# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016



## anschmu (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle Angelfreunde , die immer wieder das Gebiet um den Ringköbingfjord , zum Angeln besuchen !
Ich wünsche mir , das ich im Neuen Jahr doch viele von euch an irgendeinem Forellesee oder in Hvidesande antreffen werde .
Und das wir uns hier im Board wieder mit zahlreichen Themen austauschen werden !

Wünsche euch allen eine geruhsame Weihnachtszeit und ein gesundes Neues Jahr !

Andreas


----------



## strunz2 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Andreas,

Dir und allen die über diese Seiten den ein oder anderen Tip gegeben oder erhalten haben Frohe Feiertage und ein gutes Jahr
2016! 
Habe zunächst vom 26.03. an eine Woche eingebucht.
Kann aber sein, dass wir schon ab 19. vor Ort sind.
Da sollte doch die ein oder andere Trutte verhaftet werden.
Wer ist in dieser Zeit noch oben???


----------



## eike (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ja allen frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr wir fahren vom 29.10.-5.11.16 mit unserem Angelverein nach Tingodden werde mich dann mal um den Teich in Baekhus kümmern jegliche Tipps bitte an mich senden viele Grüsse aus Hitzacker an der Elbe


----------



## anschmu (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> Dir und allen die über diese Seiten den ein oder anderen Tip gegeben oder erhalten haben Frohe Feiertage und ein gutes Jahr
> 2016!
> ...



Kann sein ,das ich ab 14.3 auch da sein werde , Warte noch auf Urlaubsplan meiner Frau !


----------



## DKNoob (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

frohe weihnachten euch allen.und dicke fische im nächsten jahr.


----------



## Mark-->HH (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wünsche ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten (gehabt zu haben) und ein gutes neues Jahr mit reichlich krummen Ruten. Meine Frau und ich sind mit unserem Hund Ende März in Lodberg Hede. Da werde ich sicherlich auch ein, zwei Mal die Hummerpeitsche schwingen...


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

hoi Zusammen ,
ich hoffe ihr hattet tolle Festtage.
wir plannen anfang Juni 2Wochen Rinkøbingfjord.... nach nem Jahr Pause wird es aller höchste Zeit 


Gruss und nen Guten Rutsch 
aus Baden

Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> hoi Zusammen ,
> ich hoffe ihr hattet tolle Festtage.
> wir plannen anfang Juni 2Wochen Rinkøbingfjord.... nach nem Jahr Pause wird es aller höchste Zeit
> 
> ...



ich bin vom 28.5-18.6 vor ort.


----------



## strunz2 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Kann sein ,das ich ab 14.3 auch da sein werde , Warte noch auf Urlaubsplan meiner Frau !



Hi Anschmu,
sieht tatsächlich so aus, als würde es bereits am 19.03. klappen.
Sag mal, kennst du Vibholm Orredso? Soll sich um einen relativ kleinen (4000 qm) Natursee handeln und liegt ca 25 km nördlich
von Lodbjerg Hede.


----------



## anschmu (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hi Anschmu,
> sieht tatsächlich so aus, als würde es bereits am 19.03. klappen.
> Sag mal, kennst du Vibholm Orredso? Soll sich um einen relativ kleinen (4000 qm) Natursee handeln und liegt ca 25 km nördlich
> von Lodbjerg Hede.


Bin da schon mal gewesen , aber nur geschaut . Nicht geangelt . Geruchsbelästigung durch Gülleausfahren war mir zu groß.Ist aber ne schöne saubere Anlage und die Angler die dort waren hatten alle was gefangen !


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So gestern gebucht 2 Wochen Klegød. Ist erwas näher am Klittens und ca. gleichweit zum Oxriver .... Freue Mich...
@DKNoob

Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen zum Klittens


----------



## DKNoob (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> So gestern gebucht 2 Wochen Klegød. Ist erwas näher am Klittens und ca. gleichweit zum Oxriver .... Freue Mich...
> @DKNoob
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen zum Klittens



bin zu jeder schandtat bereit#6


----------



## derkleine (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Frohes neues Jahr allen Forellenzockern!

Wir sind im Sommer diesmal 14 Tage direkt in Sondervig. Noch ca. 6 Monate warten. 

Aber ich freu mich schon drauf!!


----------



## derkleine (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Lodbjerg Heide ist der nächstgelegenste Forellenteich zu unserem Ferienhaus. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte? 

Danach kommen Sondervig und Oxriver von der Entfernung her.


----------



## Danmark2k (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin!
Ich war letzten April das erstemal an dem See in Lodbjerg Hede und war/bin positiv überrascht.
Eine schön gelegen Anlage mit guten Angelplätzen und vor allem sauber.
Noch ein Pluspunkt, er ist nicht so überlaufen wie manch andere Anlagen in der nähe.
Die Fische sind 1A und schmecken auch dem entsprechend.
Punktabzug gibt es lediglich für das evtl. auftretende kraut im See.
Aber da macht der Betreiber alles was in seiner macht steht, er erntet es maschinel ab und besetzt auch Graskarpfen.
Und bevor ich hier noch mehr schreibe....das sagt alles:

https://www.facebook.com/Lodbjerg-Hede-%C3%98rreds%C3%B8-733337363430159/

Gruss


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Danke Danmark2k 

meine erfahrungen sind eher bescheiden.
Habe ein paar versuche gewagt jedoch immer als Nullnummer.
Habe aber auch nur Spinner und Wobbler probiert.

Der Link zeigt mir aber das sich der Betreiber kümmert.

Auffällig ist das "immer" Fliegenfischer erfolgreich sind.

Bei meinen Besuchen waren auch der Fliegenfischer der erfolgreiche 

Vielleicht gönne ich mir dort einen Versuch im Juni : D 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Danmark2k schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich war letzten April das erstemal an dem See in Lodbjerg Hede und war/bin positiv überrascht.
> Eine schön gelegen Anlage mit guten Angelplätzen und vor allem sauber.
> Noch ein Pluspunkt, er ist nicht so überlaufen wie manch andere Anlagen in der nähe.
> ...



Hallo,
Lodbjerg Hede nennen wir eigentlich unseren Hausteich, aber 
nicht weil wir dort angeln gehen, sondern dort immer unsere
Häuser anmieten. Früher, vor mehr als 10 Jahren, haben wir
dort öfter ganz gut gefangen. Die Anlage hat aber in allen
Bereichen immer mehr abgebaut. Im vergangenen Jahr hat
der Betreiber gewechselt. Seitdem hat sich einiges getan.
Die Windfänge wurden in Teilen erneuert und auch der Besatz
scheint wieder zu stimmen. Wir haben im Herbst 2015 einen
Versuch gestartet, ohne Erfolg, obwohl der Teich voll stand.
(Ich habe im 2015 Thread berichtet)
Wenn der Betreiber die Krautbekämpfung angegangen ist, dann
hatte dies bis jetzt wenig Erfolg. Zweifelsfrei bedarf es in allen
Bereichen weiterer Investitionen, um die Anlage wieder konkurrenzfähig zu machen, besonders was Schlachtplatz und Toiletten betrifft. Die im Verhältnis zu den Nachbaranlagen
(z.B.: Sondervig, Klegod) niedrige Frequenz kommt nicht von
ungefähr. Wir werden ab 19.03. wieder vor Ort sein. Dann werde ich auch eine Fliegenpeitsche dabei haben und erneut berichten. Es sollte auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass mit
dem Betreiberwechsel eine saftige Preiserhöhung einher ge-
gangen ist. Vier Stunden liegen jetzt statt 100  bei 140 Kronen.
Aber gleich welche Anlage, dies  ist immer auch Geschmack-sache. Ich wünsche allen eine tolle Saison 2016 und hoffe den 
ein oder anderen vor Ort anzutreffen.


----------



## benzy (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich werde eventuell in der ersten Februarwoche mal die Region um Argab für eine Woche besuchen. Wie sieht es mit der Angelei zu dieser Jahreszeit dort an den Put&Take Seen aus-eisfreiheit vor rausgesetzt. Ich will auch nicht soviel Ausrüstung mitschleppen. Eventuell nee leichte Rute und Spinner/Wobbler oder geht Paste besser?


----------



## DKNoob (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich werde eventuell in der ersten Februarwoche mal die Region um Argab für eine Woche besuchen. Wie sieht es mit der Angelei zu dieser Jahreszeit dort an den Put&Take Seen aus-eisfreiheit vor rausgesetzt. Ich will auch nicht soviel Ausrüstung mitschleppen. Eventuell nee leichte Rute und Spinner/Wobbler oder geht Paste besser?



wenn es sehr kalt ist würde ich dir tauwurm oder bienenmade empfehlen auf  stand lassen schleppen  wird schwer.. kommt auf die temperaturen halt drauf an.


----------



## derkleine (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi,

nochmal wegen Lodbjerg Hede: weiß jemand auf welche Fliegenmuster gefangen worden ist?

Könnte die Fliegenrute ja mitnehmen....

VG,
derkleine


----------



## anschmu (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nochmal wegen Lodbjerg Hede: weiß jemand auf welche Fliegenmuster gefangen worden ist?
> 
> ...



Welche Jahreszeit ?


----------



## derkleine (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Sommer


----------



## anschmu (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Sommer



Und welche Fliege schlüpft da ?


----------



## derkleine (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Eintagsfliegen, Köcherfliegen, evtl. Heuschreckenmuster oder schon Rehaarfliegen. 

Ich wollte aber wissen, wer im Sommer auf welche Fliege gefangen hat. Es kann ja in Dänemark am Forellenteich anders sein, als hier im Bach. 

Erfahrungswerte wären doch sehr Nett. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## anschmu (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Eintagsfliegen, Köcherfliegen, evtl. Heuschreckenmuster oder schon Rehaarfliegen.
> 
> Ich wollte aber wissen, wer im Sommer auf welche Fliege gefangen hat. Es kann ja in Dänemark am Forellenteich anders sein, als hier im Bach.
> 
> Erfahrungswerte wären doch sehr Nett. Danke im Voraus.



Hab da leider keine Erfahrungswerte , werde aber deine Vorschläge beim Angeln mal testen !


----------



## derkleine (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hab da leider keine Erfahrungswerte , werde aber deine Vorschläge beim Angeln mal testen !






Hahaha!! Ich dachte, ich krieg hier ne Lehrstunde! [emoji1] :-D


----------



## anschmu (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hahaha!! Ich dachte, ich krieg hier ne Lehrstunde! [emoji1] :-D



|bla: Lehrstunden sind kostenpflichtig . Die werden von studierten Leuten abgehalten ! Ich bin leider nur hobbymäßig unterwegs !


----------



## strunz2 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hahaha!! Ich dachte, ich krieg hier ne Lehrstunde! [emoji1] :-D



kann bzgl. der Fliegen auch keine Lehrstunde geben, weder
kostenpflichtig noch gratis. 
Habe in Lodbjerg Hede die Fliegenpeitsche auch noch nicht geschwungen. Es wird aber im Frühjahr totsicher einen Versuch geben.
Mir wurden im Herbst mehrfach Streamer und Nassfliegen mit 
schwarzem Grundkörper empfohlen.
Jetzt bist du aber im Sommer vor Ort und brauchst mit hoher
Wahrscheinlichkeit Trockenfliegen.
Ich würde zu Adams, Mosquito oder Rehhaarsedge greifen.
Die funzen eigentlich meistens.


----------



## derkleine (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> kann bzgl. der Fliegen auch keine Lehrstunde geben, weder
> 
> kostenpflichtig noch gratis.
> 
> ...




Top! Das sind auch meine Gedanken gewesen. Naja, es ist ein paar Versuche wert. Die Nymphen nehm ich trotzdem mit, man weiß ja nie. 

Hab ja noch Zeit zum binden.....


----------



## troutscout (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ich bin vom 28.5-18.6 vor ort.



moin heiko, bin erst im juli wieder vor ort! ich hoffe dass die bestände sich dann wieder von deinen Raubzügen erholt haben.
Glück auf und viele grüsse
meinolf


----------



## derkleine (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Meinolf wir sind ab 10.7. da. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Gruß Jan


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Mein Cousin ist gerade oben und willmorgen zum Oxriver. Einer einen Tip für die Jahreszeit


----------



## DKNoob (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> moin heiko, bin erst im juli wieder vor ort! ich hoffe dass die bestände sich dann wieder von deinen Raubzügen erholt haben.
> Glück auf und viele grüsse
> meinolf



hi mein freund.ja schade aber ich brauch mich ja nicht mehr an die ferien halten gg kinder sind gross. jo werde mal mein bestes versuchen.. wir fahren am 28,5 mit der männer gruppe.. darunter auch der frank.. 1 woche .ich bleibe dann in dk und meine frau kommt nach der einen woche nach. frank wird wohl die ersten  2 ferien wochen nach hivide sande fahren. also denke ich bist du nicht alleine.wäre schön gewesen gespräche waren ja immer lustig:qwerde auf jedenfall berichten wenn ich vor ort bin.. kannst mir ja nochmal handy  nr zu kommen lassen dan schicke ich dir schicke bilder vom fang:vik::vik:

gruss   der schwarz gelbe heiko


----------



## mathei (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



mathei schrieb:


> Mein Cousin ist gerade oben und will morgen zum Oxriver. Einer einen Tip für die Jahreszeit



Update:Er konnte 2 Stk. fangen. Schöne Brocken. Auf Knobipaste und Bienenmade kurz übern Grund


----------



## anschmu (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



mathei schrieb:


> Update:Er konnte 2 Stk. fangen. Schöne Brocken. Auf Knobipaste und Bienenmade kurz übern Grund


Da sist ja super ! Hat er was erzählt über andere Angler vorort !  Ist ja nicht gerade Anglerzeit in DK !


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Da sist ja super ! Hat er was erzählt über andere Angler vorort !  Ist ja nicht gerade Anglerzeit in DK !


 Nein hat er nicht, ich frag mal nach wenn er wieder hier ist. Er war noch 2 mal dort. In 6 Std. je 3 Stk. , davon eine Bafo dabei


----------



## anschmu (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin , man hört garnichts von der Front . keiner oben ? Was ist mit der gekenterten Plattform ?


----------



## strunz2 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , man hört garnichts von der Front . keiner oben ? Was ist mit der gekenterten Plattform ?



Hallo Andreas,
gekenterte Plattform? Habe ich was verpasst?
Kann noch nichts berichten. Sind ab 19.03 vor Ort. Dann wirds
hier bestimmt spannender!!!
Wie schauts? Klappt das mit dem 14.03?


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

vor nymindegab ist eine plattform für den Bau von Offshore Windfarms gestrandet.
Googel hilft hier.
Sea Worker und Hvide Sande eingeben da findest du alle Infos.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## anschmu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> gekenterte Plattform? Habe ich was verpasst?
> Kann noch nichts berichten. Sind ab 19.03 vor Ort. Dann wirds
> hier bestimmt spannender!!!
> Wie schauts? Klappt das mit dem 14.03?



Leider nicht , habe zwar Urlaub , aber muß mal ins Sauerland meine Schwester besuchen . Bin erst Ende Mai oben dies Jahr!Mit der Plattform mußt du mal googeln unter Hvidesande !Die ist gekentert , hab aber noch nichts gehört , ob sie schon beborgen wurde . Ist wohl auch nicht so einfach bei der Größe !


----------



## benzy (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo,

hier mal zum Thema Sea Worker! Wir waren in der ersten Februarwoche in Argab und haben auch die Plattform besucht. Das erste Foto ist nach der Strandung und vor dem großen Sturm,das zweite und dritte danach-einfach gekippt- unvorstellbar bei der Größe-aber es ist passiert!


----------



## shabani (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ist jmd. zur Zeit in der Ecke zum Forellenangeln unterwegs?


----------



## mz1981 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo, ich fahre am 01. April hoch, hatte auch gehofft das schon ein paar Info´s hier zu finden sind. 
 Der Countdown läuft, noch 15 Tage :vik:


----------



## anschmu (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



shabani schrieb:


> Ist jmd. zur Zeit in der Ecke zum Forellenangeln unterwegs?


Moin , ist noch ein bischen zu früh . Die meisten fahren ab April hoch . Dann ist auch an allen Seen Besatz gegeben ! Viele verbinden es mit dem Heringsangeln in Hvidesande , und der kommt meist erst Anfang April ! Ich bin dies Jahr esrt Ende Mai oben !


----------



## anschmu (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



mz1981 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre am 01. April hoch, hatte auch gehofft das schon ein paar Info´s hier zu finden sind.
> Der Countdown läuft, noch 15 Tage :vik:


Moin , berichte bitte mal , was so los ist . Fahre erst Ende Mai .Ist mir noch ein bischen zu früh und morgens zu kalt


----------



## mz1981 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , berichte bitte mal , was so los ist . Fahre erst Ende Mai .Ist mir noch ein bischen zu früh und morgens zu kalt



Werde ich machen, bis Ende Mai bekommst sogar 2 Berichte - ich habe dieses Jahr das Glück, 4 Wochen nachdem der Urlaub vorbei ist gleich nochmal hoch fahre und mir noch eine Woche gönne :q


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Nobel  Freue mich auch auf die ersten Berichte  bei mir sind es noch ganze 77 Tage. Aber wie sagt man vorfreude ist die schönste Freude 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## shabani (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wir fahren schon nächste Woche Donnerstag. Wollen zum Oxriver und Stauning, mal schauen ob da schon was gehen wird...


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Berichten  wenn ich Oxriver lese jucken mir schon die Hände....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

berichte gibbet eher. gg osterferien sind  bald also freu mich schon .das hier mal bewegung rein kommt


----------



## mz1981 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Mein Hauptziel wird auch Oxriver sein, den Rest schauen wir mal :m


----------



## strunz2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



shabani schrieb:


> Wir fahren schon nächste Woche Donnerstag. Wollen zum Oxriver und Stauning, mal schauen ob da schon was gehen wird...



Hi,
ich hab schon gedacht der Thread wäre tot. 
Shabani du hast die richtigen Ziele. Wirst uns dort nächste Woche
totsicher treffen, denn es geht schon morgen los!!!! Geil ne 
Wirst uns meist morgens in Stauning und abends am Oxriver treffen. Fahren einen schwarzen und einen silbernen Audi A6
mit Kennzeichen SI !! Quartier in Lodbjerg Hede!!!
Werde ab 20.03 hier berichten!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

juhuuu mach mir den Mund nur wässrig....


----------



## strunz2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> juhuuu mach mir den Mund nur wässrig....



Das ist doch der Zweck der Übung!!!:k:k:k


----------



## DKNoob (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Werde ab 20.03 hier berichten!!!



hihi woher wusste ich das  strunz hochfährt gg röööchtisch es sind osterferien gg.gute fahrt und dicke fische. ich darf erst am28.5 die ruten schwingen.aber dann für 3 wochen:vik:werde im mai mal in stauning auflaufen. war ich noch nie gewesen. #c


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich komm am 4.6  nach


----------



## strunz2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Tja, nun sind mal wieder alle Geheimnisse preisgegeben. Hoffe nur, dass nach
dem Pech im Herbst diesmal das Wetter mitspielt. Ach ja, der Besatz sollte
schon stimmen! In Stauning letzten Sonntag anangeln. 500 kg Sonderbesatz!
Das gilt ab Mitte März eigentlich überall. Hatte eigentlich gehofft Andreas
mal zu treffen, aber der darf ja erst im Mai!!!


----------



## DKNoob (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ich komm am 4.6  nach


ich weiss.  die erste woche geht es mit kumples hoch .ab dem 4.6 kommt meine frau und mein sohn nach.. werden uns mal für ne session treffen.wenn du lust hast.|wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Klar kann sicher viiel lernen


----------



## anschmu (20. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi,
ich hab schon gedacht der Thread wäre tot. 

Moin ist im Winter immer etwas schlechter besucht , da ja kaum jemand vor April zu Forellenjagen nach Hvidesande kommt.


----------



## Mark-->HH (21. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Diesen Samstag kommen wir für eine Woche nach Lodbjerg Hede. Endlich wieder... hoffentlich geht ein wenig was. Freu mich schon richtig drauf. :k

Petri an die, die schon da sind. Aber lasst noch was drin. :m


----------



## DKNoob (21. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

struuuuuuuuuunz noch nix gefangen???


----------



## strunz2 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> struuuuuuuuuunz noch nix gefangen???



Was erlauben DK Noob. Natürlich gefangen!! Du musst ja heiß
sein wie Frittenfett!! Wär ich aber anders herum auch.|bla:|bla:|bla:
Also erste Wasserstandsmeldung: Wetter gestern super, heute
morgen trocken, dann Regen, jetzt Sonne. Sehr windig.
Nun aber zum Wesentlichen: Gestern Kurztörn Stauning: 2 Trutten, eine 4 Kilo. 
Heute 4 Stunden Stauning: 8 Trutten. Ist alles dabei, Goldforellen, auch Saibling. Habe ein wenig gebraucht, bis ich Standort und Tiefe herausgefunden habe. Es sind auch noch zu wenige Angler hier, dementsprechend fällt natürlich der Besatz aus.
Erster Eindruck: Es scheint besser zu gehen als im Herbst.
Fische stehen tief, auch noch die Goldforellen.
Teigfarbe: Schwarz- weiß! Weiß Innen!!! Bisse Top vorsichtig,
aber keine Nubbler. Alle haben durchgebissen!! Nach dem 
Biss ist Geduld gefragt!! So, jetzt gehts nach No!! Weiteres später!!


----------



## anschmu (21. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was erlauben DK Noob. Natürlich gefangen!! Du musst ja heiß
> sein wie Frittenfett!! Wär ich aber anders herum auch.|bla:|bla:|bla:
> Also erste Wasserstandsmeldung: Wetter gestern super, heute
> morgen trocken, dann Regen, jetzt Sonne. Sehr windig.
> ...


  Petri , für den Fang und den Bericht . Fährst du nach No oder zum Oxriver ? 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## DKNoob (21. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was erlauben DK Noob. Natürlich gefangen!! Du musst ja heiß
> sein wie Frittenfett!! Wär ich aber anders herum auch.|bla:|bla:|bla:
> Also erste Wasserstandsmeldung: Wetter gestern super, heute
> morgen trocken, dann Regen, jetzt Sonne. Sehr windig.
> ...



hihi geeeeeht doch #h

und petri . und ja heiss ist noch gestruuuuunzt gg:vik:

wünsche euch viel spass und freue mich schon auf mehr mehr mehr  mehr.:q


----------



## strunz2 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

War am Oxriver!!!! Ist doch NO!!! Stampevej 3!! Hi Andreas, du fährst meist nach Stampevej 8, richtig? Ach übrigens, gefangen einen Bachsaibling, Ihr lest
richtig Bachsaibling, habe ich hier noch nie gefangen und einen Riesenfisch verstruuuuuuuuunzt!!!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Voll geil  freu mich schon ahhh...
Ich war mal da und hab einen Biss nach dem andern gehabt... habe die Fische danach sogar zurückgesetzt.... und es waren alles Saiblinge.. gelber 8cm Wobbler wie die gestörten sind die da drauf gekachelt.. Ich glaube gehört zuhaben das er den Besatz an Saiblingen im Sommer zurückfährt weil diese zu aggresiv auch den Regenbognern gegenüber waren  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ps: Ein Bild wäre schön


----------



## mz1981 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin,

 Petri zu deinen Fängen. Klingt richtig gut und steigert die Vorfreude. Nur noch 10 Tage:q
 Viele Grüße


----------



## strunz2 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Voll geil  freu mich schon ahhh...
> Ich war mal da und hab einen Biss nach dem andern gehabt... habe die Fische danach sogar zurückgesetzt.... und es waren alles Saiblinge.. gelber 8cm Wobbler wie die gestörten sind die da drauf gekachelt.. Ich glaube gehört zuhaben das er den Besatz an Saiblingen im Sommer zurückfährt weil diese zu aggresiv auch den Regenbognern gegenüber waren
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Hi,
bitte richtig lesen,
es handelt sich um einen Bachsaibling!! Seesaiblinge fange ich 
auch jedes Jahr!! So nun aber das Neueste: Wetter heute morgen mies. Schweinekalt, ganz starke Windböen, fast wie im Herbst. Habe trotzdem 4 Trutten verhaftet. Das Problem, als Spirolinoangler merkst Du meist die Bisse nicht und das bei meinem Gerät. Feiner geht eigentlich nicht. Irgendwann kloppt dann aber einer rein, dass du den Bügel nicht mehr aufbekommst. Promt wieder ein richtiges Wasserschwein verloren. So, später mehr!!


----------



## DKNoob (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

die bachsaiblinge habe ich mal ein vatertag am oxriver gefangen.. 17 stk an der zahl.. am strudel .die schiessen  da durch.kam garnicht zum trinken .


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Strudel ? meinst du das loch am "alten oxriver"?


----------



## DKNoob (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

nö nö nicht das kleinen becken was früher mal war. an der ausnahme hütte hast doch den see mit den strudel damit die strömung entsteht. da drinne halten die sich auf. die schiessen kreuz und quer durch. eine binenmade drauf 50cm vorfach waserkugel und treiben lassen mit der strömung das hatte gerappelt.


----------



## anschmu (22. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> War am Oxriver!!!! Ist doch NO!!! Stampevej 3!! Hi Andreas, du fährst meist nach Stampevej 8, richtig? Ach übrigens, gefangen einen Bachsaibling, Ihr lest
> richtig Bachsaibling, habe ich hier noch nie gefangen und einen Riesenfisch verstruuuuuuuuuzt!!!!!



Ja ich fahr immer an den kleinen Teich . Oxriver sagt mir nicht so zu . Da habe ich letztes Jahr auch ne Granate verloren , ist ab ins Schilf , einmal gedreht und ab !


----------



## strunz2 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi,
 neueste Meldungen,
gestern Abend Ringkobing Put and Take. Nur eine Trutte.
Extremer Westwind, da bekommst du echt Malheur am Bib!!!
Nur eine Trutte verhaftet. Heute morgen Pilgaard angefahren,
alles ausgeladen und montiert, dann will ich ne Angelkarte holen
und lese bis 26.03.2016 geschlossen. Also Stauning angefahren,
aber viel zu spät, nur 3 Trutten, aber heute super Wetter, Wind
weitestgehend weg, Sonne pur, deshalb gegen Abend noch mal Oxriver anfahren. Am Samstag kommt dann die ganze Meute nach, dann wirds hier spannend. Großes Indianerehrenwort!!#h#h#h:l


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

freu wird jetzt noch schwerer zu ertragen  ach ja ich hab nochmal geschaut das waren bei mir zu 90 % auch alles Bachsaiblinge Schwarze abgrenzung zum Flossensaum erkennbar.. Die Bilder sind aber sehr schlecht... könnte auch eine Kreuzung sein...

Naja ist auch egal..

Allen die bald starten Petri und Knæk og Bræk


----------



## strunz2 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> freu wird jetzt noch schwerer zu ertragen  ach ja ich hab nochmal geschaut das waren bei mir zu 90 % auch alles Bachsaiblinge Schwarze abgrenzung zum Flossensaum erkennbar.. Die Bilder sind aber sehr schlecht... könnte auch eine Kreuzung sein...
> 
> Naja ist auch egal..
> 
> Allen die bald starten Petri und Knæk og Bræk



Auch rotgetupft wie ne Bachforelle???


----------



## rippi (23. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Er soll ja auch Maräne, Felchen oder so was, Helt halt, setzen. Konnte da schon jemand einen fangen?


----------



## sCoPeXx (24. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Auch rotgetupft wie ne Bachforelle???


Ohjeee Farben .... ich hab nicht mal die Roten Punkte auf meiner Bafo vom Rhein gesehen....  Muss nachher noch ma schauen  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi,
so nun die neuesten Wasserstandsmeldungen,
gestern Abend 2 Stunden Oxriver, eine Mini Trutte. 
Dann aber heute Morgen, 4 Grad Minus, Kescher in nassem Zustand in der Dachbox gelassen, knochenhart gefroren. Dann aber: Neues Ziel
Loch Nees Put and Take!! etwas weitere Anfahrt (nach Norden ca 50 km)
Schleppen höchstens zwei Wurf, dann Taschenwärmer!!!
7 Trutten und was für welche, alle zwischen 3 und 5 Kilo!!
Die gingen ab wie Schmitz Katze.  Das war Adrenalin Pur!!
So muss das weiter gehen!! So, morgen kommt der Rest der Meute,
dann mehr!!!
Bis auf weiteres liebe Grüße,
Struuuuuuuuuuz!!!!


----------



## strunz2 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ach ja, Bilder sagen mehr als Worte!!!


----------



## thorbs1887 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Alle Achtung ! Perti !!


----------



## anschmu (25. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Bilder sagen mehr als Worte!!!


Petri , von Loch Ness habe ich schon gehört , bin ihn aber nie angefahren , wird wohl dies Jahr mal ne Option werden , bei den Fängen !
Hab gerade mal geschaut ist die gleiche Entfernung , die ich nach Fjelstervang brauche , also im Mai große Trutten versuchen !


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

... morgen geht's los! Endlich! :m


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

der see steht auch auf der to do list. Werde den mal am Morgen für 2h anfahren... Auf die KM schau ich im Urlaub eh nicht[emoji1]


----------



## strunz2 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> ... morgen geht's los! Endlich! :m


Hallo!!
Wo sieht man sich? Wohnen in Lodbjerg Hede! Granallee 8.
Melde dich mal. Falls wir nicht da sind, hinterlass einen Zettel
mit Handy Nr.:
Wir melden uns dann!!
Grüße: Struuuunz


----------



## strunz2 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ach so,
Fänge von heute:
Morgens Loch Nees: 8 Trutten, nicht ganz so groß wie gestern.
Abends No: 6 Trutten, dort soll heute Morgen super gefangen worden sein,
glaube aber nur noch, was ich gesehen habe. Besatz angeblich:
Gestern 182 kg, heute 167 kg, ihr seht, da ist schon Hochbetrieb!!!


----------



## strunz2 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Was ist los Leute, keine Rückmeldungen?
Na ja vielleicht nach den neuesten Infos!!
Samstag Morgen Baekmarksbro 11 Stück!
Abends zwei Stunden Stauning 3 Trutten.
Sonntag Morgen Pilgaard, zwei Stunden, völlig durchnässt, 10 Trutten.
Nachmittags Baekmarkbro, trocken aber windig, 10 Trutten.
Heute Morgen bei Orkanböen, aber trocken, Loch Nees, 10 Trutten!!
Jetzt Starkregen, nach dem gestrigen Morgen, kein Bock!!!
Insgesamt bis jetzt  60 Liter Gefrierschrank voll, 230 Liter Truhe voll, davon die Hälfte Filet!!!!
Ach ja, ganz wichtige Info, haben ja immer Stauning
und Oxriver bevorzugt. Oxriver läuft, zumindest Abends miserabel. Stauning ist jetzt verpachtet. Das wirkt sich offensichtlich auf den Besatz aus. Jedenfalls war, was wir an Nachsetzen gesehen haben gegenüber früher ein Witz.
Auf Nachfrage mehr dazu!!!! :k


----------



## sCoPeXx (28. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hast ja4 gut zugeschlagen  Der Pächter von Stauning rührt bei FB mächtig die Trommel. Er suggerierte mir eigentlich einen guten Besatz. Wie lange bist du noch oben ? Und wie lange bist du so an den Seen ?


----------



## DKNoob (28. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

sauuber struuuuuuuuuuuunz läuft bei euch. mehr auf schleppen oder stand??


----------



## sCoPeXx (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich frag mal so in die Runde....

Welche Hauptschnur nutzt ihr ? 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

0,18er oder 0,20er Gangrou. Monofile Hausmarke bei Angelgeräte Bode.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## strunz2 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> sauuber struuuuuuuuuuuunz läuft bei euch. mehr auf schleppen oder stand??



Alles auf Schleppen!!! Gaaaaaaaaaaaz Laaaaaaagsam!!
Du musst wissen wo!!!!! Es ist stürmisch. Gestern Böen bis 90 km/h!!! Die Fische stehen immer ablandig an der Kante, völlig
egal welcher Teich! Du stehst natürlich immer voll im Wind, ist
schon Hardcore! 
Heute morgen Pilgaard! 13 Trutten. Ein Milchner von 3,3 kg,
geiler Fisch!!


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Alles auf Schleppen!!! Gaaaaaaaaaaaz Laaaaaaagsam!!
> Dusst musst wissen wo!!!!! Es ist stürmisch. Gestern Böen bis 90 km/h!!! Die Fische stehen immer ablandig an der Kante, völlig
> egal welcher Teich! Du stehst natürlich immer voll im Wind, ist
> schon Hardcore!
> ...



Petri , lass noch was drin für uns , du kannst ja ne ganze Kompanie versorgen


----------



## strunz2 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> 0,18er oder 0,20er Gangrou. Monofile Hausmarke bei Angelgeräte Bode.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Also sorry, aber das muss ich jetzt mal loswerden, wer hier
ne 0,18 monofile Hauptschnur fischt, kann se nicht mehr alle am
Christbaum haben. Nur darum hat jede zweite Forelle über 3 Kg schon zwei abgerissene Vorfächer im Schlund. Manchmal fragt man sich wo der Verstand bleibt. 
Wir fischen mit Sicherheit mit das feinste Gerät aber 0,22 ist Pflicht!!! Meist Quattron XT, hat dann 5,5 kg Tragkraft, das ist Minimum. Rute: Winklepicker von Browning, Bob Nudd Sonderanfertigung!


----------



## DKNoob (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber das muss ich jetzt mal loswerden, wer hier
> ne 0,18 monofile Hauptschnur fischt, kann se nicht mehr alle am
> Christbaum haben.
> Wir fischen mit Sicherheit mit das feinste Gerät aber 0,22 ist Pflicht!!! Meist Quattron XT, hat dann 5,5 kg Tragkraft, das ist Minimum. Rute: Winklepicker von Browning, Bob Nudd Sonderanfertigung!



0,22 gorillaz dunkle schnur .. angel ich schon 15 jahre mit nie probs mit gehabt.und da schliesse ich mich strunnnzilein  an.. 0,18er ist schon echt hart an der grenze.

ich werde mal im mai stauning anlaufen.. mal schauen:qwerde mir noch paar tips vorher von dir abbholen .


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Habe zur Zeit Daiwa tournament 8 braid 0,o8 mm 4,9 kg drauf . Super schnurverhalten . Hab mal gegoogelt , werd mir demnächts die 0,14 auf 1000m Rolle besorgen und selbst spulen ist wesentlich billiger als Großrolle


----------



## Michael_05er (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber das muss ich jetzt mal loswerden, wer hier
> ne 0,18 monofile Hauptschnur fischt, kann se nicht mehr alle am
> Christbaum haben. Nur darum hat jede zweite Forelle über 3 Kg schon zwei abgerissene Vorfächer im Schlund. Manchmal fragt man sich wo der Verstand bleibt.
> Wir fischen mit Sicherheit mit das feinste Gerät aber 0,22 ist Pflicht!!! Meist Quattron XT, hat dann 5,5 kg Tragkraft, das ist Minimum. Rute: Winklepicker von Browning, Bob Nudd Sonderanfertigung!



Über die 0,18er Gangrou finde ich gerade nix, aber die 0,20er trägt 5,65kg. Klingt doch nicht so verkehrt. Ich fische aber auch keine Bob Nudd Sonderanfertigung sondern eine normale Matchrute, damit bekomme ich auch die 0,18er nicht einfach durchgerissen. Die ist auch auf meiner kleinsten Rolle, die ich nur an der Tremarella-Rute oder einer UL-Spinne fische. Kommt windbedingt in Dänemark nicht oft zum Einsatz.
 Grüße,
 Christbaum-Michael


----------



## eike (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Also ich fische auch eine 0,18 Shimano Technium habe mir noch nie eine Forelle abgerissen ausser irgend ein Christbaumangler schmeisst mit 20er Geflochtener drüber #q


----------



## DKNoob (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Also ich fische auch eine 0,18 Shimano Technium habe mir noch nie eine Forelle abgerissen ausser irgend ein Christbaumangler schmeisst mit 20er Geflochtener drüber #q


 solange du mt bremse  angelst  ist es ja ok. die meisten profis lassen ihre bremse aber zu. und schwupps  abriss fisch geht kaputt oder   hat 10 haken mit schnur im maul.




Michael_05er schrieb:


> Über die 0,18er Gangrou finde ich gerade nix,


4,75 kg


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Also ich fische auch eine 0,18 Shimano Technium habe mir noch nie eine Forelle abgerissen ausser irgend ein Christbaumangler schmeisst mit 20er Geflochtener drüber #q



Mit der kannste ja nen Auto abschleppen|kopfkrat


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich hätte jetzt zu einer 0.25 tendiert.... Aber ich fische ja immer gern etwas gröber... 
2014 hatte ich 0.33 auf den Spulen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bking1340 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Servus mitanannt,

Bei uns gehts an Pfingsten wieder hoch ins gelobte Land. Gibts denn hier auch noch leute die mit Spinnfischen erfolg haben in den Fopus? Hab letztes jahr das erste mal mit sbirolino und schleppen versucht und das war so rein gar nicht mein fall ( in der zeit ging eh sehr sehr wenig) und ich war auch erfolglos! Deshalb würd ich dieses jahr gerne wieder mit spinnfischen die trutten überlisten. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich hab beim letzten Urlaub das erstemal Schleppen auspropiert es hat sehr gut funktioniert am anfang hat es etwas übung gebraucht aber hier und bei youtube wurde mir gut geholfen  

Davor hab ich auch nur mit Spinner und Wobbler den Trutten nachgestellt mal mit mehr mal mit weniger erfolg. Oxriver war und ist meine Lieblingsanlage...Kleine Wobbler und Spinner funktionierten hier am besten. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Servus mitanannt,
> 
> Bei uns gehts an Pfingsten wieder hoch ins gelobte Land. Gibts denn hier auch noch leute die mit Spinnfischen erfolg haben in den Fopus? Hab letztes jahr das erste mal mit sbirolino und schleppen versucht und das war so rein gar nicht mein fall ( in der zeit ging eh sehr sehr wenig) und ich war auch erfolglos! Deshalb würd ich dieses jahr gerne wieder mit spinnfischen die trutten überlisten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk




Zunächst nochmal zum Thema Schnur, gestern kamen wir
nach Stauning, da drillte gerade jemand ne 10 kg Forelle
kein Anglerlatein, da hätte ich hier so manchen Spezialisten
mal mit ner 0,18 Hauptschnur sehen wollen, die Vorfächer
haben ja dann wohl nur 0,16!!! Und die tragen dann noch 
weniger. Nein, nochmal sorry, bei all den abgerissenen Fischen, die man hier erlebt, verstehe ich bei dem Thema keinen Spaß und ich mache das hier verdammt schon einige Jahre. Die Hakenmarke wäre ja mal interressant!!!!
Nun zum Thema Spinnfischen. Über Ostern war eine Vielzahl von Dänen am Wasser. Die kommen alle mit der Fliegenpeitsche oder mit Spinnern. In Loch Nees war auch einer
sehr erfolgreich, nur Freunde hat der sich keine gemacht.
Den ganzen Tag um den See gelaufen und unzählige Hauptschnüre überworfen. 
So nun aktuell:
Heute Morgen Oxriver. Schlagregen!!!! 10 Trutten!
Schiiit Wetter. Gestern muss dort super gewesen sein.
Mal sehen was wir gleich noch machen, das Wetter ist jetzt
besser, nur die Klamotten müssen noch trocknen. Später mehr!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ja das ist richtig... Wenn viel los ist sollte man schon auf diese Angelei verzichten. Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## eike (30. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Also ich binde mir meine Haken selber oder fische ab und zu Haken von Owner auch in o,18mm Mono und ist auch kein Anglerlatein habe letztes Jahr eine Forelle von 11,-Kg gefangen Sie hängt präpariert in meiner Gaststätte man muss eben nur eine gute Rolle haben und Sie muss gut eingestellt sein und eben Glück haben das nicht irgend welche Möchtegernangler mit dicker Geflochtener rüber schmeissen sowie es mir letztes Jahr in Klittens passiert ist aber die Anlage ist eh tabu für mich die Besitzer sind mir zu agro und nervig|krach:


----------



## strunz2 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Also ich binde mir meine Haken selber oder fische ab und zu Haken von Owner auch in o,18mm Mono und ist auch kein Anglerlatein habe letztes Jahr eine Forelle von 11,-Kg gefangen Sie hängt präpariert in meiner Gaststätte man muss eben nur eine gute Rolle haben und Sie muss gut eingestellt sein und eben Glück haben das nicht irgend welche Möchtegernangler mit dicker Geflochtener rüber schmeissen sowie es mir letztes Jahr in Klittens passiert ist aber die Anlage ist eh tabu für mich die Besitzer sind mir zu agro und nervig|krach:



Natürlich muss man ne gute Rolle haben. Das Material muss
zusammen passen. Nur darum geht es nicht!!  0,18 Hauptschnur
und dann 0,18 Vorfach. Ich möchte hier keinen Vortrag halten,
aber was Angelschnüre betrifft könnte ich einiges erzählen,
speziell was die angebliche Tragkraft, Preise usw. betrifft.
Nur mal eine Frage als Anreiz:
Was glaubt ihr denn mit welchem Artikel die Gerätehändler das
meiste Geld verdienen?
Wer mehr wissen will, möge sich melden.
Ach so, noch eines: Was schreibe ich seit Jahren über die Touristenanlagen an der Westküste (Klittens, Klegod, Hvide Sande, Sondervig)  und so weiter?
Fühle mich heute mal wieder voll bestätigt. Waren heute Morgen zippel-rinne nass. Deshalb heute Nachmittag der Entschluss nur kurz um die Ecke zu fahren. Ziel: Sondervig
Ich bin jetzt 10 Tage hier und habe alle möglichen Tümpel
angefahren, nie ohne Fisch geschweige denn ohne Biss.
Heute wars so weit. Sondervig: 3 Stunden weder Biss noch Fisch am ganzen See. 
Aber auch hier, jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.
Wer hier die Tütchen weiter füllen will, na dann man Tau!


----------



## Mark-->HH (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Wo sieht man sich? Wohnen in Lodbjerg Hede! Granallee 8.
> Melde dich mal. Falls wir nicht da sind, hinterlass einen Zettel
> mit Handy Nr.:
> ...



Hi, Grüße aus der Heimat. Ich Ochse hab in Dänermark mein neues Handy leerlaufen lassen. Als ich es wieder geladen habe - glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht - funktioniert das NEUE Handy nicht mit der ALTEN pin...:q :q :q also nix mit Internet.

Wie ich lese, hast ohne mich die Teiche trotzdem gut leergeräumt. Petri! Ich war nur dreimal nachmittags kurz (3h) los, in Söndervig. Nur eine mitgenommen bei drei gaaaanz vorsichtigen Bissen.

Zum Schnurthema: Ich fische auch 0.18er, habe bis jetzt in 5 Jahren DK-Fopu in Zahlen 0 Fische per Schnurbruch abgerissen. Dafür haben einige den Owner-Haken aufgebogen. Da habe ich meist aber gepennt. Ich mag die Dinger trotzdem. Rute, Rolle, Schnur UND persönliche Aufmerksamkeit müssen passen. Dann klappt das auch.


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Das mit dem Pin hane ich auch schon mal hinbekommen....Aber es war schön so ruhig und man konnte mal gut abschalten  trotzdem kommt man sich in manchen Siturstione hilflos vor.....

Ich war gestern bei nem kleinen kilo teich um die Ecke und habe die neue Rute und Rollen kombo getestet.. Ich muss definitiv noch eine neue Schnur auf die Rolle packen.... kann es kaum erwarten 2 Monate noch....


----------



## eike (4. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

An alle Forellenprofis benötige mal Eure Hilfe,weil ich Klittens nicht mehr beangle wegen des komischen Besitzers habe ich mir Klovergaarden und Baeckhus für unseren Trip mit dem Angelverein im Herbst raus gesucht.Könnt Ihr mir fängige Stellen an den Teichen oder Tipps zur Köderwahl usw. geben weiss jemand vielleicht wie tief die beiden Teiche sind....danke |wavey:


----------



## Norgeguide (4. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Freunde,
ich fahre ja nun in 3 Wochen auch hoch und fand es in Klittens eigentlich ganz gut. Wat is den da los das alle da so drauf schimpfen?
Was macht den der  Besitzer das ihr euch so ärgert?
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## DKNoob (4. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Was macht den der  Besitzer das ihr euch so ärgert?



naja  die schwester und der schwager sind die nicht netten betreiber.  die rennen auch um den teich und machen karten kontrollen(was ich persöhnlich gut finde)  wenn du bissel zuviel fängst  bist bei der schwester nicht gern  gesehen.. aber  da muss man drüber stehen.ansonnsten  der alte mit seinen hund ist  total nett.komme jut mit ihm klar.

  eike   der kloevergaarden ist nicht gross ..   bis ca 4 meter tief laut benny.  kommst auf das geläde am teich   siehst hintén links eine hütte davor eine kleine landzunge die in den teich hineingeht.. da ist ganz fängig. aber da der see nicht gross ist kannst du fast von jeder ecke den see abangeln.


----------



## strunz2 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So, wieder zu Hause, deshalb kleiner Abschlußbericht.
Vergangenen Donnerstag nochmals Stauning: 8 Trutten
Abends Oxriver: 5 Stück
Freitag, letzter Tag: Loch Nees, erstmals windstill, super Wetter,
Angeln schwierig, am ganzen See in 6 Stunden 8 Fische, davon
5 verhaftet. Gesamtgewicht: 11 kg Filet!! Der Besatz war super!!!
Köder: kurz bevor auch bei uns die Verzweiflung einsetzte, auf
künstliche Bienenmaden umgestellt, war eine geniale Idee!
Die weite Anfahrt lohnt!!
Fazit: In Stauning gibt sich der neue Pächter alle Mühe, der 
Besatz reicht aber unserer Meinung nach nicht mehr an früher heran.
Am Oxriver haben wir schon viel bessere Stunden erlebt!!
Selbst an den Hotspots ging relativ wenig.
Pilgaard war top, dort wird aber nicht jeden Tag gesetzt und man muss deshalb den richtigen Tag erwischen.
Voll überzeugen konnten die von uns neu angefahrenen Anlagen
in Baekmarksbro sowie Loch Nees! Geiler Besatz und super freundliche Inhaber!!!
Nach unseren Erfahrungen nicht zu empfehlen sind die
Anlagen in Sondervig, Lodbjerg Hede und Ringkobing beim Bauerhof!
So jetzt habe ich über 14 Tage alles vermeldet, hoffe jetzt
auch so versorgt zu werden.


----------



## DKNoob (4. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause, deshalb kleiner Abschlußbericht.
> Vergangenen Donnerstag nochmals Stauning: 8 Trutten
> Abends Oxriver: 5 Stück
> Freitag, letzter Tag: Loch Nees, erstmals windstill, super Wetter,
> ...



wir haben ja auch im sneakersvej unser häusken.meine seen sind argab -oxriver und zu not mal sondervig um die ecke.aber das wird in  3 wochen vieleicht 1-2 mal passieren.lochness werde ich auch mal anfahren so wie stauning auch.melde mich kurz vorher per pm bei dir.. um ein paar tips für stauning ab zu greifen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Super  Stauning & Loch Nees stehen sicher auf der zuprobieren liste...klar bin auch ich für detaliertere Infos immer dankbar.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Für alle die demnächst fahren noch etwas Adrenalin.
Die Bilder sind vom letzten Tag aus Loch Nees


----------



## thorbs1887 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Schöne Fische ! 
Nur noch 2 Wochen


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

hübsch .... Petri


----------



## eike (13. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So habe mir noch 2 Teiche raus gesucht für unsere Angelvereinfahrt im Herbst einmal Vibholm und Fjand beide in Ulfborg kann mir jemand Tipps und fängige Stellen geben,weiss jemand wie tief sie sind....danke


----------



## strunz2 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> So habe mir noch 2 Teiche raus gesucht für unsere Angelvereinfahrt im Herbst einmal Vibholm und Fjand beide in Ulfborg kann mir jemand Tipps und fängige Stellen geben,weiss jemand wie tief sie sind....danke


Fjand war ich noch nicht. 
Vibholm haben wir an einem Morgen angefahren. Ziemlich verlassen wirkende Anlage. Ein Blick in den Mülleimer zeigte, dass zumindest in der letzten Woche sehr wenig gefangen wurde. Nun mag das daran liegen, dass auch gerade erst Saisonbeginn war. Deshalb möchte ich nicht vorschnell urteilen. Es war allerdings auch keinerlei Aktivität im Wasser zu erkennen.Werde die Anlage im Herbst nochmal aufsuchen. Wir sind dann jedenfalls weitergefahren nach Baekmarksbro!


----------



## eike (13. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Kennt jemand den Teich in HO soll ein neuer Besitzer seit dem 1.1.16 sein und wohl jetzt wieder sehr gut sein kann jemand was dazu sagen.....Fangplätze usw. !!!!!


----------



## onkeleddy (14. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ja, in Ho hat jetzt der Eigentümer die Regie übernommen. Es ist viel gemacht worden, unter anderem ist ein neues Toiletten und Aufenthaltshäuschen gebaut  und die Bäume sind zurückgeschnitten worden.
Eine gute Stelle war immer ganz hinten, die letzte Bucht. 
Die haben jetzt eine eigene Facebook Seite, wo Aktualisierungen gepostet werden.
Ich war dieses Jahr allerdings noch nicht da, erst im September wieder. 
Die Jahre zuvor waren die Fangmöglichkeiten eher mies. 
Bin mal gespannt, ist ja schon ein schöner See. 
Die geben sich jetzt alle Mühe den See wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi,
ist jemand grad im gelobten Land unterwegs ?


----------



## iceage (16. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jemand grad im gelobten Land unterwegs ?




Wir sind seit heute in Lodberg Hede


----------



## DKNoob (18. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



iceage schrieb:


> Wir sind seit heute in Lodberg Hede



und läuft was?


----------



## strunz2 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> und läuft was?



Der betreibt "round the clock fishing"!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (19. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

 bei dem Wetter bald die Nase


----------



## DKNoob (20. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Der betreibt "round the clock fishing"!!


keine zeit  was zu tippern. naja egal 5  wochen noch gg. aber keine ahnung ob ich in der ersten woche berichte denke wenn ich mal eine phase erwische wo ich nüchtern bin   .. dann ja


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hehe ich werde mich mitte Mai an der Barweiler Mühle eingroven und dann in 6 Wochen in DK durchstarten Höhö.. bin scho heiss wie Frittemfett..


----------



## iceage (21. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> und läuft was?



In Sondervig nicht viel,am Oxriver geht,aber die besten Fänge waren in Loch Nees 
Gruß Iceage


----------



## prinz1980 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Kann mal bitte jemand eine Adresse von diesem Loch Ness geben, ich kenn mich eigentlich gut aus da in der ganzen Ecke, aber das sagt mir nix.


----------



## prinz1980 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hab es gefunden.


----------



## strunz2 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



iceage schrieb:


> In Sondervig nicht viel,am Oxriver geht,aber die besten Fänge waren in Loch Nees
> Gruß Iceage



Na? Bestätigt doch genau meine Erfahrungen!!
Loch Nees war top! Stauning immer! Pilgaard nicht vergessen!
Sondervig kannst du vergessen und am Oxriver wars schon entschieden besser!
Da habe ich übrigens ne Info vergessen:
Der bringt nicht mehr genügend eigene Trutten herbei, deshalb
muss er ständig zukaufen, bekommt aber keine GROßEN
(mehr als 2 Kilo )! Dies deckt sich mit unseren Fängen.

Wer aber nach Norden (Loch Nees) fährt, sollte keinesfalls
Baekmarksbro vergessen. 2 mal top gefangen und der ist 
auch noch günstig. (4 Std. 110,-)
So nun aber zum eigentlichen Grund warum ich mich schon wieder melde: Habe einen neuen See ausgemacht, liegt
wenige Kilometer nördlich von Baekmarksbro und Loch Nees.
Die Anlage wird angeblich nicht!!! privatwirtschaftlich genutzt.
Alle Einnahmen würden in den Besatz reinvestiert. Wenn 
jemand in der Gegend ist, kann er ja mal nachschauen
Adresse: Bovling put and take
             Krogshedevej 7
             7650 Bovlingbjerg
Übrigens, wer ist ab 08.10. vor Ort?
Habe eben wieder gebucht!!!


----------



## Norgeguide (23. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Tach Freunde,
wer ist eigentlich ab dem 29.04 so vor Ort??
Wir haben für eine Woche ein Haus in Bjerregardund werden bestimmt den einen oder anderen See anfahren.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## derborusse (24. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Tach zusammen! 
bin auch ab dem 29.4 da, Ferienhaus in lodbjerg hede direkt am See, aber die letzten 2 Jahre war der See wirklich nicht mehr so der hit!
Mich hat es immer nach stauning verschlagen, wie sieht es da aus? Hat sich was geändert durch den Besitzer Wechsel? Wie sind die Besatz zeiten immer noch morgens? 
Und sondervig ist sowieso die letzte Anlage!

Gruß an alle fleißigen Schreiber


----------



## iceage (25. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Na? Bestätigt doch genau meine Erfahrungen!!
> Loch Nees war top! Stauning immer! Pilgaard nicht vergessen!
> Sondervig kannst du vergessen und am Oxriver wars schon entschieden besser!
> Da habe ich übrigens ne Info vergessen:
> ...



Waren heute In Loch Nees.War wieder sehr gut.Gestern am Oxriver war wieder schlecht.Nur kleine Fische.Schade für so eine tolle Anlage
Gruß Iceage


----------



## derkleine (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hm. Oxriver und Sondervig waren letztes Jahr meine besten Angelplätze. Hoffe, die erholen sich bis zum Sommer noch.


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ox wird schon noch gut sein  Eine 2kg Forelle macht auch spass.. stimmt aber schon das die Durchschnittsforelle am Ox ca 45cm hat. Jetzt kann man streiten... aber ich kann in der Küche mit den kleinen Forellen mehr anfangen  
Klar geht man nach DK um dicke zufangen ... bin gespannt auf Loch Nees und ich hoffe das ich Klittens endlich mal ne Forelle entlocken kann  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

wundert mich überhaupt das noch keiner in argab war.  naja bin ja bald vor ort.tage kann man jetzt zählen.gg


----------



## eike (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wundert mich nicht das keiner mehr nach Klittens fährt bei den unfreundlichen Besitzern!!!!!!!!!!!|krach: wir sind durch mit der Anlage da angele ich lieber in der Badewanne im Ferienhaus:q


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Haha ich hab keine negativen Erfahrungen..   bin ja auch nur von 6- 8 da 

Gruss


----------



## DKNoob (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht das keiner mehr nach Klittens fährt bei den unfreundlichen Besitzern!!!!!!!!!!!|krach: wir sind durch mit der Anlage da angele ich lieber in der Badewanne im Ferienhaus:q


also noch keine probleme mit dem besitzer gehabt.. im gegenteil   schon was mit ihm getrunken. aber ihm seine schwester und der schwager laufen des öfteren dort herum.und machen kontrollen .. ich denke du bist an den beiden geraten gg ja die nerven.:vik:
mittlerweile auch    die tochter von der schwester.


----------



## Bking1340 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

 ja cool werd dann auch mal baekhuse und loch ness anfahren! Mein glück werd ich ab dem 15. Mai mit der spinnrute probieren!

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bking1340 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich weiß ich habs schonmal gefragt aber jemand erfahrungen an den neuen teichen mit spinnfischen und klassisch mit wurm/teig und stehender pose? Da mir und meinem Mädel beide das sbirolino angeln überhaupt nicht liegt, wollten wir da mal eure erfahrung mit ob besagten methoden haben.

Mit neuen teichen meine ich die eher ruhigen nicht so überlaufenen anlagen wie Ho, Baekhuse, lodbjerg, etc.

Ich dank euch für die tips

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich habs schonmal gefragt aber jemand erfahrungen an den neuen teichen mit spinnfischen und klassisch mit wurm/teig und stehender pose? Da mir und meinem Mädel beide das sbirolino angeln überhaupt nicht liegt, wollten wir da mal eure erfahrung mit ob besagten methoden haben.
> 
> Mit neuen teichen meine ich die eher ruhigen nicht so überlaufenen anlagen wie Ho, Baekhuse, lodbjerg, etc.
> 
> ...


bin erst am 28 mai vor ort.werde dann berichten.. nimm doch eine kleine wasserkugel und schlepp damit, muss ja kein spiro sein.#6


----------



## Bking1340 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich bin ab 15 mai oben  ja das kann ich auch mal probieren!

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich wollte kleine weisse und gelbe mini Twister probieren   man könnte dies auch am Carolina Rig oder mit Glas durchs Wasser leiern


----------



## Bking1340 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Jo das ist auch mein plan ich hab kleine mepps und mini wobbler im gepäck. Im september letztes jahr waren wir ja auch aber ding ja gar nix die forellen hatten nichtmal danach geschaut (waren nur einmal in klegod und bei dem bauer in ringköbing).
Das mit der wasserkugel werd ich mal testen, werd mir noch ein paar leichte posen zulegen! 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Klegød und Ringkøbing sind ja auch keine mega Seen... Lodbjerg würde ich auch nicht anfahren .... klar sind das persönliche Erfahrungswerte... Seen die nicht laufen werden gemieden.. da sind mir die 2 Wochen zuschade um zuviel zu experimentieren. Oxriver in No da kannste schön Spinnern... Klittens ist auch immer gut und auf meiner Trylist stehen Stauning und Loch Nees mit doppel ee  ( schau mal bei FB) 
und versuch dich an locals zu halten den da wo die Dänen hingehen das sind gute Anlagen. 
Aufm Klitt fahre ich nur Klittens an. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bking1340 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi Patrick,
Danke für die infos. An welchem see in oxriver? Gibt ja 3 stück oder? Echt klittens?? Hab den schon 4 jahre nimmer besucht weil da einfach gar nichts mehr los war! Aber wenn du gute erfahrungen gemacht hast ists ein versuch wert! 
Mein mädel und ich sind sowieso eher auf hering, hornhecht und plattfische aus wollen nur 2-3 mal einen forellen teich anfahren! Wir sind jetzt auch keine die 20 forellen mit heim nehmen wollen, aber wenigstens eine oder 2 an einem see muss doch drin sein. 

Ich sag ja das sbiro angeln ist nicht so meine welt auch wenn es mittlerweile wohl das fängiste ist... Wir lieben es zu spinnern oder einfach faul im stuhl bei nem kühlen wild berries die pose zu beobachten und zu entschleunigen 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich sag mal so.. 20 Forellen benötige ich auch nicht   einfach morgens 2h Forellen pirschen dann schön Frühstücken und den Tag geniessen  Der Fjord bei Bork Havn oder in Ringkøbing am Hafen kannst sehr gut Barsch spinnen  
Ich hab auch lang gebraucht um mit dem Spiro warm zu werden...aber es verbindet einfach kleine Köder aktivität und weite Wurfweiten perfekt.  Köntest auch passiv mit auftreibenden Teig versuchen.. gibt genug Möglichkeiten


----------



## Norgeguide (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Freunde,
auch ich bin heute zurück aus HS. Wir haben mehrere Teiche angefahren. Die Salzwasserteiche in HS an der Schleuse sind tot. Klares Wasser und nicht ein Fisch zu sehen, nix!!
Waren in Klegod, Sondervig, auch nicht berauschend.
Der Teich in Bäkhuse bei Outrup war gut, 4 Forellen in drei Stunden. Loch Ness war ne Nullnummer. Die eigesetzten Fische trafen sich in einer Ecke vom Teich und die drei Angler die da standen hauten sich den Sack voll. Insgesamt hatten die 16 Fische zwischen2,5 und 5kg. Ansonsten wurde am Teich nicht viel gefangen. Ich war eher entäuscht, hatte mir doch mehr erhofft. Hatte ja in 4 Std nicht mal einen Biss ,nur einen Schnurschwimmer von einer großen Goldforelle.
Mein Teich war Klittens. Man kann ja sagen was man will, unfeundlich ist der Besitzer mit dem grünen Geländewagen eigentlich nicht. Das er Kontrolliert ist sein recht, und was sich einige Angler so rausnehmen geht gar nicht. Da muss man sich doch nicht wundern wenn er ärgerlich wird und schärfer Kontrolliert. Ich habe mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie Angler an der Nerzfarm über den Erdwall kamen, ihre Ruten klar machten und anfingen zu angeln. Dann klingelte das Telefon die Rute wurde aus dem Wasser genommen und es wurde zum bezahlen gegangen. Das Leute eine Rute bezahlen und mit zwei Angeln fischen scheint schon Gang und Gebe zu sein. Fische mit dem Kescher landen ist auch was neues, bei einigen. Überall stehen Mülltonnen, in einem abstand von 25-30m. Es werden Sachen unter die Bänke, ins hohe Gras und neben die Mülltonne geschmiessen, Freunde merkt ihr noch was?? Als ich den Teich an einem Abend noch eine Besuch abstatte, stand ein Scharm Forellen am neuen Teich ganz unten in der Ecke. Die zwei Angler hatten bereits neun Stück. Ich ging mit meiner Schlepprute um den Teich alle zehn Meter ein paar Wurf. Als ich in die Nähe der zwei Angler kam, wurden sie schon nervös und plazierten ihr schwimmenden Spiros quer zum Ufer und zwanzig meter weit, nach dem Motto, "komm bloß nicht näher, alles unsers hier". Am nächsten morgen bin ich früh wieder zu Klittens gefahren. Es war noch keiner da, und so bin ich dieses mal in die Ecke gegangen. Es waren immer noch einige Fische vor Ort. Keine 15min später kamen die zwei Weihnachtsmänner vom Vortag um die Ecke und sie gingen ohne auch nur mal Guten morgen zu sagen an mir vorbei. Ich konnte merken das Sie kochten. Ich angelte ganz dicht am Rand und hatte schon zwei Fische. Nun begann der eine mit seiner Spirorute genau vor meiner Nase mit dem Schleppen. Als ich ihn fragte ob er das immer so macht, ging der Trampel noch ins Wasser, um 1,5m dichter am Fisch zu sein.
Ich habe dazu nix gesagt, da ich in meiner Zeit, die ich da war, 6  schöne Fische gefangen habe, das hat ihn viel mehr geärgert
In der Woche die ich jetzt vor Ort war, war ich fast jeden Tag einmal an den Teichen, und der Witz ist , es waren nur Deutsche da, und da wundert ihr euch das er so einen Hals auf uns hat???:r
Ich habe in Klittens 12 Forellen gefangen, alle um die 2kg und und vom Fleisch her TipTop, ideal zum Kalträuchern.
Ich mag die Anlage, und wer sie nicht mag soll auch schön fern bleiben, denn die, die am meisten schimpfen über irgendwas, sollten vieleicht erst mal vor der eigenen Haustür nachsehen ob es da was gibt was zu verbessern wäre.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:
PS: an den Typen im Wasser.
Ich hoffe dich trifft der Blitz beim Schei....!!!!!


----------



## DKNoob (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

danköö auf den bericht von  klittens habe ich gewartet also läuft es dort. yees . ich zähle schon die tage. .. und zu den spiro angler. jaa meistens sind es deutsche die angst haben  ihren noch nicht gefangenden fisch zu teilen lool. na solche idioten mag ich auch net.  da häte ich schon längst über die schnur geworfen und hätte es drauf angelegt. gg der wäre seinen spirio hinterher geschwommen  gg . aber danke .. auf den bericht hab ich gewartet.vorfreude wird immer grösser


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Jaaa ich bin auch am zählen  Bei8 dem Bericht frägt man sich echt ob man die 90km(hin+retur) fahren soll um nach nees zu kommen wenn es nähere Anlagen gibt die auch gut sind  mal schauen wird spontan entschieden


----------



## strunz2 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Zum Bericht von Norgeguide

Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man aufgrund des Verhaltens anderer Angler
schon mal einen Hals hat. Nur gehört doch ein wenig mehr Ehrlichkeit dazu.
Wenn du von deinen zwölf Klittens Trutten 6 an diesem Morgen an diesem
Platz gefangen hast, dann hast du doch am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie
sehr Erfolg und Misserfolg manchmal vom Angelplatz abhängen.
Ich möchte hier nicht das Verhalten deiner Weihnachtsmänner rechtfertigen,
aber wenn du am Vortag an dieser Stelle erfolgreich gewesen wärest,
wäre deine Enttäuschung auch groß gewesen.
Denke mal an deine eigene Reaktion auf den Misserfolg in Loch Nees:"....
die drei Angler die da standen hauten sich den Sack voll. Insgesamt hatten die 16 Fische zwischen 2,5 und 5 Kilo. Ich war eher enttäuscht, hatte mir
doch mehr erhofft."
Bei einem weiteren Besuch würdest du doch 100% versuchen diesen
Platz zu bekommen.
So ist es doch an jeder Anlage. Ich denke da nur an Oxriver Teich drei
Ein- und Auslauf.
Natürlich ist vieles was du schilderst nicht tolerabel. Aber 1. findest du
auf dieser Seite des Fjordes viele Touri-Angler, die es mit den Regeln nicht
so genau nehmen und 2. ist die Sauberkeit auch vom Besitzer abhängig.

Ach, noch ein Wort zu Loch Nees. Der Platz spielt sicher eine Rolle, aber
nicht alleine. Wir hatten bei unserem letzten Besuch auch 4 Std. keinen Biss, dann hatten wir den richtigen Köder und in einer halben Stunde noch 4 Pracht Trutten.


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Das ist das Gesetz  "der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch" Naja... jeder hatte sicher ähnliche Situationen...


----------



## Naish82 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Die Sauberkeit ist auch vom Besitzer abhängig??? 

Geht's noch? Der Besitzer ist doch keine Putzfrau!
Die Sauberkeit ist von den Ar***löchern abhängig, die zu faul sind, die paar Meter zum Mülleimer zu laufen!
Und davon gibt es gerade in den Touri-Gebieten am Fjord viel zu viele...
Zu Hause würde sich der Großteil davon anders benehmen, jede Wette...


----------



## strunz2 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Die Sauberkeit ist auch vom Besitzer abhängig???
> 
> Geht's noch? Der Besitzer ist doch keine Putzfrau!
> Die Sauberkeit ist von den Ar***löchern abhängig, die zu faul sind, die paar Meter zum Mülleimer zu laufen!
> ...



Darum gehts doch nicht!!!!
Es geht um den grundsätzlichen Zustand der Anlage.
Ich kenne da einen Teich wo der Inhaber jeden Abend die Bänke
und Tische einige Meter weiter räumt, damit sich der Rasen 
erholen kann. Dementsprechend sieht der Rasen auch aus.
Ebenso gepflegt sind Toiletten, Schlachtraum und und und.
Da lässt auch kaum einmal ein Gast was liegen.
Dann vergleiche z.B. einmal die letzten 10 Jahre Lodbjerg Hede:
Ich muss mich da überhaupt nicht weiter auslassen.
In einem gebe ich dir aber recht. Die Touri-Angler werden mehr
und mehr und nehmen uns die Freude an unserem Hobby!!


----------



## Naish82 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich weiß was du meinst. Du redest von der generellen Pflege der Anlage durch den Betreiber. 
Da hast du natürlich recht. Es gibt richtig schöne Anlagen, in die die Besitzer richtig Arbeit und Herzblut stecken...
Der Løkken Fiskepark ist imho ein Beispiel für eine solche Anlage...
Aber natürlich gibt's auch genug Pächter, die bloß auf den Touri-Zug aufgesprungen sind um ne schnelle Mark zu verdienen. 
So sehen die dann auch schnell aus.
Aber der normale Touri-Angler wird auch dort sein Geld lassen, und damit den Pächter in seiner Sache bestätigen...


----------



## troutscout (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> danköö auf den bericht von  klittens habe ich gewartet also läuft es dort. yees . ich zähle schon die tage. .. und zu den spiro angler. jaa meistens sind es deutsche die angst haben  ihren noch nicht gefangenden fisch zu teilen lool. na solche idioten mag ich auch net.  da häte ich schon längst über die schnur geworfen und hätte es drauf angelegt. gg der wäre seinen spirio hinterher geschwommen  gg . aber danke .. auf den bericht hab ich gewartet.vorfreude wird immer grösser



jaja...der heiko! da wirste wieder rattig|supergrilass bis anfang der ferien noch was in der "klitens-Badewanne"....kann eigentlich auch nichts schlechtes berichten, ausser natürlich, dass man den krautbewuchs beachten muss....der sollte aber jetzt noch kein problem sein!! in diesem Sinne...Glück auf!:l


----------



## eike (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo kann mir jemand Tipps für den Forellensee in Munkbro geben,gute Stellen,Köder , Fangmethoden alles was mir weiter hilft Vatern und Stammtisch möchten dort fischen...danke


----------



## anschmu (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand Tipps für den Forellensee in Munkbro geben,gute Stellen,Köder , Fangmethoden alles was mir weiter hilft Vatern und Stammtisch möchten dort fischen...danke


Moin , kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen , bin dort schon mal gewesen , hab aber nie geangelt .
Berichte mal über eure Erfahrungen , vielleicht kann mal ihn ja mal ins Auge fassen . Werde dies Jahr mal Loch Nees ins Angelprogramm aufnehmen . Bin ab 28.5. in Bjerregard ! 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## porscher (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Am fjord läuft's


----------



## Bking1340 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Petri porscher!

Wo warst du am fjord?

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## strunz2 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand Tipps für den Forellensee in Munkbro geben,gute Stellen,Köder , Fangmethoden alles was mir weiter hilft Vatern und Stammtisch möchten dort fischen...danke



Bin in Munkbro vor einigen Jahren mehrfach gewesen, allerdings
mit mäßigem Erfolg. Die Anlage scheint ein Geheimtipp unter
den Dänen zu sein und dort besonders bei der Species 
Fliegenfischer. Die haben auch meist recht ordentlich gefangen.|wavey:


----------



## Bking1340 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So werde die tage mal klittens anfahren denke mittwoch oder donnerstag! Da immoment der wind bläst wie sau! Lohnt es sich in klittens denn auch auf platte zu gehn meine mal was gelesen zu haben 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

2,5 Wochen noch   petri an alle di grad unten sind. Habe auch mal gelesen das es gut Platte geben soll... versucht hab ich es aber noch nie  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bking1340 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Gibts eigentlich noch erfahrungen vom bauer in nørre nebel?

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norweger2000 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin, kurzer Bericht vor Ort.
Oxriver habe ich diese Woche dreimal besucht, Erfolg war recht übersichtlich. Heute war der beste Tag mit 6 Stück. 

An der Schleuse werden wenige Heringe gefangen.... Unsere meisten
Waren recht klein.

Gruß


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin in 2 Wochen geht es los...*Zitter*. Danke Norweger.... Wo und wie lange warst am Ox ? 
Hast du auch andere Seen probiert?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Norweger2000 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin, da wir mit der Familie da sind, sollte man unsere Fänge nicht überbewerten. Bin mehr dabei mich um meine 2-3 Anfänger zu kümmern als
Zu angeln. Wir waren immer 3-4 std da. Hätten die ersten 2 Besuche Nordwind 
Und nen Temperatursturz von Ca 10 grad....
Leider hat der See in den letzten Jahren deutlich nachgelassen, aber die Artenvielfalt ist wieder besser! Hatten gestern goldforelle und Saiblinge dabei.
Aber alles so um die 2 Pfund


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Das klingt doch gut... ich bin immer morgens für 2 3h am Wasser das langt... 1 2 Fische pro besuch im Schnitt is für mich ein gutes Ergebnis bin ja nicht da um profit zu machen


----------



## Bking1340 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So Männers,
Kurzer bericht von klittens. Waren heute morgen um 10.45 für zwei stunden da... Gefangen hatten mein mädl ( mit ihrer neuen pinken rute) und mein dad jeweils eine forelle. Die eine so 2 kilo die andere ca 2,5-3. Gefangen wurden beide mit nem neongelben spinner. 
Ich hatte es mit bienenmaden und blau weißen teig proniert wie norgeguide mir es empfohlen hatte aber blieb leider schneider. Es saßen noch 6 andere teigangler verteilt rum bei denen ging gar nix! Von daher bin ich ganz zu frieden!

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norgeguide (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Jooo Jooo,
jetzt bin ich auch noch schuld|splat2:


----------



## Bking1340 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

 quatsch ich habs dann mit nem schwimmer und tauwurm probiert da ging auch nix und dann noch mit spinner aber irgendwie sollte es nicht sein. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

dran bleiben


----------



## DKNoob (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

also ist fisch im klittens see gg .. 6 tage noch .. dann gehts los


----------



## anschmu (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> also ist fisch im klittens see gg .. 6 tage noch .. dann gehts los



Moin , bin auch ab dem 28.5 vor Ort . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal !


----------



## DKNoob (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , bin auch ab dem 28.5 vor Ort . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal !


wir kennen uns schon gg.haben uns mal bei esmarch auf dem parkplatz getroffen.#h


----------



## anschmu (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> wir kennen uns schon gg.haben uns mal bei esmarch auf dem parkplatz getroffen.#h



Mal schauen , ob wir uns wiedererkennen |supergri


----------



## DKNoob (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

noch 1,5 mal schlafen.. heissa dann bin ich daaaaaaa....samstag morgens wird sofort vor dem beziehen des hauses kloevergaarden angefahren und 3std geangelt...


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Berichten !!! bei mir gehts am 3ten los  muss ja etwas länger fahren


----------



## DKNoob (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ja wenn ich mal eine  zeit erwische wo ich nüchtern bin gg. fahre ja mit meinen kumpels die erste woche.. das schon hardcore zu not über whats


----------



## eike (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo wir heisst unsere Angelkameraden haben sich für den Herbst die Anlage in Stauning rausgeguckt kann mir jemand Tipps sprich Köder,Fangmethoden und gute Stellen verraten kenne die Anlage gar nicht....danke


----------



## anschmu (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo wir heisst unsere Angelkameraden haben sich für den Herbst die Anlage in Stauning rausgeguckt kann mir jemand Tipps sprich Köder,Fangmethoden und gute Stellen verraten kenne die Anlage gar nicht....danke



Kann ich dir leider nichts zusagen , weiß aber von Freunden das sie dort immer sehr gut fangen !


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich werde ab nächste Woche ma antesten  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

kleiner bericht.schwer zu fangen.. läuft überall sehr schlecht. gestern 7 in sondervig hinterer see auf gelben powerbait.4 in no. hat aber sehr viele kleine forellen im wasser. bis 1,5 kilo.


----------



## strunz2 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kleiner bericht.schwer zu fangen.. läuft überall sehr schlecht. gestern 7 in sondervig hinterer see auf gelben powerbait.4 in no. hat aber sehr viele kleine forellen im wasser. bis 1,5 kilo.



Was habe ich denn vor Wochen schon bzgl. Oxriver geschrieben?
Nur ab und zu sollte man Struuuuunzi schon mal glauben!!!
Vergleicht mal Seite 14!!!!


----------



## anschmu (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin . Kleiner Bericht aus dem gelobten Land !
Haben nun 3 Tage No befischt . Insgesamt 15 Stück . Beissen aber sehr vorsichtig und nur von Grund aufwärts . Teig gelb , grün , weiß sind sehr fängig . 
Einen Tag waren wir am Bjerrelysee , waren aber 3 Trutten zu überreden . 
Heute wurden in No insgesamt ca. 30 Stück gefangen . 
Wogegen in Oxriver , laut Erzählung nur 2-3 Stück .
Haben uns auch mal LochNess angeschaut . Ist nicht mein Ding alles noch sehr provisorisch und für mich ist das eine reine Touristenanlage !
Baekhuse ist ne Option , aber nur wenn man nicht weit fahren will.
Waren auch mal wieder am Adsbolsee schauen , aber dort wird auch nur gemäht  und nichts Besetz !
Morgen gehts wohl erst mal auf Hering , entscheidet sich nach Wetterlage und Schleusenzeit .


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

hmpf da da werde ich fischlegasteniker es seeeehr schwer haben


----------



## strunz2 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Andreas,

dass Loch Nees ne Touristenanlage ist kann man sicherlich
kaum bezweifeln. Ist künstlich angelegt und deshalb kaum dein 
Ding. Die Zahl der Angler hielt sich aber im Frühjahr, zumindest
an den Wochentagen absolut in Grenzen und war überhaupt nicht
mit den Touri-Seen am Fjord zu vergleichen. Provisorisch kann
ich nicht so ganz verstehen, wenn ich das z.B. mit Ringkobing
Put and Take vergleiche (Toiletten, Schlachtplatz usw) Dagegen
ist doch in diesen Bereichen auch der Oxriver grenzwertig!!
Auch was den Windschutz angeht, kann sich doch so manche
Anlage am Klit ne Scheibe abschneiden.
Oder haben die zwischenzeitlich den zweiten See in Betrieb ge-
nommen? Dann könnte man sicherlich noch von provisorisch reden. 
Versuch mal Baekmarksbro, kommt dir glaub ich mehr entgegen.#h#h


----------



## anschmu (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> dass Loch Nees ne Touristenanlage ist kann man sicherlich
> kaum bezweifeln. Ist künstlich angelegt und deshalb kaum dein
> ...


Baekmarksbro , bin ich gestern auch mal schauen gewesen , sagt mir zu , werd  im August oder Oktober noch mal hiersein, dann schau ich mir den mal Angeltechnisch an


----------



## DKNoob (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn vor Wochen schon bzgl. Oxriver geschrieben?
> Nur ab und zu sollte man Struuuuunzi schon mal glauben!!!
> Vergleicht mal Seite 14!!!!


naja 11 stk für mich alleine war ok. 4 in no in 2 std ist auch ok.

heute war ich beim bauernhof ringköbing. fisch ohne ende 2 stk in 2 std die brüder haben keinen bock.. es wird von tag zu tag immer wärmer.morgen soll es auf 26 grad hochgehen tendenz steigend und die ganze woche schon ostwind.


----------



## eike (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Bauernhof Ringköbing welcher Teich ist das


----------



## strunz2 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> naja 11 stk für mich alleine war ok. 4 in no in 2 std ist auch ok.
> 
> heute war ich beim bauernhof ringköbing. fisch ohne ende 2 stk in 2 std die brüder haben keinen bock.. es wird von tag zu tag immer wärmer.morgen soll es auf 26 grad hochgehen tendenz steigend und die ganze woche schon ostwind.



Hi,
natürlich sind 11 Stück ok!! Meinte ich auch nicht. Ich hatte mich zur Größe der Fische am Oxriver geäußert.

Hi Eike,
Bauernhof ist Rinkobing put and take. Wenn du von Sondervig
nach Ringkobing fährst, direkt vor dem 1. Kreisel links.


----------



## DKNoob (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> natürlich sind 11 Stück ok!! Meinte ich auch nicht. Ich hatte mich zur Größe der Fische am Oxriver geäußert.
> 
> Hi Eike,
> ...



joo so meintest das,ok. ja muss mich an meinen kumpels halten. bleibe selber ja noch bis zum 18.6 vorort.werde dann mal einige anlagen abklappern. aber ist sehr schwer fische zu fangen wegen den warmen wetter und dem ostwind.ringköbing put und take ist rappel voll mit fisch. aber nix geht fliege probiert oder schlepp narda.der eimer unterm tisch ist der burner hab den deckel abgemacht und beinah gekotzt sowas ekelhaftes habe ich noch nie erlebt..ich glaube der wird einmal in 14 tagen geleert und bei der wärme einfach ekelhaft.


----------



## strunz2 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Sag ich doch,
da will Hänschen bei den Hänsen mitspielen. Da wird die Anlage mit einem Riesenaufwand enorm vergrößert und für das Wesentliche reichts dann
nicht mehr. Die neue Brücke ist lebensgefährlich, das Dixi wird wahrscheinlich alle paar Jahre mal gereinigt und der Schlachtplatz spottet jeder Beschreibung! 
Wenn es dann wenigstens erfolgreich wäre. Ist uns im vergangenen Herbst
genau ergangen wie dir. Da hatten wir auch die ganze Woche extremen Ostwind. Ein Riesenschwarm Trutten war gegen die westliche Kopfseite getrieben, aber man konnte die anwerfen mit allem was die Trickkiste
zu bieten hat, die wollten einfach nicht. Na ja, es ersparte uns diesen
Superschlachtplatz. 
So, dir wünsche ich weiter viel Petri, hast ja noch ein paar Tage und der 
Wind wird schon irgendwann drehen. Es kommt der Tag, daaaaan.....


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Rappelts im Karton  und das wird nächste Woche sein.... wenn ich oben bin... muhaha... was mach ich blos mit sooo viel Fisch.... .....im ernst.. ich bin noch ganz guter Dinge aber gefangen werden müssen die Trutte halt doch erst noch...
Gruss Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ganz kurzer bericht.. 5 grosse in sondervig.ich war heute nur 3std. war mir definitiv zu heiss... jetzt grillen und ein schlabbern.


----------



## strunz2 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ganz kurzer bericht.. 5 grosse in sondervig.ich war heute nur 3std. war mir definitiv zu heiss... jetzt grillen und ein schlabbern.



Hi,
na geht doch, aber
Sondervig musst du mir echt mal erzählen wie du das machst?
Ach übrigens, freu dich über die Hitze, hier regnet es den ganzen Tag!!! Ach ja, Prost!!!! Haste verdient!!!!!#h#h


----------



## DKNoob (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

danköö.  ja im 2ten seee hinten rechts in der kurve.. powerbait schwarz und ein klein wenig gelb bei. ich denke mit so viel alkohol im blut hat man eine gute aura lool.


----------



## strunz2 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Falls es jemand interessiert,
morgen um 19 Uhr findet in Bovling Put and Take ein Preisangeln 
statt. 2 Std. 100 Kr.         1. Preis = 1000 Kr.
Es gibt Sonderbesatz!
Grüße Struuuuunz!


----------



## eike (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Sondervig und geschleppt oder auftreibend sag mal wie gefangen ich fang immer höchstens eine oder keine bin vielleicht zu dösig Sondervig ich weiss nicht wie ich da angeln soll also ich brauche Tipps


----------



## anschmu (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin . Heute haben wir noch mal No befischt ! 19 Stücke entnommen bei sommerlichen 27 Grad . Meistens auf Grund , aber auch mit Schleppen und Sbiro ! Grüner Teig und gelbe Maden !


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wenn ich so mitlese, läuft es fast nur mit Teig. Mit Fliege nicht so recht?
Schade. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht Masse, sondern nur ne große Chance auf Fliege ne >1 Kg zu fangen. Ich werde trotzdem mal nach Baekmarksbro oder Bovlingbjerg. Ich bin in einer Woche dort.


----------



## DKNoob (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

fliege läuft auch..  temperaturen sind sehr warm fisch hält sich an der oberfläche auf.


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi, Anschmu ist das ein grosser Natursee im nord westen von No...? (Google Earth)
Dort soll es ja auch Hechte geben.. Hast du mal kontakt gehabt ? Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi, Anschmu ist das ein grosser Natursee im nord westen von No...? (Google Earth)
> Dort soll es ja auch Hechte geben.. Hast du mal kontakt gehabt ? Gruss Patrick



Nein,
wenn Anschmu von No spricht ist das Stampevej 8. Gehört
zum Oxriver. Lässt Oxriver links liegen, fährst einige 100
Meter weiter. Liegt dann auf der rechten Seite.

Hi Anschmu,
19 Stück sind ja mal ne Hausnummer. Wie war das mit ganze
Kompanie versorgen. Petri!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi Struuuunz 

Ja den kenne ich... gefischt habe ich dort aber noch nie.. 
Da gibt es noch einen im Oksfeldvej...

Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Struuuunz
> 
> Ja den kenne ich... gefischt habe ich dort aber noch nie..
> Da gibt es noch einen im Oksfeldvej...
> ...



Das ist der Hovring So! Laut Angelseeinfo ist die Anlage
seit 2013 geschlossen!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ohhaaa Danke für die Info.. da kann man schonmal den überblick verlieren bei sooo viel Anlagen.


----------



## anschmu (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi Anschmu,
19 Stück sind ja mal ne Hausnummer. Wie war das mit ganze
Kompanie versorgen. Petri!!![/QUOTE]

Moin , waren gestern früh noch mal in No , bis mittag 11 Stück auf dei altbewerte Methode gefangen . Insgesamt die Woche 47 Trutten verhaftet .


----------



## strunz2 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hi Anschmu,
> 19 Stück sind ja mal ne Hausnummer. Wie war das mit ganze
> Kompanie versorgen. Petri!!!



Moin , waren gestern früh noch mal in No , bis mittag 11 Stück auf dei altbewerte Methode gefangen . Insgesamt die Woche 47 Trutten verhaftet .[/QUOTE]

Soll nochmal jemand schreiben "Läuft nicht"!

Petri!!!!#h#h#h


----------



## anschmu (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

@strunz 2

Läuft schon , man muß nur schon mal ein bischen schauen . Wo steht oder jagt der Fisch . Ein bischen ausprobieren mit den Ködern und der Tiefe und schon fluppt es .
Sogar meine Tochter , die seit 10 Jahren keine Rute mehr in der Hand hatte , hat in No am Donnerstag 3 Trutten verhaftet . Die hatten wir am Anreisetag gerade mal mit drei Leuten zusammen !
Also immer alles geben !


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hi Anschmu,
> 19 Stück sind ja mal ne Hausnummer. Wie war das mit ganze
> Kompanie versorgen. Petri!!!



Moin , waren gestern früh noch mal in No , bis mittag 11 Stück auf dei altbewerte Methode gefangen . Insgesamt die Woche 47 Trutten verhaftet .[/QUOTE]


 Was macht man damit?
 Gibt es in deiner Heimat kein Fleisch?|kopfkrat


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> @strunz 2
> 
> Läuft schon , man muß nur schon mal ein bischen schauen . Wo steht oder jagt der Fisch . Ein bischen ausprobieren mit den Ködern und der Tiefe und schon fluppt es .
> Sogar meine Tochter , die seit 10 Jahren keine Rute mehr in der Hand hatte , hat in No am Donnerstag 3 Trutten verhaftet . Die hatten wir am Anreisetag gerade mal mit drei Leuten zusammen !
> Also immer alles geben !


Hi Andreas, wie weit hast du ca. auftreibend gefischt ? 
Freue mich schon auf den ersten Versuch  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## anschmu (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Andreas, wie weit hast du ca. auftreibend gefischt ?
> Freue mich schon auf den ersten Versuch
> Gruss Patrick



Moin , zwischen 1-2.5m .Oder mit Sbiro ohne Stopper bei 1.5-3m Vorfach von oben ! Von anderen habe ich beobachtet , das sie mit sinkendem Sbiro geschleppt haben . Alle haben grüne Teige benutz . Muß man vorort testen was läuft . Habe teilweise auch weißen benutz und gefangen .


----------



## anschmu (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Moin , waren gestern früh noch mal in No , bis mittag 11 Stück auf dei altbewerte Methode gefangen . Insgesamt die Woche 47 Trutten verhaftet .


 

 Was macht man damit?
 Gibt es in deiner Heimat kein Fleisch?|kopfkrat[/QUOTE]
Moin . 47 x 2Filets = 94 geteilt durch drei Angler ca 30 Filets für jeden . Schöne rotfleischigen Filetstücke zum Braten oder Grillen ... lecker . Gibt da schon Möglichkeiten zur Zubereitung #6 Und Fleisch muß nicht immer sein :q
Bekannter von mir war die Woche vor uns oben , der hat 100 Stück gefangen :vik:


----------



## DKNoob (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

kurzer bericht von heute.... 5 std argab .. 20 stk aber immer noch sehr warm.

3,90er feder-0,22 schur 15 gramm schwimmender spiro -2 meter vorfach. 30 cm über haken kleines blei und powerbait sunshine yellow knobi.


----------



## Bking1340 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Mit argab meinst du klittens oder?

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Mit argab meinst du klittens oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk



jip:m


----------



## eike (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Super ergebnis und welcher Teich der rechte und der gerade zu wo haste gestanden


----------



## strunz2 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Super ergebnis und welcher Teich der rechte und der gerade zu wo haste gestanden


Ich habe gehört da willst du nicht mehr hin!!!|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## eike (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Da wird mich auch keiner mehr sehn aber unsere Alten Herren wollen ja auch noch los demnächst,ich werde Stauning und Baekmarksbro anlaufen im Herbst und Munkbro


----------



## DKNoob (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ganz oben an der nerzfarm der see.habe heute mit dem besitzer geredet und ihm noch einmal gesagt das seine schwester und schwager sehr viel angler vergrault haben.. er sagte mir er hat knie op letztes jahr gehabt und stands bekommen..


----------



## eike (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Also wenn die Beiden UNFREUNDLICHEN weg sind würde ich auch nochmal mit meinen Kumpels hin schauen


----------



## strunz2 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



eike schrieb:


> Also wenn die Beiden UNFREUNDLICHEN weg sind würde ich auch nochmal mit meinen Kumpels hin schauen



Wie ein Fähnlein in dem Wind!!!#c#c#c


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Soooo kleines Update DKNoob und Meiner einer waren heute Morgen für 3h in Aargab... Wasser war *isswarm... und die Forellen haben sich unter der Oberfläche quasi gestapelt.... Wir konnten mit viel versuchen und unterschiedlichen  Teigkombis doch noch je 2 zum Anbiss überreden... meine waren 45cm 1.1 kg und 60cm 2.9kg.. war  ein toller morgen... von Noob waren beide auch zwischen 50 und 60cm... 

Heute Abend ist es kühler und bedeckt ... ich bin guter dinge 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Soooo kleines Update DKNoob und Meiner einer waren heute Morgen für 3h in Aargab... Wasser war *isswarm... und die Forellen haben sich unter der Oberfläche quasi gestapelt.... Wir konnten mit viel versuchen und unterschiedlichen  Teigkombis doch noch je 2 zum Anbiss überreden... meine waren 45cm 1.1 kg und 60cm 2.9kg.. war  ein toller morgen... von Noob waren beide auch zwischen 50 und 60cm...
> 
> Heute Abend ist es kühler und bedeckt ... ich bin guter dinge
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Wenn die auf Power Bait schlecht beißen, versuch mal 
2 künstliche Bienenmaden oder einen Streamer entweder
Grundkörper schwarz oder Orange.#h#h


----------



## DKNoob (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

kurzer bericht. wasser immer noch sehr warm ,gestern in argab 10 stk schwerstarbeit.überall klagen sie über warmes wasser und fischsterben.ab montag soll es regen geben......ich hoffe dann wird es besser ..hab jetzt in einer woche ca 52 stk.aber mit sehr viel arbeits und zeitaufwand


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moinsen... Petri DKNoob... Ich konnte gestern morgen am Ox 4 Stk verhaften alle auf Stand... 60cm über Grund.... Heute morgen hab ich zum ersten mal Stauning angetestet... Wasser wirkte tot 0 aktivität.. konnte aber doch noch 3 Stk in 2h festmachen 1 Ist mir am Ufer noch abgerissen (Vorfach hat sich am Ufer irgendwo im Schilfrest festgesetzt) und 1 ist nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen... 

7h gesamt und 9 Trutten ist für mich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kurzer bericht. wasser immer noch sehr warm ,gestern in argab 10 stk schwerstarbeit.überall klagen sie über warmes wasser und fischsterben.ab montag soll es regen geben......ich hoffe dann wird es besser ..hab jetzt in einer woche ca 52 stk.aber mit sehr viel arbeits und zeitaufwand



Naja, man muss ja auch nicht immer 52 Stück an einem Tag fangen!:k:k


----------



## Fritzchen (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So bin gerade von Klittens zurück . Wasser ist wirklich extrem warm ,aber der gute alte Tauwurm konnte 6 Außenbordskameraden zum mitkommen bewegen.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

soo gerade aus no gekommen. habe mal am auslauf gesessen  bei der hütte innerhalb 3 std 14 stk ....danach ebbe... zu warm.

morgen ist ruhetag  hahaha


----------



## strunz2 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> soo gerade aus no gekommen. habe mal am auslauf gesessen  bei der hütte innerhalb 3 std 14 stk ....danach ebbe... zu warm.
> 
> morgen ist ruhetag  hahaha


Na Prost, dann werden ja alle Trutten rund um den Fjord mal
durchatmen!!!#h#h#h


----------



## Danmark2k (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Waren vom 21.5-3.6 in Argab.
Ox River u. Klittens liefen nicht Prima.
Wollten auf einem Samstag zu dem Bauern vor Ringköbing...da war es sooo voll da sind uns die ersten Autos schon rückwärts vom Parkplatz entgegen gekommen.
Also ab richtung Argab.....nach Hause...überlegen.
Fahren also richtung Argab....Söndervig der Teich bzw Parkplatz voll bis oben hin.
Fahren durch Klegod ...und auf einmal schreit mein Bruder halt an der Teich ist leer!
OK gemacht getan.
Haben uns vorne ans "Sauerstoffrad" gesetzt für 3 Std.
18 Gr. Spiro, 2m. Vorfach mit variabler Pilotkugel.
Das ende des Liedes waren 8 Forellen mit einem gesamt gewicht von 13,7 KG.
Alle gefangen vor unseren Füssen  in der Strömung des Sauerstoffrades auf BM.
Gruss


----------



## strunz2 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Danmark2k schrieb:


> Waren vom 21.5-3.6 in Argab.
> Ox River u. Klittens liefen nicht Prima.
> Wollten auf einem Samstag zu dem Bauern vor Ringköbing...da war es sooo voll da sind uns die ersten Autos schon rückwärts vom Parkplatz entgegen gekommen.
> Also ab richtung Argab.....nach Hause...überlegen.
> ...



Hi,
da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob die Brücke beim Bauern so viele
Angler getragen hat?
Ach übrigens, wie fangt ihr Trutten aus einem leeren Teich???


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

hi also lief alles mehr schlecht als recht alles zu warm ,knappe 100 forellen  nehme ich mit nach hause. verwandte freuen sich schon gg heute war mit patrik noch einmal ein netter amüsanter morgen beim angeln.bis auf die punz die pinkelnd im busch sass löööööööl.ich hoffe du erholst dich gut davon mein bester.. auf dem schrech ein prost.


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ja ich hab mich schon erschrocken..... dachte mir wat robbt die aufm Hügel rum.... Die Wiese ist doch nass... Immerhin hat Sie Ihre Fische gefangen... was ich mit einer schönen Lafo nicht ganz behaupten kann  
Ich habe aber meinen FISCH auch wieder gefangen... 
Der Morgen war wirklich lustig.. ich hoffe wir können das nochmal wiederholen.. ausserdem war er auch sehr interessant.. Heiko hatte 12 und ich eine Trutte obwohl wir ziemlich ähnlich gefischt haben und mehr oder weniger den gleichen Platz beackerten.. Da hat sich wieder einmal gezeigt das Kleinigkeiten über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden.. Im ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden..
Bei mir gehen 12 filitierte Trutten mit nach D...  habe aber auch noch  anderen Arten nachgestellt...

Freue mich schon jetzt auf den nächsten Urlaub am Klitt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troutscout (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ja ich hab mich schon erschrocken..... dachte mir wat robbt die aufm Hügel rum.... Die Wiese ist doch nass... Immerhin hat Sie Ihre Fische gefangen... was ich mit einer schönen Lafo nicht ganz behaupten kann
> Ich habe aber meinen FISCH auch wieder gefangen...
> Der Morgen war wirklich lustig.. ich hoffe wir können das nochmal wiederholen.. ausserdem war er auch sehr interessant.. Heiko hatte 12 und ich eine Trutte obwohl wir ziemlich ähnlich gefischt haben und mehr oder weniger den gleichen Platz beackerten.. Da hat sich wieder einmal gezeigt das Kleinigkeiten über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden.. Im ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden..
> Bei mir gehen 12 filitierte Trutten mit nach D...  habe aber auch noch  anderen Arten nachgestellt...
> ...



Ja das kenn ich Patrick |uhoher Heiko fängt und man selbst guckt ein bissi in die Röhre |bigeyesMacht aber Spaß und mit anfang der Ferien bin ich zum Glück im gelobten Land :k


----------



## Mark-->HH (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Am 09.07. treten wir an... kurzentschlossen ist am schönsten: heute gebucht... :vik:
Mal schauen, ob wir dann in der Sonne gekocht werden, oder im Regen rosten... also: bis dahin schön die Trutten im Teich lassen. |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## troutscout (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Am 09.07. treten wir an... kurzentschlossen ist am schönsten: heute gebucht... :vik:
> Mal schauen, ob wir dann in der Sonne gekocht werden, oder im Regen rosten... also: bis dahin schön die Trutten im Teich lassen. |rolleyes |supergri



Vlt trifft man sich ja! Sind auch dann im gelobten land:m Wie sah denn eigentlich der Kraut Bewuchs im klittens dambrug aus???|bigeyes


----------



## DKNoob (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Vlt trifft man sich ja! Sind auch dann im gelobten land:m Wie sah denn eigentlich der Kraut Bewuchs im klittens dambrug aus???|bigeyes




hielt sich in grenzen wo ich da war.. aber der fischfang auch in der letzten woche . da lief no am auslauf besser.


----------



## troutscout (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hielt sich in grenzen wo ich da war.. aber der fischfang auch in der letzten woche . da lief no am auslauf besser.



Oki doki Dank Dir Heiko..ist ja noch ein bissi hin und da wird sich wohl noch was ändern... vermutlich zum ungünstigeren.zumindest im größeren hinteren Teich nicht ganz unproblematisch..schaun mer mal|rolleyes


----------



## eike (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wo ist der Auslauf in No ist doch Oxriver Stampevej 3 oder wollen dieses Jahr auch mal zum Oxriver wie finde ich den Auslauf dort...danke!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

In No gibt es 2 Anlagen St.vej 3 und 8 gehören aber zusammen.. 
Und ja Oxriver ist gemeint 
Der Auslauf ist da wo das Wasser rausfliesst aber nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Einlauf wo das Wasser rein fliesst... nee im ernst... Wenn du nach 5 Uhr da bist ist der Auslauf da wo immer jemand sitzt. Ich sage nur Grosser Teich ... und Auslauf... kannst dir jetzt sicher denken wo dieser ist... aber der Strudel ist auch ne gute Stelle... 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## eike (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Also das Ende von den verschiedenen Seen oder nicht schau mir das mal an vor Ort sind doch mehrere hinter einander und der Bachlauf auch noch muss man viel laufen oder?Mein Daddy ist schon 77 und nicht mehr gut zu Fuss


----------



## DKNoob (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

see 3 am oxriver.. da wo die hütte ist.wenn du von der hütte auschaust dann ganz rechts hinten in der ecke.. letzte bank. ich war 2mal sehr früh . ungefähr kurz vor 3 uhr da  war der erste 10 min später kamen die nächsten.. pech gehabt gg. in den 2 mal habe ich 27 stk mit genommen.einmal 14 einmal 13.


----------



## strunz2 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> see 3 am oxriver.. da wo die hütte ist.wenn du von der hütte auschaust dann ganz rechts hinten in der ecke.. letzte bank. ich war 2mal sehr früh . ungefähr kurz vor 3 uhr da  war der erste 10 min später kamen die nächsten.. pech gehabt gg. in den 2 mal habe ich 27 stk mit genommen.einmal 14 einmal 13.



hallo Heiko,
nochmals Petri, 
aber verrate doch nicht alles, sonst bekommst du demnächst um 2 Uhr den Platz nicht mehr!!
Wie gefangen?


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Struuunz das ist doch ein offenes Geheimnis... macht eh viel mehr spass sich die Trutten im Bachlauf zu erpirschen... ich glaube ich muss mir noch ne Fliegenpeitsche zulegen


----------



## eike (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wir fahren erst am 29.10.16 nach den Herbstferien also keine Gefahr um den guten Platz in Oxriver schicke dort nur die älteren Herren hin ich wollte eigentlich Kloovergarden und und Ringkobing in Beschlag nehmen


----------



## DKNoob (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> hallo Heiko,
> nochmals Petri,
> aber verrate doch nicht alles, sonst bekommst du demnächst um 2 Uhr den Platz nicht mehr!!
> Wie gefangen?



hihi hast ja recht gg . gefangen mit vorpilot -sunshineyellow 1meter vorfach kurz bevor es im bachlauf geht. mit der anderen habe ich rechts am wall entlang geschleppt 2 meter vorfach. lief ganz ordentlich auch sunshine#6


----------



## strunz2 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Heiko,
irgendwann werden wir uns vor Ort treffen, aber dann wirst du eine Menge tun müssen, damit es 12 zu 1 für dich steht!!!! 
Viele liebe Grüße Struuuuunz!


----------



## DKNoob (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> irgendwann werden wir uns vor Ort treffen, aber dann wirst du eine Menge tun müssen, damit es 12 zu 1 für dich steht!!!!
> Viele liebe Grüße Struuuuunz!




hihi. och. bin doch kein wettbewerbsangler ich mach das aus   liebe zur angelei. mich haben schon sooft andere angler verflucht.. weil sie schon std lang gesessen haben und nix gefangen haben... bin ab dem 10.9 für 14 tage wieder vor ort.

liebe grüsse der noob gg


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich beneide dich ja schon etwas


----------



## strunz2 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hihi. och. bin doch kein wettbewerbsangler ich mach das aus   liebe zur angelei. mich haben schon sooft andere angler verflucht.. weil sie schon std lang gesessen haben und nix gefangen haben... bin ab dem 10.9 für 14 tage wieder vor ort.
> 
> liebe grüsse der noob gg



Sch......, kann leider erst ab 08.10. Weißt ja, kann beruflich nicht
anders. Wettbewerbsangler bin ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube
hier könnte wirklich einer vom anderen profitieren. Na, irgendwann wird das klappen. Solange tauschen wir uns eben hier aus.
Liebe Grüße, Struuuuuunz!#6#6


----------



## derkleine (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi,

war mal jemand in Lodbjerg Hede?

VG,
Jan


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hihi. och. bin doch kein wettbewerbsangler ich mach das aus liebe zur angelei. mich haben schon sooft andere angler verflucht.. weil sie schon std lang gesessen haben und nix gefangen haben... bin ab dem 10.9 für 14 tage wieder vor ort.
> 
> liebe grüsse der noob gg


Ich bin ab dem 03.09. für 14 Tage oben. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Ich war an den Forellenseen bisher eher mäßig erfolgreich. Meine besten Fänge hatte ich 2014, als die Lachsforellen nördlich von Ringköbing entflohen waren...
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## strunz2 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war mal jemand in Lodbjerg Hede?
> 
> ...



Ich bin im März 14 Tage lang täglich in Lodbjerg Hede vorbeigefahren. Nicht einmal habe ich einen Fang beobachtet!
Auch den Mülleimer habe ich mehrere Tage hintereinander 
geöffnet. Frische Schlachtreste waren nicht einmal zu finden.
Warum? Keine Ahnung! Besetzt ist der Teich!!!


----------



## DKNoob (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bin ab dem 03.09. für 14 Tage oben. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Ich war an den Forellenseen bisher eher mäßig erfolgreich. Meine besten Fänge hatte ich 2014, als die Lachsforellen nördlich von Ringköbing entflohen waren...
> Grüße,
> Michael



bin zu jeder schandtat bereit. :m
kollege ist zur zeit vor ort.  der war 5-6 mal angeln in 14 tagen 5 forellen .also zur zeit läuft es noch schlechter.


----------



## worker_one (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich möchte morgen Vormittag mal zum Spinnfischen für 2-3h an einen p&t See.
Hab an Oxriver oder Stauning gedacht. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## strunz2 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



worker_one schrieb:


> Ich möchte morgen Vormittag mal zum Spinnfischen für 2-3h an einen p&t See.
> Hab an Oxriver oder Stauning gedacht. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?



Hast schon richtig entschieden. Beides Top Anlagen. Oxriver
dürfte sehr hoch frequentiert sein. Lies mal die letzten
Berichte von Heiko (DKNoob)! Deshalb würde ich Stauning anfahren!!!#h#h


----------



## troutscout (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Gestern angekommen....heute Heizung im Haus angemacht und der Regen fällt waagerecht #cAlso nix mit Angeln....vlt erklärt mir ja zur Abwechslung jemand was vor ich würde sagen bjerregard in der Nordsee steht oder liegt....|kopfkrat


----------



## MatSa (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen....heute Heizung im Haus angemacht und der Regen fällt waagerecht #cAlso nix mit Angeln....vlt erklärt mir ja zur Abwechslung jemand was vor ich würde sagen bjerregard in der Nordsee steht oder liegt....|kopfkrat


Herzlich Willkommen, wir sind schon eine Woche hier. Bis auf 2 kleinere Hechte und paar Barschen waren wir noch nicht weiter erfolgreich.
Das vor Bjerregard soll eine verunglückte Installationsplattform für Offshore-Anlagen sein. Bin gespannt, wie lange die dort noch verweilt. 
Viele Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hoi Zusammen,

Schade das das Wetter so mies ist.. wir hatten Anfang Juni an die 30Grad da war ans Forellenfischen auch nicht wirklich zu denken... man muss das Beste draus machen 
Vor Nymindegab ist Ende Januar die Sea Worker (Glaub so hiess die Plattform )bei einem Sturm auf grundgelaufen... Diese Plattform war für arbeiten an Offshore Windparks bestimmt... und war auf demWeg von HS nach Esbjerg...bis sie in den Sturm gekommen ist... 

LG Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen....heute Heizung im Haus angemacht und der Regen fällt waagerecht #cAlso nix mit Angeln....vlt erklärt mir ja zur Abwechslung jemand was vor ich würde sagen bjerregard in der Nordsee steht oder liegt....|kopfkrat



schade wir hatten  heute 32 grad und sonne fg. aber wird schon mf.wünsche euch viele fische und lasst mir noch ein paar drinn .#h


----------



## troutscout (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



MatSa schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen, wir sind schon eine Woche hier. Bis auf 2 kleinere Hechte und paar Barschen waren wir noch nicht weiter erfolgreich.
> Das vor Bjerregard soll eine verunglückte Installationsplattform für Offshore-Anlagen sein. Bin gespannt, wie lange die dort noch verweilt.
> Viele Grüße
> Matthias



Moin Matthias! Vlt. Trifft man sich ja mal wieder:vik:Wir waren dann doch noch 2 Stunden beim klittens....drei steelheads könnten wir verhaften. 2 auftreiben und eine beim Schleppen mit Heikos Erfolgs Montage....#hWetter bescheidend#d


----------



## derkleine (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hey Troutscout, wir sind auch wieder da. Oberhalb von Sondervig das Lager aufgeschlagen. Heute morgen in Lodbjerg Hede die erste Forelle verhaftet. War aber nicht einfach. Viele Fische im Teich, sehr klares Wasser. Oberflächennah.

Lass mal in Kontakt bleiben wegen Fangergebnisse und Methoden.
VG, derkleine


----------



## troutscout (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hey Troutscout, wir sind auch wieder da. Oberhalb von Sondervig das Lager aufgeschlagen. Heute morgen in Lodbjerg Hede die erste Forelle verhaftet. War aber nicht einfach. Viele Fische im Teich, sehr klares Wasser. Oberflächennah.
> 
> Lass mal in Kontakt bleiben wegen Fangergebnisse und Methoden.
> VG, derkleine



Alles klar wird gemacht Wir sind gestern Nachmittag mal nach oxriver gefahren. War noch nie da. Haben uns die Anlage mal an geschaut.hammer! So klares Wasser und keiner am Angeln und wir keine Angeln dabei#q Heute Abend im Hafen wenn das Wetter hält auf Hornhecht Angeln....lodbjerg Hede ist eigentlich auch ganz schön war aber irgendwie immer wie klegod....fisch stapeln sich aber keinen kannste zum Landgang überreden...


----------



## derkleine (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin! Heute Morgen 3 Stunden Sondervig. Nullnummer. Aber alle.

Was hier los? Einer Tipps wo es noch läuft?

VG, 
Derkleine


----------



## troutscout (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ebenso moin! Schon komisch das so wenig läuft.....|kopfkratWaren gestern für 2 Stunden bei klittens. Könnten 1 steelhead auf eine auftreibende Montage überreden. Insgesamt lief es aber überall schleppend...mehr als 2 hatte keiner und Fisch war m.e. ausreichend vorhanden... heute mal aufgrund des Wetters ein wenig schimmeln....morgen mal wieder angreifen....vlt. in Sondervig...mal sehen. Bin nicht der Frühaufsteher und nicht der weit-fahrer:vik:


----------



## strunz2 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Ebenso moin! Schon komisch das so wenig läuft.....|kopfkratWaren gestern für 2 Stunden bei klittens. Könnten 1 steelhead auf eine auftreibende Montage überreden. Insgesamt lief es aber überall schleppend...mehr als 2 hatte keiner und Fisch war m.e. ausreichend vorhanden... heute mal aufgrund des Wetters ein wenig schimmeln....morgen mal wieder angreifen....vlt. in Sondervig...mal sehen. Bin nicht der Frühaufsteher und nicht der weit-fahrer:vik:



Da wird der Fehler liegen.#d#d


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm... Die Beissfenster sind meiner Erfahrung grad im Sommer kurz... morgens 4-7 und dann abends zum Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## troutscout (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ja da geb ich euch recht.... bessere Möglichkeiten bestünden wenn man früher vor Ort ist. Ein paar Fische hatten wir trotzdem immer mitgenommen #hAber ich glaube auch das auf Grund der Witterung mehr gehen sollte als sonst in den Jahren wo es wesentlich wärmer war....man weiss es nicht;+Mal schauen was der Tag so bringt :g


----------



## derkleine (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich war von 6-9 Uhr los und konnte keine Forelle landen, die Fische springen und jagen die kleinen Barsche im Teich. Teig und Maden und auch Wobbler wurden ignoriert.

Selbst auf Sicht angeworfen hat es nicht geklappt. 

Ich schiebe es auch auf die Witterung und den Luftdruck. 

Und bleibt die Hoffnung auf die nächste Woche.


----------



## DKNoob (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Ja da geb ich euch recht.... bessere Möglichkeiten bestünden wenn man früher vor Ort ist. Ein paar Fische hatten wir trotzdem immer mitgenommen #hAber ich glaube auch das auf Grund der Witterung mehr gehen sollte als sonst in den Jahren wo es wesentlich wärmer war....man weiss es nicht;+Mal schauen was der Tag so bringt :g



 hast frank noch net getroffen? der geht morgends nach no.war 3 mal da 20 stk.läuft. hab gehört das argab wieder voller kraut ist stimmt das???


----------



## troutscout (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hast frank noch net getroffen? der geht morgends nach no.war 3 mal da 20 stk.läuft. hab gehört das argab wieder voller kraut ist stimmt das???



Ne Heiko Frank noch nicht gesehen ;+No ist mir ehrlich zu weit von skodbjerge:gArgab bzw. Klittens hat Kraut Bewuchs aber ich finde es noch nicht sooooo schlimm. War allerdings noch nicht hinten am großen Teich da wo wir uns getroffen haben....der Wind blies definitiv zu heftig... dafür waren wir heute in Sondervig für 2 Stunden (14:30 - 16:30). Konnten 5 Stück zum Landgang überreden . 2 gingen auf eine auftreibende Montage (70 cm) und 3 beim Schleppen mit deiner Montage #hTeig war grün und Orange und alles dicht am Ufer. Wir haben in der hinteren linken Ecke gestanden....tight lines allen miteinander :m


----------



## derkleine (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

@DKnoob: No gleich Oxriver?

@troutscout: Petri!


----------



## troutscout (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> @DKnoob: No gleich Oxriver?
> 
> @troutscout: Petri!



Ja no ist gleich oxriver#h Waren mal da zum gucken.... schöne Anlage! Aber reichlich zu fahren.....ach ja "Petri Dank":m


----------



## DKNoob (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

joo no -oxriver.
 meinolf fahr mal oxriver an. seh zu das du sehr früh da bist.ich war 2 mal anfang juni am auslauf. 27 stk.das müsste see nummer 3 sein.wenn du an der hütte stehst und auf den see schaust ,ganz hinten rechts in der ecke wo es wieder in den fluss geht. da setz dich hin.2 ruten, eine stand 1 meter vorfach vorpilot. powerbait und eine bienenmade drauf. die andere rute nimmst das 2 meter vorfach und schleppst an der böschung entlang. glaub mir mf das rumst. machst die tasche voll, da lohnt sich auch  die weite anfahrt und das frühe aufstehen.

patrik urlaub im september schon gebucht??oder erst nächstes jahr wieder ?


----------



## eike (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Was heisst 1m vorfach und vorpilot und powerbait und bienenmade drauf wie tief fischt du dann


----------



## derkleine (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wir waren da heute Nachmittag von 14-18 Uhr und konnten 10 Stück mitnehmen. 8 auf Bienenmaden ca. 70-100cm von oben. Pose/Art egal.

2 auftreibend mit PB und einer BM, ca. 70cm auftreibend.

Hat Spaß gemacht. Vor und hatten sich schon ein paar Dänen die Taschen vollgeangelt.


----------



## troutscout (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Wir waren da heute Nachmittag von 14-18 Uhr und konnten 10 Stück mitnehmen. 8 auf Bienenmaden ca. 70-100cm von oben. Pose/Art egal.
> 
> 2 auftreibend mit PB und einer BM, ca. 70cm auftreibend.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht. Vor und hatten sich schon ein paar Dänen die Taschen vollgeangelt.



Dickes Petri!!!!  Ist ja so wie Heiko immer sagt....#hWäre es nur nicht so weit#q Waren gestern nochmal bei klittens und haben in 2 Stunden 3 verhaftet......


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!!!!  Ist ja so wie Heiko immer sagt....#hWäre es nur nicht so weit#q Waren gestern nochmal bei klittens und haben in 2 Stunden 3 verhaftet......



naja ist doch nicht weit gg 750 km nach sondervig sind weit.. 40 km nach no ist doch ein katzensprung:m
und petri zu den 3 fischis#h. glaub mir nimm die strecke in kauf es lohnt sich.


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Jup man fährt 1300km nach Søndervig und dann die 20km zu einer der besten Anlagen Dks nicht... wenn die Fische nur im Schnitt grösser währen... 45cm sind im prinzip die perfekte Küchengrösse aber ab und an eine mit 70cm wär schon klasse... Heiko deine war die erste der Kategorie die ich da gesehen hab


----------



## strunz2 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Jup man fährt 1300km nach Søndervig und dann die 20km zu einer der besten Anlagen Dks nicht... wenn die Fische nur im Schnitt grösser währen... 45cm sind im prinzip die perfekte Küchengrösse aber ab und an eine mit 70cm wär schon klasse... Heiko deine war die erste der Kategorie die ich da gesehen hab




Ich habe doch schon vor Monaten geschrieben, dass er im Moment keine Großen hat. Die Anlage ist mittlerweile so hoch frequentiert, dass er den Bedarf aus der eigenen Zucht nicht mehr decken kann. Das hat dazu geführt, dass der Besatz aus kleineren besteht.
Jetzt kauft er ständig zu und hofft im nächsten Jahr wieder
andere Größen besetzen zu können.
Wer große Trutten möchte, sollte Stauning oder Loch Nees
anfahren!!! Zumindest in Stauning beißt es genau so gut!
Wer zum Angeln fährt, sollte eventuell auch mal sein Quartier überdenken. Wenn man Aergab, Hvide Sande oder ähnliches
einbucht, hat man, wenn man nicht weit fahren will, nur
die immer hochfrequentierten Anlagen Klittens, Sondervig
oder Klegod zur Auswahl. Bucht die Nordspitze des Fjordes
(Lodbjerg Hede) dann erreichst du innerhalb einer halbstündigen Anfahrt: Klegod, Klittens, Sondervig, Lodbjerg
Hede, Ringkobing, Ox-River, Stauning, Stauning Havn,
Pilgaard, Bjerrely, Loch Nees, Baeckmarksbro und andere!!:k


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch schon vor Monaten geschrieben, dass er im Moment keine Großen hat. Die Anlage ist mittlerweile so hoch frequentiert, dass er den Bedarf aus der eigenen Zucht nicht mehr decken kann. Das hat dazu geführt, dass der Besatz aus kleineren besteht.
> Jetzt kauft er ständig zu und hofft im nächsten Jahr wieder
> andere Größen besetzen zu können.
> Wer große Trutten möchte, sollte Stauning oder Loch Nees
> ...



zur zeit läuft es nicht wirklich.nicht in stauning nicht in argab .. no ist leider die anlage wo es lüppt.1,5-2 kilo sind doch gute forellen zum räuchern.grösser werden doch eh filets raus gemacht. noch 8 wochen.. dann ist der heiko wieder im gelobten land.bin dann wieder fleissig unterwegs der neue wagen kann einige kilometer auf dem tacho vertragen ..

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## derkleine (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wenn Loch Nees oder Stauning, welche würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich muss die Entfernung mal checken, bin in Höhe Lodbjerg Hede.


----------



## strunz2 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Wenn Loch Nees oder Stauning, welche würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich muss die Entfernung mal checken, bin in Höhe Lodbjerg Hede.


Erst einmal Stauning!! Loch Nees ist 20 km weiter, kenne ich auch nicht so gut. Haben dort im Frühjahr aber gut gefangen.
Heiko, woher hast du deine Info bzgl. Stauning? Habe ein aktuelles Bild! 2 Mann, 4 Std. 36!!!! Stück bis 5kg!!


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Erst einmal Stauning!! Loch Nees ist 20 km weiter, kenne ich auch nicht so gut. Haben dort im Frühjahr aber gut gefangen.
> Heiko, woher hast du deine Info bzgl. Stauning? Habe ein aktuelles Bild! 2 Mann, 4 Std. 36!!!! Stück bis 5kg!!


du meinst aber net das bild was auf der fb seite ist??|wavey:



derkleine schrieb:


> Wenn Loch Nees oder Stauning, welche würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich muss die Entfernung mal checken, bin in Höhe Lodbjerg Hede.



beide in etwa gleich  liegen bei knappe 45-50 km wenn ich mich net irre.


----------



## strunz2 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> du meinst aber net das bild was auf der fb seite ist??|wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> DKNoob schrieb:
> 
> 
> > du meinst aber net das bild was auf der fb seite ist??|wavey:
> ...


----------



## strunz2 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> strunz2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ok. kälter ist das wasser ja mittlerweile geworden.
> ...


----------



## DKNoob (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

jo stauning  war schon richtig. hab ich falsch geschrieben.sorry gg
war jemand  .aber vom 3ten juli   in 2 reihen lagen die fische  sah sehr imposant aus.


----------



## strunz2 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> jo stauning  war schon richtig. hab ich falsch geschrieben.sorry gg
> war jemand  .aber vom 3ten juli   in 2 reihen lagen die fische  sah sehr imposant aus.



Hallo Heiko,
bin mal bei meinem Sohn in Fb. Echt imposant. hat aber nichts mit dem mir vorliegenden Bild zu tun. Aber es gibt auch so ein Bild vom Ox river. Sollte es sich um Werbemaßnahmen handeln? Hi Hi wer Böses denkt. Aber du solltest mich mittlerweile kennen.
Gebe nur belegbare Infos weiter. Na, wir beide schaun im Herbst besser selber wieder vorbei. Müssen uns irgendwann zwingends treffen und die ein oder andere Pfütze leeren!!!!
Bis dann.
Liebe Grüße Struuuuuunz


----------



## sCoPeXx (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hoi Stuuuunz und Heiko 
Da würde ich mich auch ganzfrech mit anhängen, wenn es klappen sollte xD 

lg Patrick


----------



## troutscout (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hoi Stuuuunz und Heiko
> Da würde ich mich auch ganzfrech mit anhängen, wenn es klappen sollte xD
> 
> lg Patrick



Oha....da bleibt ja nix für die anderen über #6


----------



## anschmu (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Oha....da bleibt ja nix für die anderen über #6



Na Na ! wenn ich nicht noch dazwischen komme |supergri


----------



## DKNoob (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> Aber es gibt auch so ein Bild vom Ox river. Sollte es sich um Werbemaßnahmen handeln? Hi Hi wer Böses denkt.  Müssen uns irgendwann zwingends treffen und die ein oder andere Pfütze leeren!!!!
> Bis dann.
> Liebe Grüße Struuuuuunz



also da kann ich bestätigen das es kein foto zwecks werbung ist. war an dem tag  auch  vor ort die lage abschecken und habe die beiden hammeraner getroffen die dort die fische gefangen haben. hab ihnen noch mitgeholfen  die kühltaschen zum auto zu tragen.

treffen immer wieder gerne. habe bis jetzt nur gute erfahrung hier mit den bordies gemacht ,alle sympatisch gewesen.aber wie gesagt ferien sind mir zu teuer. dafür fahre ich lieber 2 mal 14 tage im jahr.#h


----------



## strunz2 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> also da kann ich bestätigen das es kein foto zwecks werbung ist. war an dem tag  auch  vor ort die lage abschecken und habe die beiden hammeraner getroffen die dort die fische gefangen haben. hab ihnen noch mitgeholfen  die kühltaschen zum auto zu tragen.
> 
> treffen immer wieder gerne. habe bis jetzt nur gute erfahrung hier mit den bordies gemacht ,alle sympatisch gewesen.aber wie gesagt ferien sind mir zu teuer. dafür fahre ich lieber 2 mal 14 tage im jahr.#h



Und bei dem Fang keinen eigenen Versuch gestartet?
Bin übrigens ab 08.10 vor Ort! Sind zwar Ferien in NRW
aber preislich zumindest bei DANWEST noch Nebensaison Preise.
Aber du hast ja schon für September gebucht.
Ach übrigens ANSCHMU dich vergessen wir natürlich nicht.
Nehmen uns jeden Tag einen neuen See vor!
Ende der Woche brauchen dann alle Anlagen einen neuen Grundbesatz!!  Haha, klingt doch gut!! Die Herren Puff
Betreiber zittern schon!!#q#q
Liebe Grüße Struuuunz:l


----------



## troutscout (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> also da kann ich bestätigen das es kein foto zwecks werbung ist. war an dem tag  auch  vor ort die lage abschecken und habe die beiden hammeraner getroffen die dort die fische gefangen haben. hab ihnen noch mitgeholfen  die kühltaschen zum auto zu tragen.
> 
> treffen immer wieder gerne. habe bis jetzt nur gute erfahrung hier mit den bordies gemacht ,alle sympatisch gewesen.aber wie gesagt ferien sind mir zu teuer. dafür fahre ich lieber 2 mal 14 tage im jahr.#h



Du gauner:mSo wie ich heute hörte sind deine Kids ja nun aus dem gröbsten raus so das du nicht mehr an die Ferien gebunden bist#6....und richtig vermutet hab Frank heute in Sondervig p+t getroffen. Haben total nett gequatscht...soll dir schöne Grüße bestellen . Ein Fisch hat uns dann getrennt den ich landen musste....#cInsgesamt waren es 2 die gelandet werden wollten in 2 stünden. Und nein ich war noch nicht in no|kopfkrat


----------



## eike (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ist das Wasser in Oxriver so klar wie in Lodberg Hede oder eher trüb wie in Sondervig


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Das Wasser am Ox ist relativ klar fast wie Lodbjerg Hede


----------



## DKNoob (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Du gauner:mSo wie ich heute hörte sind deine Kids ja nun aus dem gröbsten raus so das du nicht mehr an die Ferien gebunden bist#6....und richtig vermutet hab Frank heute in Sondervig p+t getroffen. Haben total nett gequatscht...soll dir schöne Grüße bestellen . Ein Fisch hat uns dann getrennt den ich landen musste....#cInsgesamt waren es 2 die gelandet werden wollten in 2 stünden. Und nein ich war noch nicht in no|kopfkrat


jo sohn schon 21 und tochter 18 . mein sohn  ist ausgezogen. tochter ist noch in der ausbildung.ich kann jetzt fahren wann ich lust habe.vor allem spart man schon gegenüber den ferien mal 1000€ für 14 tage.joo und frank hatte es mir gestern schon erzählt hat mich angerufen und sagte es mir.hattest gerade einen fisch gefangen.. er ist aber dieses jahr nicht so begeistert vor allem seine frau .. wegen dem wetter.nunja wenn jetzt nicht viel gefangen wird um so mehr für mich im september.#h


strunz2 schrieb:


> Und bei dem Fang keinen eigenen Versuch gestartet?
> Bin übrigens ab 08.10 vor Ort! Sind zwar Ferien in NRW
> aber preislich zumindest bei DANWEST noch Nebensaison Preise.
> Aber du hast ja schon für September gebucht.
> ...



einen tag später war ich morgends da für ein paar std 14 stk .

jaa  ich brauch zum glück nicht mehr in den ferien.bei dir geht es ja net anders.ich zahle im september haus mit 200 l. gefriertruhe 520€für 14 tage#h


----------



## anschmu (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> jo sohn schon 21 und tochter 18 . mein sohn  ist ausgezogen. tochter ist noch in der ausbildung.ich kann jetzt fahren wann ich lust habe.vor allem spart man schon gegenüber den ferien mal 1000€ für 14 tage.joo und frank hatte es mir gestern schon erzählt hat mich angerufen und sagte es mir.hattest gerade einen fisch gefangen.. er ist aber dieses jahr nicht so begeistert vor allem seine frau .. wegen dem wetter.nunja wenn jetzt nicht viel gefangen wird um so mehr für mich im september.#h
> 
> 
> einen tag später war ich morgends da für ein paar std 14 stk .
> ...



Wo buchst du denn , wenn ich mal fragen darf ?


----------



## DKNoob (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wo buchst du denn , wenn ich mal fragen darf ?



buchen? kannst jeden anbieter nehmen.musst nur die richtige jahreszeit nehmen. die phase wo keine ferien sind... ist die günstigste.und halt der ort. je weiter du vom strand weg bist umso günstiger werden die häuser.lodbjerg hede zb  billiger als sondervig.


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hehe bei Westerland buchst du sicher nit Heiko ... Bork Haven ist auch immer sehr günstig... aber da muss man halt bissel mehr fahren..  
ich habe auch schon gesehen 450 für 2 Wochen.. da die Frau aber gerne einen Whirlpool haben will... muss man was tiefer in die Tasche greifen


----------



## DKNoob (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hehe bei Westerland buchst du sicher nit Heiko ... Bork Haven ist auch immer sehr günstig... aber da muss man halt bissel mehr fahren..
> ich habe auch schon gesehen 450 für 2 Wochen.. da die Frau aber gerne einen Whirlpool haben will... muss man was tiefer in die Tasche greifen




westerland.dk habe ich gebucht mf. genau wie im juni gg


----------



## strunz2 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> westerland.dk habe ich gebucht mf. genau wie im juni gg


Hallo Heiko,
Ich glaube die tun sich alle nicht viel! Habe gebucht ab 08.10
104 qm incl. Whirlpool, Sauna 300 Liter Gefriertruhe für
299,- bei DANWEST. (Lodbjerg Hede) Und wenn die Truhe nicht reicht (Hihi) bringt
der mir gratis noch eine. Wie gesagt sind Ferien in NRW! Aber eine
Woche später ist entschieden teurer. Gleiches Haus kostet dann 
449,-! Von daher hast du schon recht. Kann aber leider nicht anders.
Müssen mal schauen wie wir irgendwie mal zusammen kommen.
Muss in Rente gehen!!!#h#h


----------



## DKNoob (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> Ich glaube die tun sich alle nicht viel! Habe gebucht ab 08.10
> 104 qm incl. Whirlpool, Sauna 300 Liter Gefriertruhe für
> 299,- bei DANWEST. (Lodbjerg Hede) Und wenn die Truhe nicht reicht (Hihi) bringt
> ...


ich habe mal mit danwest schlechte erfahrung gemacht. sollten ein ceranfeld zerstört haben .lol.ich ok. hab bilder geschickt bekommen.. da sah das ceranfeld aus als ob einer ein offenen sack zement drauf ausgekippt hat und mit der pfanne gerieben hat. ich mit  der vermietung telefoniert sagte ihm das wir das so net hinterlassen haben,wenn uns was kaputt gegangen wäre.. wofür ist man versichert hätten wir es gemeldet. aber da habe ich gesagt nöö sorry  so wie das aussieht nehm ich mir nix von an. die bilder kamen 1 woche nach dem wir zu hause waren. ich dem typ gesagt . buhaa hör auf  ihr müsst das haus abnehmen nach dem die mieter raus sind  und nicht erst nach einer woche.im endeffekt stellte sich heraus das der vermieter nach uns drinne war und wollte uns seine schusseligkeit  in rechnung stellen. das ende vom lied war.. das haus ist nicht mehr im programm.ich mache aber jetzt von jeden teil was beschädigt ist im haus ein foto und melde das sofort.

vieleicht war das nur ne ausnahme.. ich kann es euch nicht sagen.

ja es gibt billige häuser mann muss nur schauen.

was ich intressant finde ist .. fejo.dk eine suchmaschiene wo alle anbieter zusammen kommen.


----------



## strunz2 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So wie du das schilderst war wohl der Hauseigentümer das Problem.
DANWEST hat glaube ich richtig reagiert, wenn das Haus aus dem Programm genommen wurde.
Ist auch gleichgültig. Kann überall was vorkommen. Es geht bei DANWEST
aber auch anders. Habe letztes Jahr im Frühjahr eine Truhe reklamiert, weil
es definitiv zu lange dauerte bis der Fisch durchgefroren war. Im Herbst
war eine neue da.


----------



## derkleine (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Heute Morgen in Sondervig gewesen. Sechs Fische. Aber die ersten Forellen drehen die Bäuche nach oben. Drei tote Fische während wir da waren. 

Zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser. 

Fangen ging nur, wenn man den Köder ins Maul treiben ließ und dann den Anhieb setzte.

VG, derkleine


----------



## troutscout (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Heute Morgen in Sondervig gewesen. Sechs Fische. Aber die ersten Forellen drehen die Bäuche nach oben. Drei tote Fische während wir da waren.
> 
> Zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser.
> 
> ...



Wollte morgen früh nochmal hin bevor es nach Hause geht. Na hoffentlich geht da noch was|rolleyes


----------



## DKNoob (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



derkleine schrieb:


> Heute Morgen in Sondervig gewesen. Sechs Fische. Aber die ersten Forellen drehen die Bäuche nach oben. Drei tote Fische während wir da waren.
> 
> Zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser.
> 
> ...


lol das macht ja richtig spass. naa aber das problem exestiert schon seit anfang juni.egal ob sondervig lodbjerghede der bauernhof ringköbing klittens.alle haben probleme mit dem wasser.fanggarantie bei 10%#q#q vieleicht mal die fliege probieren.


----------



## strunz2 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> lol das macht ja richtig spass. naa aber das problem exestiert schon seit anfang juni.egal ob sondervig lodbjerghede der bauernhof ringköbing klittens.alle haben probleme mit dem wasser.fanggarantie bei 10%#q#q vieleicht mal die fliege probieren.



Außer Oxriver


----------



## derkleine (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Oxriver war prima. In Lodbjerg Hede ist gestern das Kraut entfernt worden. Ich kann zu den Fischen nichts sagen. Oxriver war super, nur eben nicht so große Forellen.


----------



## DKNoob (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Außer Oxriver



joo  der hat zum glück die strömung und die pumpen am laufen. sauerstoff haltig ist das dort auf jedenfall. aber die anderen haben echt probleme mit dem wasser.aber da sieht man mal wer nicht nur auf geld aus ist und sich mühe gibt. in sondervig ist es dem besitzer doch latte ob die fische auf dem rücken schwimmen.die leute kommen trozdem dort angeln. also warumm soll ich was ändern?


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

so schauts aus Klegod hat ja immerhin noch Belüfter am laufen...


----------



## anschmu (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ja das sind halt dei künstlichen Tourianlagen . Kein natürlicher Wasserzulauf , nur zwei Meter tief und schon ist der Fisch am kochen ! Deshalb fahre ich auch nur die Naturseen an !


----------



## troutscout (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wie vermutet Nullnummer in Sondervig ...


----------



## derkleine (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Wie vermutet Nullnummer in Sondervig ...





Wenn Du noch was holen willst, musst Du sicher ein paar KM auf Dich nehmen.

Ich habe die Angeln schon demontiert. Morgen gehts schon zurück nach D.

VG
Jan


----------



## DKNoob (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



troutscout schrieb:


> Wie vermutet Nullnummer in Sondervig ...



menno wenn die fische schon oben schwimmen was willst dann da?? 30 km weiter und ihr hättet gefangen.schade für euch lief es  ja nicht so wirklich.nächstes mal eventuell ein haus in sondervig nehmen dann ist es in beiden richtungen nicht so weit. euch eine ruhige heimfahrt und kommt gesund nach hause.|wavey:|wavey:

hier ist es waaaaaaaaaaaaaarm. also wenn mich einer sucht.... ich sitze im kühlschrank:q:q:q:q


----------



## strunz2 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> menno wenn die fische schon oben schwimmen was willst dann da?? 30 km weiter und ihr hättet gefangen.schade für euch lief es  ja nicht so wirklich.nächstes mal eventuell ein haus in sondervig nehmen dann ist es in beiden richtungen nicht so weit. euch eine ruhige heimfahrt und kommt gesund nach hause.|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> hier ist es waaaaaaaaaaaaaarm. also wenn mich einer sucht.... ich sitze im kühlschrank:q:q:q:q



Tja Heiko,
man kann sich hier die Finger wund schreiben, aber manch einer
möchte halt nicht. Dann lassen wirs halt so stehen.
Dennoch gute Heimfahrt auch von mir. Ein anderes Mal läufts
dann wieder besser. Spätestens im Oktober!!! :k:k
Ich weiß, du bist früher vor Ort, also lass was drinnen!:l


----------



## troutscout (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Tja Heiko,
> man kann sich hier die Finger wund schreiben, aber manch einer
> möchte halt nicht. Dann lassen wirs halt so stehen.
> Dennoch gute Heimfahrt auch von mir. Ein anderes Mal läufts
> ...



dank euch sind wieder in den heimischen gefilden angekommen! ja war schon schade mit freitag aber auch irgendwie klar. die einzige und wahrscheinlich bessere variante wäre gewesen auf den molen ein paar makrelen abzugreifen, denn die sind jetzt vor ort. bin aber halt ein fauler sack von daher hat es mit no nicht geklappt....ist nicht schlimm, hab auch so spass gehabt, mit netten leuten gequatscht (Frank getroffen) und die slapstick einlagen mancher leute da sind auch echt manchmal reif für show auf RTL II. 

beangelt haben wir nur klittens und sondervig (ja ja...beratungsresistenz:vik...klittens krautet jetzt extrem zu. du musst schon echt lange stecken haben um darüber zu kommen, bzw. wird es auch etwas zum glücksspiel mit dem fisch landen! muss man wissen, dass wasser ist aber relativ klar. hab auch noch nett mit dem besitzer gequatscht (dem freundlichen)....fische i. o. aber auch viele oben bei der hitze echt ein lottospiel zum schluss. die möwen hatten ihren spass...ansonsten sauber gepflegt wie immer (80 dkr). 

sondervig....tja, wie andreas schon schrieb, künstlicher teich, wie immer sehr gepflegt, aber durch das wasser kannste keine 10 cm gucken. fische zum schluss alle (?) oben und nach luft am schnappen....definitiv bei "warm" keine option (90 dkr)....ist halt ne glaubensfrage. wollten immer mal eine größere an den haken bekommen, da ist am sondervig p+t eigentlich immer die größte chance...hat nicht sollen sein, alles was wir vorher am haken hatten war aber auch töfte und würde in tyksland unter super sonder besatz fallen mit entsprechenden aufschlägen...

wir sind dann freitag noch mal spasseshalber am klegod p+t vorbeigefahren. war echt überrascht! wasserrad lief wenige angler, die sich natürlich am wasserrad ein wenig knubbelten. aber sie haben gefangen und ich habe keine forelle oben stehen sehen. das wasser war im vergleich zum sv p+t trinkbar, sprich sehr klar. wäre die bessere variante am letzten tag gewesen. ich hab aber vorher eigentlich immer nur gelesen dass dort nicht gefangen wurde (ausnahme am Wasserrad). was mit dort nicht gefällt ist der säuberungsplatz. der ist draussen an der rückwand des häuschens was du von der strasse auch sehen kannst. der abfalleimer ist einfach ein offener baueimer...net schön....|uhoh:

no sind wir gewesen, aber nicht geangelt wollten einfach nur mal gucken (möge der shitstorm über ich kommen). wasser ist schon genial glasklar! sicherlich bei dem heissen wetter die top adresse.....

vielleicht bei dem wetter auch noch kloevergrond in nr. nebel bei bennie. ist nicht so groß aber relativ tief, nicht wie klittens oder sondervig, sprich so 2 m. der hat eher 3 - 4....heiko hat da immer gut gefangen....

wir sind jetzt auch nicht weiter rumgefahren, weil wir noch im fjord und im hafen geangelt haben. der jahresfischereischein mit dem erlaubnisschein für den hafen kosten zusammen 460 dkr. ist schon ein teurer spass! ist aber auch super da zu fischen...wir sind halt nicht so festgelegt wo wir angeln...

soviel zu den teichen und der lage da am freitag....

zur frage des ferienhausvermittlers. wir buchen seit jahren über esmarch. sind sicherlich nicht die billigsten, aber topservice!!! wenn du mal was hast, kommen die sofort....warum skodbjerge mitten auf dem klit? ist schön da und die häuser stehen nicht so dicht. das ist aber alles geschmackssache. wir haben ein jahr mal mit Ferienhausvermittlung Blau gebucht (ist auch in bjerregard) war preislich auch günstiger hat uns aber nicht überzeugt...

so...viel text. wollte es aber mal kurz zusammengefasst haben...

ach so, zum schluss haben nur die stehenden montagen (entweder pose oder auftreibend) gefangen. mit schleppen ging nix, was ja auch irgendwie logisch ist...auch mit ins maul treiben war da nix mehr. helle teige haben gefangen, orange, gelb grün....auf spinner oder blinker hat keiner gefangen in der ganzen zeit...

so nu aber definitiv schluss! allen die noch vor ort sind einen schönen urlaub und viele fische! alle die noch dürfen...mein neid wird euch erschlaGEn...:m tight lines, eine schöne zeit euch und bleibt GEsund! glück auf!


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin, wir waren die letzten beiden Wochen oben und ich war eigentlich ganz zufrieden... was das Angeln betrifft. Leider hat unser Hund - kaum dass wir oben waren - sich vertreten und wir mussten ein, zwei Mal zum Tierarzt. Hat zwar nichts mit Angeln zu tun, aber an dieser Stelle ein kleiner Tipp, da sicher auch einige mit Hund hochfahren: hat Fido ein Wehwehchen, fahrt in Mammons Namen zu den Öffnungszeiten zum Tierarzt. ~1400Kr |bigeyes für eine reine "Inspektion" am Sonntag, die Spritze hat davon 10Kr ausgemacht. In der Woche Nachkontrolle 350Kr, das fand ich dann ok.

So, nun aber zum Angeln: Ich war nur ein paar Mal kurz los (max. 3 Stunden), konnte mich aber nicht beschweren. Ich war 2x in Stauning, einmal in Klittens (aber nur, weil meine Frau zum Pferdehof um die Ecke wollte) und einmal in Söndervig.

Stauning: ich war zum ersten Mal da und echt zufrieden. eine tolle Anlage, alles picobello und hatte meinen Fisch. Erster Tag vier um die 2kg (geschätzt, hatte keine Waage mit) nach 2,5 Stunden, dann sind wir gefahren. Nächstes Mal "nur" zwei rausbekommen, die hatten ~2kg und 3,5-4 kg und etliche vergurkt, weil die Trutten a.) seeehr spitz gebissen haben und b.) ich wegen des Hundes nicht immer voll konzentriert war. Das hätten auch 5 sein können (den Rest habe ich Ochse dann noch aussteigen lassen  ). Das Wasser hatte ne leichte Trübung, aber die Fische waren aktiv und auch bissig, wenn man sie etwas genervt hat. :q

Klittens: Tja, schade, ich mag den Teich und den alten Herren, der ihn bewirtschaftet (hat?), muss aber auch in die altbekannte Kerbe hauen. Kraut ohne Ende, Forellen an der Oberfläche. War wie gesagt aber auch eher zur Überbrückung gedacht. Wir waren zu dritt (!!!) am Teich. Ein älterer Herr berichtete mir, er hat (geschleppt und auf Stand) zwei Forellen in 8 Stunden gehabt. Ich hatte eine in zwei Stunden, die ich dann im Kraut versemmelt habe. Naja.

Söndervig: War RICHTIG windig und ich war für 2 Stunden da. Eine Stunde habe ich mit der Fliegenrute rumgestümpert (ich weiß, bei Wind semi-intelligent, aber sie ist neu und ich wollte es unbedingt probieren :q). Dann das eigentliche Fanggerät ausgepackt und prompt bedient worden. Drei weitere sind ausgestiegen (zwei beim Quatschen versemmelt, eine habe ich alleine aufgrund der Montage vergurkt, schwimmender Spiro und Wind, aber ich war faul und wollte nicht umbauen), aber alle verbürgt gut gekämpft. Das Wasser wie gewohnt kupferbraun.

Zur Montage: Ich hatte alle gefangenen und verlorenen Fische mit schwimmenden Spiro, Pilotkugel und 2,5m Vorfach gehakt. Teigfarben waren grün/knoblauch-grün, grün-orange und grün-gelb top, halt je nach Tag und Teich. Der Trick war, eben nicht stumpf durchzukurbeln UND auch nicht stehen zu lassen. Langsam und einholen, den Propeller spielen lassen und dann blieb die Montage einfach "hängen". Relativ lange warten, bis die Trutte meinte, mal weiter zu schwimmen und dann Anhieb. Das hat für mich gut geklappt. Was ich so beobachten konnte, war rein auf Stand oder rein auf Schlepp nicht wirklich besser...

Natürlich muss man sagen, dass ich jetzt keine 50kg Filet mitgenommen habe, also mich nicht besonders besackt habe. Aber ich hoffe man liest heraus, dass ich immer nur recht kurz vor Ort war und eher entspannt als konzentriert bei der Sache war. Sicher wäre deutlich mehr möglich gewesen. Wettermäßig war m.E. mit den Forellen am vergangenen Donnerstag Schluss, kein Wind und drückend warm. Aber für solche Tage gibt's ja Bier und Grills... :q


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich muss nochmal zur Montage fragen: Schwimmender Sbiro, Pilotkugel auf dem Vorfach und schwimmender Teig? Oder hast du ein Blei mir dran, damit der Köder auf Tiefe kommt? 

Und noch eine Offtopic Frage: bei welchem Tierarzt wart ihr? Norre Nebel oder Ringköbing? Ich hoffe, unsere drei Fellnasen kommen ohne aus, aber sicher ist sicher. 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi Michael,

ich nehme eine 10-12mm Styropor-Kugel aus dem Meereszubehör als Piloten und schlaufe ihn doppelt auf die Hauptschnur, zwischen Spiro und Wirbel. So kann man den Piloten bei Bedarf noch verschieben und dient auch als Knotenschutz am Wirbel. Der Wirbel zieht den Piloten nicht komplett unter Wasser. Und richtig, auf das Vorfach kommt 15-30cm vor dem Haken ein Schrotblei, optimalerweise so, dass der Teig langsamst absinkt.

Offtopic: Wir waren im Dyrlæge Center Vest,Herningvej 74, Ringköbing, Tel.: +45 70 22 44 42
War echt professionell dort, am Wochenende aber auch echt teuer. Die Rufnummer ist gleichzeitig die Notfallnummer, wenn außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten etwas ist.

Anbei zwei Bilder vom Stauning:


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort auf beide Fragen. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich die Tipps zum Forellenangeln besser gebrauchen kann als die zum Tierarzt 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## DKNoob (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

keiner mehr da???


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

scheint so... ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit mit Karpfenangeln...


----------



## DKNoob (1. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

hihi wirklich keine angler vor ort kurios... oder es läuft nicht. naja noch knapp 6 wochen dann geht es(wieder) los.*freu*


----------



## strunz2 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> keiner mehr da???



Hallo Heiko,
ich glaube wir müssen selber los!!!


----------



## DKNoob (2. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> ich glaube wir müssen selber los!!!



jaaaaa bin schon ganz wuschelich #h#h#h


----------



## lucabenji (4. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ab Samstag sind wir für 14 Tage vor Ort 
Werden berichten.
LG


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Bitte mach uns noch wuscheliger als wir eh schon sind....


----------



## lucabenji (7. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So angekommen 
Gestern kurz bei klittens vorbeigeschaut und kein kraut ist frisch entkrautet worden 
Hinten großer See 2 Angler mit 11 Forellen 
LG
Heute geht's mit den Kindern nach söndervig


----------



## DKNoob (10. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

hihi ihr sollt angeln gehen und kein urlaub machen. gg


----------



## strunz2 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Der fährt auch nach Sondervig. Wahrscheinlich mit dem entsprechenden
Erfolg!


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

 schauen wir mal.... Heiko konnte ja welche abgreifen..


----------



## DKNoob (10. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

struuuunzi gg jo sondervig ist so eine sache. war mal mein lieblingsteich.wo er noch jeden abend besetzt hatte. nach dem die russische förderation dort polnisch einkaufen ging.. war es mit dem 2 mal am tag besetzen vorbei gg.aber ab und an bin ich da auch. aber ich schau mir das dort erst sehr genau an.schwimmen die brüder oben fahre ich weiter.auch in sondervig kann man fische fangen.. im juni war ich 2 mal dort 7-5.aber eine std nach neuen besatz dann war ende.ich fahre liebernach no. werde aber im september mal stauning anfahren.hat im juni nicht geklappt.


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Mach das Heiko.. es ist ein schöner See... werde ihn nächstes Jahr sicher nochmal anfahren. lg Patrick


----------



## lucabenji (11. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Waren jetzt 2 mal in sondervig für 2 Stunden und konnten jeweils 2 verhaften 
Klittens waren wir einmal und konnten auch 2 verhaften, aber man sieht dort keine Fische rumschwimmen wie sonst, habe auch nicht gesehen/gehört  das eingesetzt wurde.
War jetzt öfter dort zum schauen aber kein Fisch zu sehen.
LG


----------



## DKNoob (11. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ah mal bissel geschmack euch machen.  einmal im juni session mit sCoPeXx
und bild 2  argab session.












5 wochen noch gg


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

mit der mega Forelle vom Ox die war Fett... nächstes Jahr
..nächster Versuch... die Kategorie Forelle fehlt mir noch XD


----------



## DKNoob (11. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> mit der mega Forelle vom Ox die war Fett... nächstes Jahr
> ..nächster Versuch... die Kategorie Forelle fehlt mir noch XD


 ja wird schon patrick.aber stauning komme ich wohl nicht drumherum.#h mein sohn kommt in der 2ten woche nach der will fische fangen.#h#h


----------



## lucabenji (11. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So zurück von Sondervig 2 Stunden 4 Forellen
wie immer nicht einfach aber Es geht doch viele andere ohne Fisch 
LG


----------



## eike (12. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Sag mal bitte wo und wie du in Sondervig angelst ich fange in 6 Stunden meistens eine oder keine Forelle


----------



## Mark-->HH (14. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Fühle mich grad an meinen Besuch vor 4 Wochen da erinnert. Da war's ähnlich. Darum mal eben (ungefragt, ich weiß  )  mein Senf dazu:

Ich denke, mit "nicht immer einfach" meint er, dass du die Fische suchen musst und man sie ein wenig überreden muss. Ich bin zwar grad nicht oben, aber vor 4 Wochen war es auch so. Viele hatten wenig gefangen, weil sie auf Stand fischen oder den Blinker wie im Frühjahr durchs Wasser flitschen lassen.
Versuch doch sonst mal schwimmender Spiro + Pilot (siehe Post #326 und suche mit Teig ganz langsam das Wasser ab. Dann findest du heraus, ob sie am Rand oder mittig, oben oder unten stehen.
Die Faustregeln "im Wind stehen" und dunkler Teig beim hellen Wetter (bzw. umgekehrt) ist auch zu beachten.
Letztens so fein wie es geht angeln, dann passt's


----------



## lucabenji (14. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo
wir haben dort immer die besten Ergebnisse am Rand  kleine pilotkugel und ein Blei Ca. 10-15 cm vom harken.
Waren jetzt gestern und vorgestern in sondervig und konnten in 2 Stunden jeweils nur eine Forelle fangen.
Morgen gehts nach Loch ness  und übermorgen nach stauning.
Waren noch nie dort aber habe einige Angler gesprochen und die sagten Loch Ness geht wirklich gut.
Jetzt wird auch das Wetter besser das man auch mal an die Mole kann.
LG


----------



## strunz2 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Loch Nees ist gut, große Forellen. Aber Stauning ist besser.
Aber: Alles ist besser als die Touri-Puffs auf der Westseite!!!
Versuch mal Stauning in der kleinen Bucht rechts der Fahnenstange
Liebe Grüße und viel Petri

Struuuuuuunz#h#h#h


----------



## DKNoob (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

keiner mehr vor ort??mir ist laaangweilig... brauche inputt.


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Heiko.... kannst ja schon mal den Teig vorkneten  hast ja nimmer lang 2 Wochen ?


----------



## DKNoob (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

2 wochen 6 tage .man freu ich mich schon.hihi.


----------



## strunz2 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> keiner mehr vor ort??mir ist laaangweilig... brauche inputt.



Hallo Heiko,
seit du deine Bilder gepostet hast, traut sich niemand mehr
zu schreiben:k:k


----------



## DKNoob (22. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> seit du deine Bilder gepostet hast, traut sich niemand mehr
> zu schreiben:k:k



na glaub ich nicht.ich denke eher das wetter war zu schlecht#h#h

habe  die tage von einen bekannten ein bild gesehen der war in lochness mit seinen sohn er hatte ca 12 stk. habe ihn auch in dk kennen gelernt. aber der junge kann angeln,dagegen bin ich ein waisenknabe.mit vorname heisst er carsten ein wenig hyperaktiv*liebgemeint*aber der bursche rennt den forellen hinterher der geht nie ohne nach hause.egal an welchen teich bei dem rappelt es immer.soo hab mir nochmal neuen powerbait besorgt . für 2,99 das glas zur zeit leider nicht günstiger.für alle die mehr bezahlen sollten.. schaut bei...***boddenangler.de vorbei alle sorten zur zeit 2,99 

gruss |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## strunz2 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> na glaub ich nicht.ich denke eher das wetter war zu schlecht#h#h
> 
> habe  die tage von einen bekannten ein bild gesehen der war in lochness mit seinen sohn er hatte ca 12 stk. habe ihn auch in dk kennen gelernt. aber der junge kann angeln,dagegen bin ich ein waisenknabe.mit vorname heisst er carsten ein wenig hyperaktiv*liebgemeint*aber der bursche rennt den forellen hinterher der geht nie ohne nach hause.egal an welchen teich bei dem rappelt es immer.soo hab mir nochmal neuen powerbait besorgt . für 2,99 das glas zur zeit leider nicht günstiger.für alle die mehr bezahlen sollten.. schaut bei...***boddenangler.de vorbei alle sorten zur zeit 2,99
> 
> gruss |wavey:|wavey:


hallo Heiko,
dieser Carsten könnte  der Bruder von meinem Patensohn sein.
Der ist genau so drauf. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Powerbait.


----------



## DKNoob (23. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> hallo Heiko,
> dieser Carsten könnte  der Bruder von meinem Patensohn sein.
> Der ist genau so drauf. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Powerbait.



hihi sind wir nicht alle carsten???

ja gerne habe mir mal gedacht bei allen farben und geschmacksrichtungen.. kann der ein oder andere was mit anfangen. hab mein vorrat auch schon aufgefüllt. hast du mal mit coda gummi köder geangelt.sieht aus wie twisterschwänzchen???denke werde ich auch mal testen.

die hier...http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/262157110842?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## lucabenji (24. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Loch Nees ist gut, große Forellen. Aber Stauning ist besser.
> Aber: Alles ist besser als die Touri-Puffs auf der Westseite!!!
> Versuch mal Stauning in der kleinen Bucht rechts der Fahnenstange
> Liebe Grüße und viel Petri
> ...



Hallo zurück aus Dänemark, kurzer Bericht.

Oxriver 
waren nicht dort weil an der besagte stelle ein Wohnmobil stand
und der die ganze Fische ........ 

Sondervig
waren öfters dort immer 2 Stunden und 2 Angeln haben immer 2-4 Stück gefangen, meistens am Rand im vorderen Teich linke Seite.

Klittens
3 mal geangelt und auch unsere Fische gehabt ist nicht verkrautet und Fisch war auch drin. Nicht mehr so gut wie die Jahre zuvor. Hatte kurzes Gespräch mit dem Besitzer wegen wann er Einsetzt, er hat gesagt kein Geld zu wenig Angler keine Fische#c 
Naja, OK aber es war Mittwoch und an dem Tag wurden 120 kg eingesetzt. 

Hvide Sande am Hafen
mal vorbeigeschaut aber keine Fische zu sehen und 3 Angler dort ohne Fang.

Stauning
zum ersten mal dort und hinten in der Ecke ging gar nichts, dann auf der linken Seite und in dem kleinen Teich konnten wir mit 3 Angeln in 4 Stunden 5 verhaften. Ansonsten sehr schöne Anlage, aber viele Angler ohne Fang.

Loch Nees
hatten keine Zeit mehr dafür, 

da die letzten Tage einfach zu schön waren und wir an der Mole dann doch endlich unseren Zielfisch fangen konnten Makrelle das Wasser hat gekocht am Freitag letzter Tag 24 Stück mit einer Angel :vik:Flunder ging auch gut.
Freuen uns schon auf nächstes Jahr.

LG


----------



## DKNoob (24. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

@lucabenji ja klittens war wohl auch das krautboot drauf.der macht zur zeit richtig kohle der war auch bei benni in kloevergaarden.wieviel habt ihr den in klittens gefangen?ja das da kaum besetzt wurde lag am wetter.kaum einer hatte gefangen und die leute gehen halt dahin wo es lüppt.in jeden see ein wasserrad und es wäre gefangen worden.naja werde ich in ca 2 wochen auch mal hinfahren mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## lucabenji (25. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> @lucabenji ja klittens war wohl auch das krautboot drauf.der macht zur zeit richtig kohle der war auch bei benni in kloevergaarden.wieviel habt ihr den in klittens gefangen?ja das da kaum besetzt wurde lag am wetter.kaum einer hatte gefangen und die leute gehen halt dahin wo es lüppt.in jeden see ein wasserrad und es wäre gefangen worden.naja werde ich in ca 2 wochen auch mal hinfahren mal schauen ob was geht.



Insgesamt waren wir 3 mal dort, ist eigentlich unser Lieblingsteich,
 1 mal 1 Angel für 2 Stunden 2 Forellen von 3 und 2kg
 1 mal 2 Angel  2 Std. 4 Forellen alle so ca. 1,5-2kg
 1 Mal 2 Angel 2 Std  2 Forellen 1,5kg
 es ist nicht wie es sonst war man sieht eigentlich keine Fische rumschwimmen ab und zu einer.....
 Auch gingen viele Angler leer aus, zu warm war es in der ersten Woche auch nicht und sehr viel Wind, die zweite Woche war dann besser und es wurde wärmer.
 LG


----------



## anschmu (27. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin . Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen , der gerade in Hvidesande ist ? 
Ich sehe auf der Webcam immer wieder Fahrzeuge auf dem nördlichen Podest im Hafen .Wird da vielleicht ausgebessert oder  an der Mauer gearbeitet , würde mich mal interressieren !


----------



## shabani (28. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo, ist zwar nicht ganz am *Ringköbingfjord, *aberweiß jmd. wie es zur Zeit in der Ecke um Esbjerg läuft bspw. Nebel So???


----------



## anschmu (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



shabani schrieb:


> Hallo, ist zwar nicht ganz am *Ringköbingfjord, *aberweiß jmd. wie es zur Zeit in der Ecke um Esbjerg läuft bspw. Nebel So???



Moin , kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen , gab da mal einen Esberg-Thread , der ist aber schon länger nicht besucht worden . Berichte mal vom Nebel So , wenn du ihn beangelst . Ist zwar von Bjerregard erst ne Ecke weg , aber vielleicht lohnt sich ja ein Besuch !


----------



## shabani (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Werd ich machen... Bin ab dem 03.09.2016 für eine Woche bei Esbjerg in der Ecke. Werd mal versuchen so viele Seen wie möglich dort abzuklappen und Berichte wie es läuft!!!


----------



## maki1980 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

 seit einiger Zeit nörgeln meine Jungs, 6+8, dass sie doch gern mal zum Angeln mitkommen möchten.
 Nun bin ich am überlegen, zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr nach HS zufahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob es zu dieser Jahreszeit überhaupt möglich ist, in Sondervig oder sonst wo zu angeln?

 Gruß
 Daniel


----------



## strunz2 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit nörgeln meine Jungs, 6+8, dass sie doch gern mal zum Angeln mitkommen möchten.
> Nun bin ich am überlegen, zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr nach HS zufahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob es zu dieser Jahreszeit überhaupt möglich ist, in Sondervig oder sonst wo zu angeln?
> ...



Wenn es ums Forellenangeln geht, ist dies von zwei Faktoren abhängig:
1. Nicht alle Put and Take Anlagen haben ganzjährig geöffnet.
Sondervig aber ja!
2. Die Seen müssen eisfrei sein und das ist im Dezember nicht planbar.


----------



## maki1980 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Das Sondervig ganzjährig geöffnet ist, hört sich doch schon mal positiv an.
 Na, wenn ich mir die letzten Heiligabende anschaue, ist die Chance auf Eisfrei doch ziemlich hoch 
 Aber selbstverständlich hast Du recht..


----------



## strunz2 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Das Sondervig ganzjährig geöffnet ist, hört sich doch schon mal positiv an.
> Na, wenn ich mir die letzten Heiligabende anschaue, ist die Chance auf Eisfrei doch ziemlich hoch
> Aber selbstverständlich hast Du recht..



Ja, steckt man halt nicht drin. Übrigens Oxriver ist auch ganz-
jährig geöffnet. In meinen Augen die viel bessere Alternative.


----------



## DKNoob (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ausnahmeraum und toiletten sind aber dann zu. gg in sondervig.hab gerade nach gelesenDas Servicegebäude mit Reinigungsraum und Toiletten ist von November bis einschließlich März geschlossen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (29. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Heiko das die Toiletten abgeschlossen sind ist gar nicht schlimm.. hat uns ja die nette Dame bewiesen.. aufm Deich ist es genau so schön : D


----------



## maki1980 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich frag jetzt mal lieber nicht nach der Geschichte 
Am River war ich bis jetzt nur zum Schauen..
Ich denke, dass meine Jungs aber in Sondervig den gleichen Spaß haben und der Anfahrtsweg mit 5-10 Minuten für die Kids und meine Nerven besser sind


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ox finde ich jetzt und auch damals als Halbstarker 10x besser... Oc vermittelt zum grösstenteil das Angeln in der Natur und ist mit Sondervig nicht gleich zu setzen  die 10min mehr Anfahrt lohnen sich wirklich...


----------



## strunz2 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ox finde ich jetzt und auch damals als Halbstarker 10x besser... Oc vermittelt zum grösstenteil das Angeln in der Natur und ist mit Sondervig nicht gleich zu setzen  die 10min mehr Anfahrt lohnen sich wirklich...



Dies braucht nicht ergänzt zu werden. Ist die Wahrheit,
die reine Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit.


----------



## DKNoob (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Heiko das die Toiletten abgeschlossen sind ist gar nicht schlimm.. hat uns ja die nette Dame bewiesen.. aufm Deich ist es genau so schön : D



mir grault es jetzt noch

ahjaaaa ab nächste woche samstag bin ich vor ort.ist nicht mehr lange.


----------



## shabani (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Was für Vorfachmaterial benutzt ihr? Ich habe bisher so ziemliche alle Flourocarbons ausprobiert wie Climax, Balzer etc. wobei ich die Berkley Trilene noch am Besten fand. So richtig überzeugt hat mich aber keine... Oder nutzt ihr vielleicht ganz normale monofile???


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich benutze ganz normale Monofertig Vorfächer... habe auch selbstgebunden mit Fluorocarbon coated line oder mit reinem Fluorocarbon... von Broxx uvm. habe nicht wirklich einen Unterschied feststellen können... ok... ich fange auch nie wirklich viel xD


----------



## porscher (31. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

die plätze zum ausnehmen an den anlagen werden zum teil echt missbraucht. in klegod hängt ein schild, dass man die heringe dort nicht ausnehmen soll. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt es doch schon, dass man in hvide sande gefangene Heringe einige kilometer weiter an einer FORELLENanlage nicht säubert, oder? warum ist es für manche menschen so schwer sich vernünftig zu benehmen?


----------



## DKNoob (31. August 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



porscher schrieb:


> die plätze zum ausnehmen an den anlagen werden zum teil echt missbraucht. in klegod hängt ein schild, dass man die heringe dort nicht ausnehmen soll. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt es doch schon, dass man in hvide sande gefangene Heringe einige kilometer weiter an einer FORELLENanlage nicht säubert, oder? warum ist es für manche menschen so schwer sich vernünftig zu benehmen?



wer geht denn schon in klegood am teich?

aber hast schon recht.ist mist.


----------



## shabani (1. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hat jmd. von euch vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Montagen bei warmen Wasser? Für die nächste Woche sieht es ja wieder nach einem Hoch aus ))
Irgendwie fange ich aber nicht sonderlich gut, wenn die Sonne scheint. Kann auch an dem ein oder anderen Bier liegen


----------



## anschmu (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



shabani schrieb:


> Hat jmd. von euch vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Montagen bei warmen Wasser? Für die nächste Woche sieht es ja wieder nach einem Hoch aus ))
> Irgendwie fange ich aber nicht sonderlich gut, wenn die Sonne scheint. Kann auch an dem ein oder anderen Bier liegen



Versuchs mal schwimmend mit Sbiro und Heuschrecke/Grashüpfer ,sind um diese Zeit gut zu fangen und waren die letzten Jahre immer fängig !


----------



## strunz2 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Spiro schwimmend, ein kleines Bleischrot 30 cm vorm Haken, evtl. Pilotkugel, eine künstliche und eine Natur Bienenmade oder
Power Bait schwarz-weiß als Wurm geformt, unteres Drittel zum
L wegknicken. Den Teig nur in eine Richtung rollen. Gaaaaaaaaz langsam schleppen,
evtl. mit kleineren Pausen. 
Oder: Auf Heiko warten. Der ist ab nächster Woche oben.
Liebe Grüße und viel Petri
Struuuuuuunz#h#h#h


----------



## DKNoob (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Spiro schwimmend, ein kleines Bleischrot 30 cm vorm Haken, evtl. Pilotkugel, eine künstliche und eine Natur Bienenmade oder
> Power Bait schwarz-weiß als Wurm geformt, unteres Drittel zum
> L wegknicken. Den Teig nur in eine Richtung rollen. Gaaaaaaaaz langsam schleppen,
> evtl. mit kleineren Pausen.
> ...


 würde ich auch so probieren.zumindestens die montage was den köder angeht nur powerbait.eventuell um den reiz zu steigern mit rotwurm aufs vorfach  powerbait  auf dem haken und formen  und den rotwurm runterrutschen lassen hast nen kleines schwänzchen dann am haken. aber wie gesagt muss man alles probieren.man sollte immer powerbait bei haben bienenmaden und eventuell rotwürmer. das ist mein standart.bei warmen wetter sollte man bissel bambule machen im wasser  ..damit der beissreflex ausgelöst wird.da kommt es auf die form des teiches an. gg.aber empfehlen würde ich die kalte nacht mitnehmen. wenn es tagsüber warm werden sollte. also ziemlich früh an den teich. und ab dem 10.09. also noch eine woche  dann gibbet mal wieder ein paar berichte und paar bildchen :vik::vik:hoffe ich*fg*


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

sicher Heiko du wirst die Teiche schon etwas leerer machen.. wo ich bisher noch nicht hinter gekommen bin wie die Stationäre Montage aussieht... mit Wasserkugel... WK...200cm Vorfach 60cm vom Haken den piloten dazwischen das Bleischrot... Was mir nicht einleuchtet.. der Teig treibt auf... dh.. bei stillem Wasser zieht das Schrot den Teig nach unten... dieser pendelt dann 10cm unter der oberfläche oder wie.. das wirkt so ineffektiv... Wenn das mir mal jemand besser illustrieren kann... vielen dank


----------



## shabani (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. 
@sCopexx: genau vor dem selben Gedanken stand ich vorgestern auch, als ich die Ruten montiert habe. Deswegen habe ich erstmal kein Bleischrot dazwischen geklemmt und mir gedacht mit Wurm (also sinkendem Köder) bei dieser stationären Montage anzufangen. Ttheoretisch kann ich mir das Blei auch sparen, das Powerbait schwimmt ja eh nur paar Centimeter weiter oben an der Oberfläche, oder nicht?

So in 8 Stunden gehts los, Berichte werden folgen...


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi Shabani ja... ohne Schrot würde der Teig auf der Oberfläche schwimmen oder nur leicht Unterwasser... ich hoffe ja noch auf eine genau Erklärung ...
mit Wurm wirst du auch Barsche fangen... in stauning war die Angelei kaum möglich.... die Montage lag keine 20Sek im Wasser.. ist der Pilot auch schon gezogen... immer waren es Sonnenbarsche die haben sogar den 6er Forellenhaken schlucken können.... Probieren geht über Studieren.. viel Erfolg... und gute Fahrt

LG Patrick


----------



## Mark-->HH (3. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

... Habe mal ne "Fachzeichnung" gemacht ... Durch das lange Vorfach erreichst du den Grund und lässt je nach Abstand zwischen Schrotblei und Haken den Teig in beliebiger Höhe auftreiben. 
Wenn es noch tiefer geht, Grundmontage oder sinkenden Spiro (ohne Pilot dann natürlich) verwenden.

War das die erhoffte Erklärung oder habe ich was missverstanden?

EDIT: Vorteil ist hier jedenfalls, dass du die Grundmontage - wenn man sie so nennen will - auch bewegt fischen kannst, wenn auf Stand nichts geht. Und meine Ruten haben z.B. alle 3,50-4,00m Länge, damit lässt sich das Geraffel also problemlos werfen.


----------



## DKNoob (3. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

also das mit dem spiro ist eher eine schlepp montage gg.

wenn ich auf stand angeln würde  würde ich eine kleine wasserkugel plus vorpiloten nehmen. eventuell sogar noch den wirbel weglassen.

wie gesagt sind meine 2 cents. jeder wie er am besten fängt.

in no kannst auch nur mit kleinen schleppblei  schleppen bei warmen wasser ohne spiro einfach nur auf die rutenspitze achten wenn du feines geschirr bei hast.man kann jetzt philosophieren.. mann sollte es einfach ausprobieren.köder natur oder kunst.aber da ich eh kein standangler bin.. meine rute muss immer in bewegung sein.. sonnst wird mir langweilig .

aber fisch wird immer gefangen man muss nur viel probieren.


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

dh. das Schrot sinkt bis auf den Boden und der Teig schwebt 20 30 cm über dem Grund...
Im prinzip Angel ich dan mit der Toten Rute ähnlich... Bleischrotkette ca.3x 1g und 50cm Vorfach trotzdem hat Heiko auf die mit WK deutlich besser gefangen.. *grübel*


----------



## Mark-->HH (4. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

@DKNoob: erwischt, klar kommt die Montage vom Schleppen. :g Bis auf den Piloten natürlich. Aber Wasserkugel versus freilaufenden schwimmender Spiro - wo liegt der Vorteil der WK?  ;+  Der Pilot zeigt ja den Biss an. Höchstens, wenn es sehr windig ist und du die Kugel bis zum Rand vollmachst - als Treibanker quasi. Oder denke ich da verkehrt?
Bei mir dient der Spiro nur als Wurfgewicht und - da bin ich voll bei dir - so richtig ruhig liegt die selten bei mir. |supergri Sollte man dann doch noch schleppen wollen und keinen sinkenden Spiro/Glas etc benötigen, spare ich mir die Umbauphase, ich lege einfach los... :q
Ich angele auf Stand gerne von unten nach oben, da bietet sich das so einfach an. Ich gehe mal von den Teichen mit ~2m Tiefe aus. Und sollte es feiner werden müssen und/oder nah an der Oberfläche, nehme ich eh einen ganz kleinen Federkiel (den man auch prima schleppen kann... #6 ).


----------



## DKNoob (4. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> @DKNoob: erwischt, klar kommt die Montage vom Schleppen. :g Bis auf den Piloten natürlich. Aber Wasserkugel versus freilaufenden schwimmender Spiro - wo liegt der Vorteil der WK?  ;+  Der Pilot zeigt ja den Biss an. H



also ich nehme auch des öfteren einen vorpiloten beim schleppen. man sieht das angehen  des bisses des öfteren eher, als das rucken in der spitze. und zu der wasserkugel mit vorpiloten wenn du nen circlehook nimmst  haut die wasserkugel den fisch quasi an. durch den wiederstand was die wasserkugel quasi hergibt.ist zumindestens meine erfahrung.


----------



## Zitterfreak (4. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Im Sommer und hochstehenden Fischen gibt es keine bessere Montage als die Maracas.
 Absolute Pflicht im Sommer.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Maracas mit Pilot und Wurm Top auf Barsch und Sonnenbarsch xD


----------



## Mark-->HH (4. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> also ich nehme auch des öfteren einen vorpiloten beim schleppen. man sieht das angehen  des bisses des öfteren eher, als das rucken in der spitze. und zu der wasserkugel mit vorpiloten wenn du nen circlehook nimmst  haut die wasserkugel den fisch quasi an. durch den wiederstand was die wasserkugel quasi hergibt.ist zumindestens meine erfahrung.


Ok, ich nehme Ruten mit sehr feiner Spitze, daher ist der Pilot beim Schleppen mit Spiro (eigentlich) nicht notwendig. Aber das mit der Selbsthakmethode probiere ich gerne mal aus, klingt logisch und fängig. :m


----------



## DKNoob (4. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Ok, ich nehme Ruten mit sehr feiner Spitze, daher ist der Pilot beim Schleppen mit Spiro (eigentlich) nicht notwendig. Aber das mit der Selbsthakmethode probiere ich gerne mal aus, klingt logisch und fängig. :m



ich angel auch mit ner feinen federrute. aber mit vorpiloten kannst echt beim warmen wetter bzw beim warmen wasser gut mit angeln. wenn das wasser sehr ruhig ist siehst die angriffe auf deinen köder an den vorpiloten..da ruckt das noch nicht in der spitze. oder ich bilde mir das nur ein kann auch sein.:vik:. aber normal nur schwimmenden spiro 2 m vorfach und schleppen.stand rute nehme ich nur in no dazu da kostet die 2 rute bei 2std gerade mal 30 kronen mehr .dann meistens wasserkugel-vorpilot.kommt drauf an wo man sitzen kann.


----------



## DKNoob (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

so bin dann mal auf und davon ...berichte folgen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Gute Fahrt Heiko und Petri Heil


----------



## strunz2 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> so bin dann mal auf und davon ...berichte folgen.




 Jetzt kommt hier wieder Leben rein!


----------



## DKNoob (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

moin  und grüsse aus sondervig. nach 10 std autofahrt gestern. hatte ich keine lust mehr zu angeln.a7 gesperrt a1 gesperrt . da hab ich mir gestern einen gelötet. so werde so um 13 uhr mal los nach klittens.bericht wird folgen denke morgenfrüh nach no.


----------



## shabani (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Nach rund einer Woche wieder zurück aus Dänemark. Habe so ziemlich alle Seen rund um Esbjerg besucht. War eine ziemlich miserable Woche. Sehr sehr wenig Fisch gefangen. 
Auch alle anderen Angler waren sehr unzufrieden. Habe mich mit vielen unterhalten. Viele haben zum Teil eine Woche durchgefischt und nicht mal eine Hand voll Forellen gefangen. Immer wieder hörte man, dass wohl am warmen Wasser liegt #q#q#q
Deswegen gibts eigentlich auch nicht viel zu berichten


----------



## DKNoob (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

mal 2std klittens 3stk.fängt nicht so gut an gg na scherz besser als nix viele gingen ohne nach hause .morgen ox oder stauning.


----------



## strunz2 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> mal 2std klittens 3stk.fängt nicht so gut an gg na scherz besser als nix viele gingen ohne nach hause .morgen ox oder stauning.




warme Brühe, oder??


----------



## peppepoppy (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> mal 2std klittens 3stk.fängt nicht so gut an gg na scherz besser als nix viele gingen ohne nach hause .morgen ox oder stauning.




 worauf haben sie gebissen?

 VG
 Peter


----------



## DKNoob (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

390m rute 2meter vorfach.powerbait schwarz-gelb knoblauch



strunz2 schrieb:


> warme Brühe, oder??


ja aber nicht so ganz wie im juni. weil die nächte kälter werden. schaue mal morgenfrüh was geht. mal die kalte nacht mitnehmen. bericht kommt.


----------



## DKNoob (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

so kurzer bericht . 3 std ox.... see 3.. 3  von ca 4 kg gefangen 4 abgerissen 1 auf schlepp 2 auf stand.wetter wird wieder warm.vieleicht heute abend nochmal klittens.aber der beissindex sieht sehr mies aus wir liegen  luftdruckmässig  bei 1019hPa.viel zu hoch freitag geht er das erste mal richtig runter.


----------



## anschmu (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin , was bauen die eigentlich an der Schleuse ?


----------



## DKNoob (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

was soll den da los sein ??es steht so eine art kran im hafen mehr weiss ich leider nicht.bis jetzt nix gesehen das arbeiten sind.


----------



## anschmu (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> was soll den da los sein ??es steht so eine art kran im hafen mehr weiss ich leider nicht.bis jetzt nix gesehen das arbeiten sind.



Also auf der Webcam kann man sehen das auf beiden Plateaus zur Meerseite gearbeitet wird !


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich hab auch keine richtigen Bauarbeiten gesehen, aber irgend etwas scheinen sie an den Plattformen zu machen. Hab auch fast nie Angler dort gesehen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi im Juni haben Sie teilweise an der Schleuse Sanierungsarbeiten vorgenommen.. Fjordseitig am Bürgersteig....


----------



## DKNoob (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

kurzer bericht.argab gewesen heute um 5uhr  morgends nuuuuuullll g.temperatur bei ca 32 grad heute am mittag.schwitz.heute mittag mal nach lochness gedüst.berliner kennen gelernt.. bissel gequatscht.gesehen das er gefangen hat... rute aus dem auto geholt 2 std karte gelöst..4 stk zwischen 4-5 kg und ein paar ausgestiegen.spiro war zu grob..also spiro runter ,nur wirbel kleines blei powerbait und es hat gerappelt.


----------



## Michael Sch. (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre Mitte Oktober nach einigen Jahren wieder einmal nach Söndervig. Welche Forellenteiche sind noch zu empfehlen?? War mal vor Jahren bei einem Teich in der Nähe von Ringköbing, der mit Schilff und Bäumen war.. Die Fische wurden damals über eine schräge Rutsche eingesetzt. Dort habe ich immer gut gefangen. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich ???

LG
michael


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi Michael willkommen in der Runde  nimm dir etwas Zeit und schau dir die Diskusion an. Jeder hat seine eigene Favoriten 
Danach wirst du Fragen haben  die hier alle gerne beantworten  
Vieleicht kann dir ja jemand den Namen des Sees nennen.. weil Bäume und Schilf haben viele Seen ausser Sondervig 

LG ausm Schwarzwald Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kurzer bericht.argab gewesen heute um 5uhr  morgends nuuuuuullll g.temperatur bei ca 32 grad heute am mittag.schwitz.heute mittag mal nach lochness gedüst.berliner kennen gelernt.. bissel gequatscht.gesehen das er gefangen hat... rute aus dem auto geholt 2 std karte gelöst..4 stk zwischen 4-5 kg und ein paar ausgestiegen.spiro war zu grob..also spiro runter ,nur wirbel kleines blei powerbait und es hat gerappelt.



Was hab ich Dir gesagt?


----------



## Michael Sch. (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Danke für die Antwort! Der See hatte steile Ufer und war sehr tief aber auch klar. Ich weiss nur nich, das ich durch ringköbing musste und hinter einer Brücke ging es rechts ab in eine Art Feldweg. Möchte nach langer Abstinenz wieder anfangen und es es hat sich sehr viel gegeüber meiner Erfahrung geändert. Ist schon fast 15 Jahre her. Mag nur nicht son künstlich wirkende Seen wo ich das Gefühl habe, alles ist am Reißbrett entstanden. Vielleicht lohnt auch noch ein Besuch an der Skjern Au. Habe damals die Strecke bei Borris versucht.

LG
michael


----------



## strunz2 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Michael,
nach deiner Schilderung kann es sich eigentlich nur um den Hovring So handeln. Der ist seit einigen Jahren geschlossen.
Wenn du einen wirklichen Natursee suchst, fällt mir spontan Bjerrely Fiskeso ein. Ist allerdings eine etwas weitere Anfahrt,
von Sondervig ca. 50 km Richtung Herning! Ich würde Dir aber Oxriver(ca. 15 km) oder Stauning (ca 30 km) empfehlen.
Wann bist du genau vor Ort, weil ich bin selbst um diese Zeit oben. Könnten uns treffen!
Liebe Grüße Struuuuuuuuuz!


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hey Strunnnnz genau an den See dachte ich auch... da ich ihn nicht kenne  habe ja fast alle probiert in den letzten Jahren.... meine Favoriten Ox.. Aargab.. und nach nur 2 besuchen Stauning...  wenn ich ehrlich bin wird mir der ox immer unsymphatischer... da er so überlaufen ist... aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es eine der besten Anlagen... man muss nur glück haben mit dem Platz  
Loch Nees muss ich wohl auch mal probieren... aber 14Tage ist halt doch recht knapp wenn Meeresfisch nicht zu kurz kommen soll  

lg Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hey Strunnnnz genau an den See dachte ich auch... da ich ihn nicht kenne  habe ja fast alle probiert in den letzten Jahren.... meine Favoriten Ox.. Aargab.. und nach nur 2 besuchen Stauning...  wenn ich ehrlich bin wird mir der ox immer unsymphatischer... da er so überlaufen ist... aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es eine der besten Anlagen... man muss nur glück haben mit dem Platz
> Loch Nees muss ich wohl auch mal probieren... aber 14Tage ist halt doch recht knapp wenn Meeresfisch nicht zu kurz kommen soll
> 
> lg Patrick



Hi Patrick, habe ja schon oft geschrieben, dass ich von Aergab,
genau wie von allen anderen westlich gelegenen Anlagen,
alleine wegen den Vielen Touri-Anglern, nicht viel halte.
Natürlich ist der Ox stark befischt, aber wenn ich im Frühjahr und im Herbst fahre ist der Angeldruck nicht ganz so hoch. 
Ich fahre immer abends kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit,
dann packen die meisten gerade ein. Wenns dann dämmert rappelts, meistens! 
Wir haben in jetzt 15 Jahren vieles ausprobiert, aber Stauning
bleibt unerreicht, auch wenn die Touris in den letzten Jahren
auch hier ihr Unwesen treiben. Deshalb haben wir uns nach Alternativen umgesehen. Baekmarksbro und Loch Nees z.B.
Aber auch Bjerrely ist ne Top Adresse. Im letzten Jahr waren wir sehr erfolgreich in Pilgaard und dort hast du deine Ruhe.
Haben da bis jetzt einen anderen Angler angetroffen.
Ich glaube ich werde im Herbst nochmal Foersum anfahren,
auch wenn es von Sondervig kommend ein Paar Kilometer
sind. Die Herausforderung ist groß. Riesensee, 20 Meter tief,
mit dem Wasser habe ich noch ne Rechnung offen.
Liebe Grüße, vielleicht sehen wir uns irgendwann, aber bestimmt nicht in Klittens, Klegod, Sondervig oder Lodbjerg Hede. #h#h


----------



## Michael Sch. (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Danke für die Info's und ich werde mal beide Seen testen. Terminlich wird es wohl um den 15.10 sein. Ist alles noch nicht ganz klar, hoffe aber, das es klappt.

LG
michael


----------



## raf (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Deshalb haben wir uns nach Alternativen umgesehen. Baekmarksbro




Baekmarksbro ist eine gute Anlage . Sehr abgelegen und ruhig.
Nett sind auch die beiden Biber da die man beobachten kann.
Und Fisch ist auch genug drin zb. viele Goldforellen.
Der Besitzer postet auch immer seinen Besatz auf Facebook.

Am 01.10.16 geht wieder los - Thorsminde :l


----------



## strunz2 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



raf schrieb:


> Baekmarksbro ist eine gute Anlage . Sehr abgelegen und ruhig.
> Nett sind auch die beiden Biber da die man beobachten kann.
> Und Fisch ist auch genug drin zb. viele Goldforellen.
> Der Besitzer postet auch immer seinen Besatz auf Facebook.
> ...



wie lange bist du oben?

Sag mal wenn du dich da oben auskennst, sagt dir Bovling Put and Take etwas?


----------



## raf (16. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Bovling Put and Take war ich auch mal 2 oder 3 mal. Leider sehr überlaufen dort. Sind 2 kleine Seen dort. Im ersten hab ich nie was gefangen.Wird wohl nicht bzw sehr unregelmäßig besetzt. 
Der 2 kleine See mit der Insel ist besser.Obwohl er ziemlich viel Kraut hat. Dort findet man einen schönen Schilfgürtel dort konnte ich immer mein Fisch fangen.
Leider fahr ich die Anlage nicht mehr an da dort der Fisch immer modrig schmeckte und es einfach zu überlaufen war. Kein Fischreinigungsplatz mit fließenden Wasser fand ich auch nicht so gut.
Regelmäßige Kontrolle der Angelkarten und der Köder (Sind nur Würmer erlaubt).

Werde 2 Wochen in Thorsminde bleiben.


----------



## Michael Sch. (16. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Noch eine Woche und dann weiss ich, ob es mit einem Urlaub im Oktober klappt. Werde wohl Stauning primär testen und alternativ Oxriver. Ich habe gestern einige Videos gesehen und beide Seen gefallen mir gut. 

Danke für die Info's und Tipps

LG
Michael


----------



## hunter21 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

lange mitgelesen und der erste Post gleich mit einer Frage. 
Ich hoffe auf Antwort und das Ihr mich nicht zerreist....!

Ich hätte meine Frage auch im Skjern Treat posten können, mit einem Minimum an Aussicht auf eine Antwort....

Kann mir einer sagen wie das aktuelle  Wetter ist? Hier in Norddeutschland regnet es kräftig seit 5 Stunden. 
Wie sieht es oben aus? Auf div. Wetterseiten kann man sich ja nicht verlassen. 
Ich habe Zeit und eine Skjern-Jahreskarte. Wenn es ordentlich Wasser gegeben hat, würde ich losfahren. 

Ich danke für eine Antwort aus der Region. 

Beste Grüße 
hunter


----------



## Michael_05er (16. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Noch ist es trocken. Aber heute abend sind Wolken aufgezogen. Am Wochenende soll es Regen geben.


----------



## hunter21 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann warte ich noch. Die Au braucht erstmal nen ordentlichen Regen. 
Wenn es soweit ist, würde ich mich über eine Meldung freuen. 

Beste Grüße
Ole


----------



## hunter21 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

DANKE! an Eike! Genau an sowas hatte ich gedacht!

Ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass dieses Thema als "off topic free" gekennzeichnet war....

Beste Grüße

P.s. Wer die Verwendung von Satzzeichen versteht, ist in einem größeren VORTEIL! ;-)


----------



## DKNoob (19. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

kurzer bericht. 10 forellen am wochenende.lief nicht so prickelnd.mache wohl erstmal pause gg


----------



## DKNoob (19. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

kurz argab besucht ..3 schöne trutten mitgenommen.

aber zur zeit sauschwer.. wasser noch sehr warm und  kein wind .


----------



## strunz2 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kurzer bericht. 10 forellen am wochenende.lief nicht so prickelnd.mache wohl erstmal pause gg



wo warst du?


----------



## DKNoob (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

in lochnees -stauning-argab.in no sitzen die schon die ganze nacht die irren.kommst um halb 3 an da sitzen die schon seit 23 uhr am teich.


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Das ist Hart lesen hier sicher mit... "Der Heiko ist da lass mal eher an den Teich fahren" naja wem es gefällt... gibt ja noch andere Teiche  

Lg Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

so 100 liter tiefkühler ist fast voll mit filets . angeln auf forelle war sau schwer in den 14 tagen nur sonne. ka ob ich nochmal losziehe.


----------



## shabani (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ist zur Zeit jemand oben?
Sind die Fänge wieder besser geworden?


----------



## DKNoob (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



shabani schrieb:


> Ist zur Zeit jemand oben?
> Sind die Fänge wieder besser geworden?


sieht eher noch schlechter aus.
oxriver ist total verkrautet.  sobald du schleppen wilst hängst im kraut fest.wetter ist schlechter geworden. wetter umschwung vieleicht geht ja bald mehr. lochnees  ist immoment fängig.bekannter ist zur zeit vorort.ich bin ja schon fast 1 woche zu hause und es war sauschwer. nix lief konstant.eventuell mal paar streamer mitnehmen.


----------



## strunz2 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Irgend jemand ab 08.10 vor Ort?


----------



## DKNoob (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ich leider nicht. ich hoffe ihr habt bessere angelumstände  als ich .wünsche euch viel spass .vieleicht fahre ich 2 osterwoche. aber steht noch in den sternen.


----------



## strunz2 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ich leider nicht. ich hoffe ihr habt bessere angelumstände  als ich .wünsche euch viel spass .vieleicht fahre ich 2 osterwoche. aber steht noch in den sternen.



Ist leider nichts mit "euch". Muss alleine fahren!
2 Osterwoche könnten wir uns sehen!!!


----------



## DKNoob (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ist leider nichts mit "euch". Muss alleine fahren!
> 2 Osterwoche könnten wir uns sehen!!!



ja wäre ja mal ein hit#6. aber ob es klappt kann ich noch net sagen.chancen stehen nicht schlecht.


ja und schade  das du alleine fahren musst.


----------



## Muckuvic (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin Moin , weiß einer wie in Stauning oder Oxriver läuft?


----------



## DKNoob (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

gestern war bekanntr 2 std  in stauning.. er sagte mir 2 am ganzen see morgends rausgekommen. wate mal auf strunz sein bericht.  da kommt was stauning ist sein teich. gg


----------



## Muckuvic (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ok danke schonmal für die rasche Antwort. Will nächsten Samstag nach Dänemark und hoffe das die Forellen dann beißen.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

wo um gotteswillen ist struuuuuunz??flasche leer oder kein fisch im teich??


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> wo um gotteswillen ist struuuuuunz??flasche leer oder kein fisch im teich??


Der ist vielleicht an einem anderen Forellenteich unterwegs: http://www.shz.de/regionales/aaro-s...orellen-fliehen-in-die-ostsee-id15062186.html


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ja endlich ist die Meldung auch hier angekommen


----------



## strunz2 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> wo um gotteswillen ist struuuuuunz??flasche leer oder kein fisch im teich??



Hi, konnte mich die Woche über nicht melden, Internet in der Hütte abgestürzt.
Wäre wohl besser Richtung Ostsee gefahren in der Hoffnung,
dass ein Schiff in eine Forellenzucht fährt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit
wäre größer als momentan hier erfolgreich zu sein.
Nachfolgend ein Beispiel, genauer Bericht folgt wenn ich zu Hause bin.
War gestern in Loch Nees 250 kg Sonderbesatz Saiblinge.
Was für mega geile Fische!!!! ca.  20 Angler am Teich, war für vier Stunden nach dem Besatz dort. Gefangen wurde ein Saibling! Niemand hatte mehr als zwei Trutten, ich auch nicht!!!
Sch... Nordostwind die ganze Woche schon.
So, muss packen. Später mehr!!!!


----------



## DKNoob (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

da ist er ja gg. joo fisch lief auch bei mir net ganz so prall viel abeit wenig fisch gg mit mühe und not  die truhe vollbekommen.dafür hab ich kilometer mit dem auto runtergerissen gg war eine wahre wonne.


----------



## strunz2 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So, wieder zu Hause

Wie versprochen ausführlicher Bericht.
Wie  schon gesagt war die Woche angeltechnisch eine 
Katastrophe. Es lief auch überall gleich bescheiden.
Die Fische haben offensichtlich den Wetterumschwung
nicht verkraftet. Vor kurzer Zeit noch 30 Grad und nun
ein Temperatursturz auf 10. Dazu ständiger Nord Nordost Wind
in Böen bis 80 km/h.
Ich habe wirklich alles versucht, aber es war kaum etwas zu machen. Schleppen mit Powerbait ging überhaupt nicht und auch auf Stand war damit kaum etwas zu machen. Gefangen
habe ich mit Tauwürmern, entweder auf Grund oder an der 
Oberfläche geschleppt. Ich war 4 mal in Stauning, 2 * in Loch Nees, 3* in Baekmarksbro, 1* in Pilgaard, 1* in No und 
1* in Sondervig. Sondervig, Pilgaard und No völlig ohne Fisch,
wobei No und Pilgaard total verkrautet sind. Ich bin No auch
noch mehrfach angefahren. Ob mans glaubt oder nicht, die 
Anlage war so schlecht frequentiert, dass er zwei Tage hintereinander überhaupt nicht gesetzt hat. Es waren nie mehr als 4 Autos am Oxriver. Anders in Loch Nees und Stauning,
vor allem Stauning die ganze Woche proppenvoll. Dort wurde
auch etwas gefangen, aber drei Trutten in 6 Stunden waren 
top top. Es gab eine Ausnahme: Ein Belgier, den ich schon
seit Jahre kenne, schleppte Würmer an der Oberfläche,
der hatte am Sonntag 9!!!!
Am Montag und Dienstag war es aber mit der Herrlichkeit vorbei!!
Übrigens muss man in Stauning vorsichtig sein, wie sich das
entwickelt. Der neue Pächter setzt nicht mehr in der Regel-
mäßigkeit wie das bei Tage der Fall war. Am vergangenen
Donnerstag wurde überhaupt nicht gesetzt und am Freitag
erst um 12 Uhr. An beiden Tagen waren die Mülleimer nicht geleert, der Fischabfalleimer quoll über und Kontrollen gab es 
keine, was sofort zum Einsatz illegaler Mittel, wie 3 Ruten,
Anfüttern usw führte. Sagt nicht dann müsste ja gefangen worden sein, wenn der Abfalleimer überläuft!!  Nach zwei Tagen!
Wenn es dort läuft brauchte Tage am Tag drei Abfalleimer.
Viel schlimmer finde ich aber, dass das Teil nicht geleert wurde.
Man stelle sich mal vor, sowas bei 30 Grad. Es war immer die
sauberste und gepflegteste Anlage am Fjord, ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, dem neuen Betreiber geht es nur um die schnelle Krone. Ach so, nur mal zum Vergleich am Freitag Abend
war ich kurz in Sondervig. Als ich ging wurde gerade gereinigt.
Für den Freitagsabfall lohnte es sich nicht einen Müllbeutel zu opfern. Dort ging nichts aber auch überhaupt nichts.
Wer jetzt hochfährt, sollte Loch Nees versuchen, irgendwann
werden diese Super Saiblinge ja beißen!!!


Zusammengefasst: In all den Jahren war es noch nie so schwer!!!  Zu allem Überfluss bin ich dann gestern auf der A1
auch noch geblitzt worden. Wie heißt es so schön: Erst hast
du kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu!!!
lG     Euer Struuuuunz!!!


----------



## Muckuvic (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin Moin , war heute morgen beim oxriver, war heute morgen gut besucht aber die Fische wollen nicht. Man sieht überall die Fische unter der Oberfläche stehen machen aber keine Anstalten an den Haken zu gehen. Habe alles probiert schleppen in all möglichen Farbkombinationen, Spinner , von Grund auf aber nix zu machen. Morgen mal zum Loch Neues mal gucken ob man nen saibling zum Landgang überreden kann.


----------



## strunz2 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Versuch Würmer oder Bienenmaden dicht über dem Grund!!


----------



## Muckuvic (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Kriegt man Würmer oder Bienenwaben vor Ort? Aus Hannover war einer am Freitag da der 9 saiblinge gefangen mit Blinker. Will jetzt nochmal 2 Sonderling mal gucken ob ich da noch eine kriege.


----------



## DKNoob (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

hihihi struuuunz hat sich ja gelohnt.gg ich meine das ticket .lol. den bericht hättest auch kürzer schreiben können . 

gefangen -nicht der rede wert.


Muckuvic schrieb:


> Kriegt man Würmer oder Bienenwaben vor Ort? Aus Hannover war einer am Freitag da der 9 saiblinge gefangen mit Blinker. Will jetzt nochmal 2 Sonderling mal gucken ob ich da noch eine kriege.


 ja in hivide sande beim kot bekommst welche


----------



## strunz2 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hihihi struuuunz hat sich ja gelohnt.gg ich meine das ticket .lol. den bericht hättest auch kürzer schreiben können .
> 
> gefangen -nicht der rede wert.
> 
> ja in hivide sande beim kot bekommst welche



Erst beschwerst du dich, dass ich mich nicht melde, dann bin 
ich dir zu ausführlich. Ich möchte nur denen helfen die jetzt vor Ort sind. 
Das wird wohl nicht bei einem Ticket bleiben, von daher ist hier
Schadenfreude unangebracht. Ich weiß schon du meinst das nicht 
so. Aber am Ende muss ich über Ostern mit dir hoch fahren.

Würmer sollte es auch in Ringkobing im Jagdgeschäft geben.

Übrigens habe ich natürlich trotzdem 25 kg Filet mitgenommen,
was natürlich viel zu wenig ist.
Lg Struuuuuunz


----------



## strunz2 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Muckuvic schrieb:


> Kriegt man Würmer oder Bienenwaben vor Ort? Aus Hannover war einer am Freitag da der 9 saiblinge gefangen mit Blinker. Will jetzt nochmal 2 Sonderling mal gucken ob ich da noch eine kriege.



Wo war der aus Hannover?


----------



## Muckuvic (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

In Loch nees. Ist bei Facebook ein Foto drin. In sondervig kam man eben gerade nicht mal auf den Parkplatz rauf so voll war das da. Wurde aber auch fast nix gefangen. War für 2 Stunden in lodbjerg hede schwimmen alle oben, einer hatte 6 schöne Fische auf fliege sonst hat keiner was gefangen. Vielleicht morgen nach Loch nees mal schau. Ob das was wird.


----------



## DKNoob (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Erst beschwerst du dich, dass ich mich nicht melde, dann bin
> ich dir zu ausführlich. Ich möchte nur denen helfen die jetzt vor Ort sind.
> Das wird wohl nicht bei einem Ticket bleiben, von daher ist hier
> Schadenfreude unangebracht. Ich weiß schon du meinst das nicht
> ...




 na um gotteswillen war das so (nicht  gg)gemeint.:m

aber ich hatte dir das ja schon in meinen berichten getippert das die angelei fürn popo war. aber auf fb haben sie   von lochnees gepostet ging heute wohl etwas.  naja bekannte von mir waren auch vor ort lief  auch net viel.mehr schlecht als recht. ja wie gesagt steht mit der 2ten osterwoche noch in den sternen. denke ende dezember weiss ich mehr.wäre ja ne nummer .. dann bringe ich dir mal das angeln bei*duckundwech*|wavey:|wavey: 25 kilo ist besser als 2-3 kilo was einige in einer woche gefangen haben.gw dazu.


----------



## strunz2 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> na um gotteswillen war das so (nicht  gg)gemeint.:m
> 
> aber ich hatte dir das ja schon in meinen berichten getippert das die angelei fürn popo war. aber auf fb haben sie   von lochnees gepostet ging heute wohl etwas.  naja bekannte von mir waren auch vor ort lief  auch net viel.mehr schlecht als recht. ja wie gesagt steht mit der 2ten osterwoche noch in den sternen. denke ende dezember weiss ich mehr.wäre ja ne nummer .. dann bringe ich dir mal das angeln bei*duckundwech*|wavey:|wavey: 25 kilo ist besser als 2-3 kilo was einige in einer woche gefangen haben.gw dazu.



Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Lehrstunde!!!
Endlich mal vertauschte Rollen.:l:l


----------



## Benche (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Auf dem Weg nach Lökken sind wir unterwegs beim Bjerrely Fiskesoe angehalten. In der ersten halben Stunde 2x 1kg und 1.5kg 
rausgeholt, dann kam die Sonne raus und es war vorbei. 
Wie immer schöner Naturteich , diesmal hat uns der Nachbarhund Carla gut auf trab gehalten , vielleicht haben deshalb die Fische nicht mehr gebissen ;-)

Aber ich kann definitiv berichten das wir fast alle Fische mit Regenwurm gefangen haben. Zumindest in Kombi mit anderen Sachen.


----------



## DKNoob (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Lehrstunde!!!
> Endlich mal vertauschte Rollen.:l:l




jetzt werd mal mit deinen herzen net komisch gg.

 naaa aber so paar sessions wären bestimmt lustig.ich lerne auch immer gerne dazu.#6


----------



## Emil66 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Ich möchte mit Freunden nach Loch ness an den Forellen Teich kann mir jemand gute stellen oder tipps geben wie und womit ich angeln sollte weiss jemand wie tief der Teich ist danke


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Die wenigen Trutten vergangene Woche wurden gleichmäßig am ganzen Teich gefangen. Bzgl. der Tiefe fehlt auch mir noch die Erfahrung, denke aber mal nicht mehr als 2,5 mtr.


----------



## Emil66 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Da oben ist noch baekmarksbro kann mir einer darüber etwas sagen stellen die gut sind oder fangtechniken danke


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Baekmarksbro ist relativ flach max 1,5 mtr, bis auf die Einbuchtung am Ende der Wiese, dort soll es bis 6 mtr. runtergehen. Am besten gefangen habe ich immer auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, rechts von der Brücke. Dann die Kante
bis zum Teichende entlangwerfen.Vergangene Woche hat aber auch dies spärlich funktioniert. Relativ gut gefangen hat ein älterer
Däne, der variierte Silber- und kupferfarbige Spinner. Baekmarksbro ist nicht so hoch frequentiert und relativ günstig. 4 Std. für
110 Kronen. Es wird nicht jeden Tag besetzt. Der Inhaber postet
den Besatz auf facebook.
LG  Struuuuuuuunz


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



DKNoob schrieb:


> jetzt werd mal mit deinen herzen net komisch gg.
> 
> naaa aber so paar sessions wären bestimmt lustig.ich lerne auch immer gerne dazu.#6



Schau du mal ob das mit Ostern klappt, dann kommen wir sicherlich zusammen, bin immer für alle Dummheiten zu haben.
Werde eventuell auch 14 Tage vor Ort sein.
ps. Nimm die Herzen nicht persönlich, würde mich einfach nur
freuen ne nette Bekanntschaft zu machen und angeltechnisch
einiges hinzu zu lernen. Eine Woche wie die vergangene darf
und wird sich nicht wiederholen.#q#q


----------



## Emil66 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Gibt es sonst noch gute Teiche dort oben wo ihr mir tipps geben könnt


----------



## strunz2 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst noch gute Teiche dort oben wo ihr mir tipps geben könnt



Stauning, Bjerrely, Oxriver


----------



## Emil66 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Habe noch 2 Teiche gefunden kann mir jemand da weiter helfen einmal kloevergaarden und der andere vibholm orredso kennt sich jemand aus und kann mir Tips geben


----------



## anschmu (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Habe noch 2 Teiche gefunden kann mir jemand da weiter helfen einmal kloevergaarden und der andere vibholm orredso kennt sich jemand aus und kann mir Tips geben



Moin , habe mir beide schon mal angesehen . Kann dir aber keine Tipps geben . Einfach mal anfahren und versuchen und dannn deine Erfahrungen berichten , dann werde ich sie im Mai/Juni 2017 mal testen . Alle Seen rund um den Fjord sind eigentlich interessant , nur kannst du in ein oder 2 Wochen nicht alle testen . Hab auch immer mal geschaut und mir dann meine Favoriten rausgesucht und fahre die meist auch nur an . Da kennt man seine Möglichkeiten . Kommt auch immer darauf an , wo man wohnt und wie weit man bereit ist zu fahren !
Grüße Andreas


----------



## strunz2 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Habe noch 2 Teiche gefunden kann mir jemand da weiter helfen einmal kloevergaarden und der andere vibholm orredso kennt sich jemand aus und kann mir Tips geben


Würde mich auch mal interessieren wo du Quartier hast, denn
Kloevergaarden liegt doch ganz im Süden ( Norre Nebel)
und Vibholm von Sondervig aus 25 km nach Norden!
Habe beide Seen schon angefahren, aber nicht geangelt.
Bzgl.Kloevergaarden musst du Heiko (DK Noob) fragen.Der kennt sich dort super aus. Vibholm war ich noch im Frühjahr. Der
Teich ist relativ klein aber Fischaktivitäten waren nicht auszumachen und nach einem Blick in die Mülleimer,
wo man vieles an Angelzubehör fand, aber keine Fischreste,
bin ich weitergefahren, nach Baekmarksbro!


----------



## Benche (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Jemand dies Jahr Hvide Sande direkt im Hafen bei den beiden Becken gewesen? Setzt der wieder regelmäßig ein?


----------



## DKNoob (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Benche schrieb:


> Jemand dies Jahr Hvide Sande direkt im Hafen bei den beiden Becken gewesen? Setzt der wieder regelmäßig ein?



lohnt nicht. spar dir dein geld.


----------



## anschmu (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Benche schrieb:


> Jemand dies Jahr Hvide Sande direkt im Hafen bei den beiden Becken gewesen? Setzt der wieder regelmäßig ein?



Das hat ja wohl mit Angelsport nichts zu tun . Tourispaß für Anfänger im Hälterbecken |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## raf (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Vibholm war ich noch im Frühjahr. Der
> Teich ist relativ klein aber Fischaktivitäten waren nicht auszumachen und nach einem Blick in die Mülleimer,
> wo man vieles an Angelzubehör fand, aber keine Fischreste,
> bin ich weitergefahren, nach Baekmarksbro!



Vibholm dieses Jahr einmal angefahren für 3 Std. War mal wieder eine perfekte Nullnummer. In 3 Jahren erst ein Fisch mitgenommen. Denke jedesmal so ein kleiner See da muß was gehen.Sieht ja so nicht schlecht aus die Anlage.  Viel Fisch sieht man da nicht weder im Wasser noch bei anderen Anglern. Also hab mir fest vorgenommen für  die Zukunft ihn von meiner Liste zustreichen.

Baekmarksbro ist ganz nett. War dieses Jahr (Anfang Oktober) aber nur zum schauen dort (hatte in Thorsminde im Hafen genug zu angeln). Sehr ruhig und nicht so voll. Auf der linken Seite bei der 2 Bank hat ein etwas älterer Herr geangelt. 3 Grundruten, grünes Powerbait  ca 10 Meter vom Rand 40 cm über Grund. Und was soll ich sagen er hat ziemlich geschwitzt. Hab noch beim Keschern geholfen. 8 ordentliche Fische in ca 40 min. Dann war aber der Rausch wieder vorbei. 
Und ein dänischer Fliegenfischer mit einer künstlichen Heuschrecke der hatte auch viel Spaß ( 4 Stk hab ich in der Zeit gesehen ).
Sehr ruhige schöne (günstige) Anlage.


----------



## Michael Sch. (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo zusammen,
  vielen Dank für die Empfehlung zu den Angelseen rund um den Ringköbingfjord! Ich war in der letzten Woche da und habe mich für den OxRiver entschieden. Grundsätzlich eine schöne und saubere Anlage! Toiletten und Ausnehmraum in einem guten Zustand. Ich habe mich in der ganzen Woche am See  STAMPEVEJ 3 aufgehalten. Dort steht eine Hütte See 3(nicht zugänglich) und man kann direkt dort parken.  Die Anlage ist insgesamt gut frequentiert ( Ferien) und deshalb sollte man schon morgens sehr früh da sein um einen passenden Platz an den Ecken zu bekommen. Geangelt habe ich grundsätzlich mit zwei Ruten in ca. 0,80cm Tiefe. Beködert habe ich diese mit Pose und Bienenmaden  Der See ist ein wenig verkrautet und man muss vom Ufer 6-8m angeln. Dort befindet sich eine Rinne, in der ich immer gefangen habe. Danach kommt wieder eine Krautbank.  Man sollte immer aufpassen, ob der Köder frei schwimmt und zur Not alle 10 Minuten neu auswerfen.  Fangergebnis ca. 12 Forellen mit Gewichten von 1,2 – 3,5 KG. Qualitativ sind die Fische hervorragend und für Filets sehr gut geeignet. Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden, würde aber in Zukunft die Zeiten vor Sonnenaufgang und am späten Nachmittag nutzen
  Ich habe auch die Gräben angetestet, dort hatte ich zwei Nachläufer auf Spinner. Als Empfehlung Spinner Größe 1, flach laufende Wobbler, oder Spiro schwimmend mit Teich! 
  Ich hatte in der Woche nach 20 Jahren Angelabstinenz wieder Spaß daran gefunden angeln zu gehen  und werde im nächsten Jahr wieder den OX besuchen. Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen die ich in diesem Jahr gesammelt habe, werde ich mir gezielt noch ein wenig Gerätschft anschaffen müssen, aber auch das macht ja Spaß;-)
  Danke für Eure Tipps !!!!!
  Gruß
  Michael


----------



## DKNoob (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Michael Sch. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> vielen Dank für die Empfehlung zu den Angelseen rund um den Ringköbingfjord! Ich war in der letzten Woche da und habe mich für den OxRiver entschieden. Grundsätzlich eine schöne und saubere Anlage! Toiletten und Ausnehmraum in einem guten Zustand. Ich habe mich in der ganzen Woche am See  STAMPEVEJ 3 aufgehalten. Dort steht eine Hütte See 3(nicht zugänglich) und man kann direkt dort parken.  Die Anlage ist insgesamt gut frequentiert ( Ferien) und deshalb sollte man schon morgens sehr früh da sein um einen passenden Platz an den Ecken zu bekommen. Geangelt habe ich grundsätzlich mit zwei Ruten in ca. 0,80cm Tiefe. Beködert habe ich diese mit Pose und Bienenmaden  Der See ist ein wenig verkrautet und man muss vom Ufer 6-8m angeln. Dort befindet sich eine Rinne, in der ich immer gefangen habe. Danach kommt wieder eine Krautbank.  Man sollte immer aufpassen, ob der Köder frei schwimmt und zur Not alle 10 Minuten neu auswerfen.  Fangergebnis ca. 12 Forellen mit Gewichten von 1,2 – 3,5 KG. Qualitativ sind die Fische hervorragend und für Filets sehr gut geeignet. Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden, würde aber in Zukunft die Zeiten vor Sonnenaufgang und am späten Nachmittag nutzen
> Ich habe auch die Gräben angetestet, dort hatte ich zwei Nachläufer auf Spinner. Als Empfehlung Spinner Größe 1, flach laufende Wobbler, oder Spiro schwimmend mit Teich!
> Ich hatte in der Woche nach 20 Jahren Angelabstinenz wieder Spaß daran gefunden angeln zu gehen  und werde im nächsten Jahr wieder den OX besuchen. Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen die ich in diesem Jahr gesammelt habe, werde ich mir gezielt noch ein wenig Gerätschft anschaffen müssen, aber auch das macht ja Spaß;-)
> ...



dann   mal petri. was meinst was der ox spass macht wenn er nicht verkrautet ist gg.


----------



## Emil66 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wir wohnen in argab wie sieht mit Teichen vor der Haustür aus klittens sondervig klegod und lodbjerg Heide aus


----------



## Michael Sch. (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo,
habe ich mir alle angeschaut und kommen am OX nicht ran. Keiner dieser teiche ist windgeschützt und es sieht nach künstlich angelegten Teich aus. Ich habe mich direkt für den OX entschieden und bin jeden Tag 35KM dort hin gefahren.

LG
michael


----------



## DKNoob (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



Emil66 schrieb:


> Wir wohnen in argab wie sieht mit Teichen vor der Haustür aus klittens sondervig klegod und lodbjerg Heide aus




 sagmal emil66 ist meine nachricht nicht angekommen?? 

kloevergaarden kleiner feiner teich  . eine kleine landzunge die in den see ragt. gute stelle kannst von dort den see komplett abfischen. 

klittens  argab. grosser see vor kopf 30 meter nach rechts 30 meter nach links super stelle. schlepp powerbait gelb. wenn es natürlich kalt wird.. tauwurm mit bei.


sondervig. war früher rechts und links direkt neben dem steg wenn du reinkomst. powerbait schlepp bienenmade hast viel kleinzeugs drann .

oxriver teich 1 der schleppteich am parkplatz in der mitte des sees beide bänke in der mitte des sees an der strasse oder gegenüberliegend super stellen um den ganzen teich abzu angeln teich 2 strudel super stelle. früh da sein am besten 4 uhr gg oder noch eher. teich 3auslauf beste stelle.. wenn der teich net verkrautet wäre.

oxriver ich sag dazu waldsee(musst du gerade aus am oxriver vorbei fahren und den kleinen berg hinauf bis zum kleinen wald auf der rechten seite ). super idyllisch und auch fängig am parkplatz oder gegenüber  auf der anderen seite neben dem schilf.musst probieren da der see sehr tief ist.

kleegod nix für mich. |kopfkrat


lochness  super anlage super fische wenn der luftdruck passt rappelt es da an fast jeder ecke.

stauning.gepflegte anlage schöne fische aber wird langsam zum touri teich. 

skaven netter teich .. mit viel fisch aber auch sehr viel kraut vorhanden.

lodbjerghede  .. mehr oder weniger fliegenteich da fängst viel mit der fliegenrute wasser sehr klar.

richtung ringköbing der bauernhof vor dem kreisverkehr links rein.naja war ich 2 mal. fangergebnis net so dolle. habe mir aber sagen lassen 2er see  am ende links und rechst.


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hi Michael, schön das du was gefangen hast... Ox ist echt ein feiner Teich.. richtig schön ist das Angeln in den Bachläufen... das ist etwas aufregender als die ganze Zeit zu schleppen... schön Pirsch angeln  freue mich jetzt schon auf 2017..Das Gerät ändert sich bei mir auch jedes Jahr man verbessert und optimiert Ruten Rollen usw..  
LG Patrick


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

So jungens... Urlaub 2017 ist gebucht. .. sind ab 17.6 für 2 Wochen vor Ort 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OlafGerkens (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Andreas,

ich fahre im April eine Woche in die Nähe von Hvidesande. Dort möchte ich Meerforellen angeln. Weißt du, wie es sich in dem Gebiet mit der Wassertiefe am Strande verhält? Kann man dort mit Wathose angeln oder wird es schnell tief.

Beste Grüße
Olaf


----------



## anschmu (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*



OlafGerkens schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> ich fahre im April eine Woche in die Nähe von Hvidesande. Dort möchte ich Meerforellen angeln. Weißt du, wie es sich in dem Gebiet mit der Wassertiefe am Strande verhält? Kann man dort mit Wathose angeln oder wird es schnell tief.
> 
> ...



Mit Meerforelle in und um Hvidesande habe ich keine Kenntnisse . 
Aber von Wathose in der Nordsee rate ich dringend ab !!!


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Hallo Olaf,

wir waren in der ersten Novemberwoche in Hivde Sande Frollenteich, Mohle und auch Brandung und ich würde nicht mit der Wathose in die Nordsee steigen das ist kein vergleich mit der Ostsee.

Wir waren oberhalb von Hivde Sande und hatten ca. 1,5m Wellen unter 150gr Kralle ging garnichts, das hat die Platten und Wölfe aber nicht vom beissen abgehalten.

Ich würde dir abraten mit der Wathose in die Nordsee zu steigen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## OlafGerkens (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

ok, das mit der Wathose lasse ich lieber! Danke für die Info


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Moin, und im Fjord/Hafen  sind Mefo und Lachs ganz Jährig geschützt  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wenn, dann würde ich dir die Skjern Au empfehlen, dort kannst du auf Meerforellen und Lachs angeln. Du musst aber schauen, wann dort die Saison eröffnet wird. Das ist vermutlich Mitte April, es könnte passen...


----------



## anschmu (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Wünsche allen Besuchern hier ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr !
Man sieht sich in Hvidesande ... und Umgebung #:

Gruß Andreas


----------



## DKNoob (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

dankeschön. dir auch ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch.und meinen anderen freunden hier auch.


----------



## strunz2 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2016*

Frohe Feiertage ein gutes Jahr 2017 und ganz viel Petri
speziell in Dänemark wünscht allen die hier ihre Erfahrungen
loswerden oder sammeln

Struuuuuuuuunz


----------

